# What's on your lips today(part 3)?



## mistikat

Continued from the last thread!


----------



## Swanky

NARS Roman Holiday!


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Rouge Noir- first time, not so good on me... my lips look teeny tiny  but I love the colour.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## bella601

Mac-saint german


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres wild rose lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset boulevard


----------



## Pursestan

NARS lipgloss in Risky Business.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; subtle lips


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4


----------



## Pursestan

NARS Risky Business.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel Comedia l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #11 Legende


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Nikuska

Chanel Infrarouge Sweet Nature


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

EOS lip balm in strawberry shortcake and Mac viva glam VI


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset boulevard


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shiseido OR405...love it!!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure #108 Determineé


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butters in peach parfait.


----------



## MarneeB

chapstick


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Chanel Imaginaire lip gloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter-peach parfait.


----------



## chunkylover53

Revlon Lip Butter in Cherry Tart


----------



## missmex

Sugar by fresh lip treatment lip balm and Physician's Formula Happy Booster lipstick in Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Mac rose light pigment with date night lip glass


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC lipstick in Everhip with gloss on top. Adding the lipstick to the bottom lip only and the clear gloss to the top lip only and blending make the prettiest pink gloss.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sunglow

LM lip glace in Brownberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## cherrycookies

candydoll lip gloss


----------



## Cait

NYX Beige lip liner & Hourglass Grace lipstick.


----------



## crunchy buns

rosebalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## MrsTGreen

Soft Lips Marshmallow Ghost


----------



## Melu

YSL rouge volupte 3 with YSL lipgloss 9 over the top


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Jack Black Mango Lipbalm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Sweet Tart.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Suntint in Pink Tinge


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kristin.xo

Badger Vanilla Bean lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## sumita

Bite lipstick in Fig.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Rose Sugar lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## tangowithme

Carmex.


----------



## crunchy buns

Buxom-Sarina


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## jo712

Tom Ford Indian Rose


----------



## MarneeB

chapstick


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel rouge coco 04 cashmere


----------



## Cait

NARS Velvet Gloss Pencil in New Lover.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## mspera

Bobbi brown - bright pink gloss #20


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## angelalam5

Revlon Lip Butter Sugar Plum


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel in romantic


----------



## Cait

Revlon SL Pink in the Afternoon lipstick & NARS Chihuahua gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Mademoiselle w/sisley gloss


----------



## deltalady

Estee Lauder Crystal Rose


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby w/ Armani gloss #17 in the center bottom lip


----------



## roses5682

MAC creamsheen delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Coconutty l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/ rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS Evasion & NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett "Jules" lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Butter Shine in Delovely


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Rose Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Treatment


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Whisper


----------



## babypie

Lorac Lips with Benefits Lipgloss in "Chuck"


----------



## MrsTGreen

Soft Lips Marshmallow Ghost


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deesse481981

Naked by Urban Decay, so fresh!:greengrin:


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Chanels mademoiselle.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never matte velvet lip pencil


----------



## Cait

NYX Rose lip liner & Guerlain Kiss Kiss 872.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## bagfashionista

nyx

with MAC lipliner in Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's bees lip balm


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Dolce Vita w/ Burberry Lip Glow #1


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## babypie

Korres Guava Lip Butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Sunset Blvd with gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Honeylove with Laura Mercier Sparkling lip glacé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Bratty1919

Lancome Moulin Rose Lip Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## LAltiero85

MAC cremesheen in Paper Lantern


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## Cait

MAC Viva Glam Nicki.


----------



## MissDelirium

Guerlain Terracotta Lip Gloss #Sable


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## babypie

Burt's Bees Watermelon lip shimmer


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique SuperBalm lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley #27 w/gloss


----------



## zoebella

Jack Black lipbalm


----------



## Cait

No. 7 lipliner in Nude & MAC Hue lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel rouge allure in romantic


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## babypie

Nars Lipstick in Flamenco


----------



## angelalam5

Mufe n34


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche balm in Nourishing Nude.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pmburk

Nivea strawberry lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Fran0421

rimmel lipstick- red fever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset blvd...


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA 25 Naive


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## LittleLover

Today I am wearing MAC Syrup.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pquiles

I used my YSL Rouge Pur Couture in Rose Dahlia


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/rose crush gloss


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter



Again!


----------



## bagfashionista

Revlon Lip Butter in Cherry Tart


----------



## Cait

P&J Alfresco.


----------



## babypie

Lorac lipgloss in "creme brulee"


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mzbag

L'Oreal Infallible Plumping Lipgloss (Plumped Pink)


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Rose Gold colorburst lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## gidramom

NARS New lover lip pencil with Albatross lipgloss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict #863


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Skew


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Kate Moss Lipstick #03 and #26


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Mac Viva Glam V


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## heiress-ox

too faced lip creme in nude beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Colour in Rose Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black orchid w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Paul & Joe #29


----------



## heiress-ox

mac 3n (finally have this!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's bees lip balm.


----------



## babypie

Lancome Rouge in Love in Pinky Coral


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## pupeluv

Kevyn Aucoin Dreamin'


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF pink adobe w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## zoebella

Palmer's Cocoa Butter (in stick)


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees super shiny lip gloss in Juicy Peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

Burts Bees chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 222


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## No Cute

I wore Dior Lip Glo today.  This stuff feels insanely good.  I just love how it looks, too, and tend to prefer it to lipsticks.



deltalady said:


> MAC Twig lipstick



Love this, too. It's my go to lipstick...that and Amorous.


----------



## Cait

NARS Larger than Life in Piree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel Moisture Renew gloss in Action Red over NYX Burgandy lip pencil


----------



## Cait

NARS Turkish Delight & Revlon CB lip butter in Creamsicle.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## babypie

Lorac lipgloss in 'candy apple'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Stain in #19 & Revlon Peach Petal gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## jtnguyen

My lips are super dry so just wearing Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment with Laura Mercier lip plumper in clear on top!


----------



## CocoChubs

Dior's lip-addict!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Berry Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict 536


----------



## Cait

Hourglass lipstick in Grace & No. 7 lip liner in Nude.


----------



## sunglow

LM Lip Glace in Brownberry


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Mariana_168

Wearing NARS Tonkin.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Tulip Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## SANDY F.

Bobbie Brown lipgloss in Rose Sugar.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Fuchsia Colorburst lipstick


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Curvy Candy chubby stick


----------



## crunchy buns

sugar lip treatment, I have a sad case of the chaps going on


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candycane.


----------



## Cait

MAC Lovelorn lipstick.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Raspberry Colorburst lipstick


----------



## lazeny

Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon in Honeysuckle topped with Guerlain Terracotta Gloss in Sierra


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique superbalm lip balm


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani 102


----------



## brainstorm

The new Paula's Choice lip glosses! Not sticky, good colors and they're good and nourishing for your lips!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Chrismis

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure #91 Séduisante


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Rimmel-Dream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## auntie em

Chanel Rouge Coco in Perlé and Glossimer in Pampille


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pyyrimidal

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #35 Chintz & Annabelle Le Big Show gloss in Smile.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

The Body Shop Mango lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Tulip Pink


----------



## angelalam5

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel lip gloss #164


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict in Diorrisme.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Strawberry chubby stick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Cait

Revlon Colorburst lip butter in Peach Parfait.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## ByeKitty

Labello - Repair and Beauty

Love this!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Fuchsia colorburst lipstick (I &hearts; this color)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel 37 L'Exuberante


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pale Pink lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani 102


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daniel Sandler Lipshine SPF15 in Hush


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## aikoNakamura

Nars Pure Matte - Tonkin


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar lip gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Paul & Joe 29


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche balm, Tender Mauve


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Raspberry Shimmer lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Suntint liquid lip balm in Seamist


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## auntie em

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Christmas lips Mac's Nightmoth l/l with Cult of Cherry l/g.


----------



## Cait

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

Just one of my Tarte liptint and fresh sugar lipbalm since my lips are dry right now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Coconutty l/s


----------



## babypie

Lorac Lipgloss in "chuck"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Josie Maran argan oil for lips


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst Mauve


----------



## Cait

NYX Salsa lip gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lipbalm


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Buxom in White Russian


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## springbaby

MAC Blankety


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

NARS Pago Pago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## zaaz

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Odette

MAC Angel lipstick
Philosophy Pink Frosted Animal Cracker lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Colour in Cosmic Raspberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique SuperBalm lip therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/ gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Plum Dandy l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Mitzy

Well, I DID have NARS Dragon Girl lip pencil on till I sneezed like a fiend and wiped it off with my tissue. Gah, these allergies are killing me! Need to go re-apply. Come on Benadryl, do your stuff!!


----------



## L.Devon

MAC Cremesheen Modesty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Rich & Witty l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today..NARS lip gloss-supervixen.
Now..Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Betsy2712

Tom Ford Narcotic Rouge


----------



## TheLioness

MAC plushglass in Oversexed!


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' & NARS Greek Holiday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pmburk

Philosophy Peppermint lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kirsten

MAC Strong Woman (so love this color!)


----------



## tatertot

Honest Co. Lavender Mint lip balm


----------



## sadiesthegirl

The Body Shop Mango lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## jen_sparro

For my casual NYE- Chanel Glossimer in Bagatelle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## angelalam5

YSL Rouge Volupte #29


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## crunchy buns

buxom sugar


----------



## Cait

NARS Chihuahua


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Curvy Candy chubby stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## dain

MAC - Rebel


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip Butter


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend in Pink Dusk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens #6


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## loves

liz arden 8 hour cream


----------



## Odette

Philosophy lip gloss in Pink Frosted Animal Cracker


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe matte lipstick


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict #578


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Spirit with NARS Supervixen gloss over it.  This combo really works on me!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

MAC Viva Glam Nicki lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## mjm1515

Makeup Forever Lab Shine D16


----------



## designerdime

YSL lipstick in 13


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Ravishing


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## CocoB

Nars Cruising. Love.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel attitude


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Fairest Nude & NARS Turkish Delight.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lippy in Blonde Pink


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Plum Lip Butter


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF pink adobe w/rose crush gloss


----------



## sumita

Mac whirl lipliner, mac viva glam v lipstick, mac viva lipglass v


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Cait

Revlon CS Suede lipstick in Private Viewing & Benefit Life on the A-List gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## crunchy buns

buxom samantha


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee Rouge Allure with NARS Crepuscule gloss on top


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford Violet Fatale


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac cotton candy under WetnWild glass is in session.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip Butter


----------



## sndypchez

Tried out the Loreal shine caresse lip stain in lilac ever after


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Claire


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Super Balm lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Straight-Laced

CHANTECAILLE Sunrise


----------



## Cait

Rimmel lipliner in East End Snob & The Face Shop Lovely Me:ex lip & cheek stain in Pink.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Spree lipglass


----------



## Magnificent9

Baby Lips balm =) makes my lips really soft and moisturized. Give it a try.


----------



## RosieInFashion

vincent longo london


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## adoringcarmine

papaws ointment ... my lips are sooo dry atm this it the only thing saving them


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## StyleScoop.ca

Magnificent9 said:


> Baby Lips balm =) makes my lips really soft and moisturized. Give it a try.



Agreed! Baby Lips All the way!! My fav everyday


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Tulip Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## kkellyy

Nars belle du jour!!!


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure #91 Seduisante.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Super Balm lip treatment


----------



## Cait

B.Kamins Maple lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Love Me


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## sanmi

liz lisa lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

burts bees honey balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## deltalady

Esteè Lauder Crystal Rose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pale Pink lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MauiWowie

Maybelline Baby Lips- Coral crush.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## beautikiller

im in love with macs ruby woo


----------



## LAltiero85

Was wearing Buxom plumping lip cream in White Russian...LOVE this stuff...bought a back up!  It's so opaque it's good on its own!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens#6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Super Balm lip treatment


----------



## deltalady

MAC Honey Love with Boy Bait on top


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Demure lipliner & Bobbi Brown Tutu lipgloss.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture 3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## InnocentBeauty

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

loreal caresse- in tempting lilac


----------



## Cait

NARS Velvet Gloss Pencil in New Lover.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

The Body Shop <Love Gloss Lip Gloss> #16


----------



## sadiesthegirl

plain cherry chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

NARS matte lip pencil - 413 bleeker st.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Plum lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Dark side/Mac Rebel combo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

MUFE Rouge Artist Natural N18


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sumita

Dr. lipp


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Sunset Blvd w/gloss


----------



## rizzie

Lancome Juicy Tube in Magic Spell.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night with Smashbox Fame lipgloss on top


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip Butter


----------



## Cait

NARS lipstick in Catfight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Lotus Blossom

MAC Twig


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## tatertot

Honest Co. Lavender Lip Balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Hot Tahiti, love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche lipstick in Haute Cherry & NYX lipliner in Beige.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume dr rose


----------



## Ella James

Chanel Rouge Allure Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier Honey Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage w/dior gloss


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst in Plum with NARS Crepsucle lipgloss on top


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Make Up For Ever <Aqua Rouge> #1


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend Spanish Pink lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

tried chanel lip stick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

NYX l/l in Expresso MAC's Viva Glam Nicki l/s & l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Prufrock613

Kevyn Aucoin Thelmadora


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HANALYMI

Lancome lipstick


----------



## blueangel79

mac lipstick with plush glass


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens #6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme #365 Cherie Bow


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samia

MAC lipstick in Hug Me


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## pupeluv

Trish McEvoy Essential Pencil Baby Pink with Lip Color Sheer Baby Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Sunset Blvd w/ gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Super Balm lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Makeup Forever Rouge Artist Natural #N18.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## LVglammom

mistikat said:


> Continued from the last thread!


Mac honey love...gorgeous shade


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens mauve de swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Nars Mitzi lipstick


----------



## milksway25

chanel glossimer in sweet beige #297


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## *schmoo*

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment - need moisture!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Cheap lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Lulugrl

frick&frack said:


> carmex


+1


----------



## frick&frack

Lulugrl said:


> +1


^it's great, isn't it?


----

isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - claire


----------



## milksway25

~rouge coco mademoiselle & seashell glossimer on top


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Ella James

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## Prufrock613

*MAC* Whirl liner and *Rouge Bunny Roug*e Know What Lies Are For


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## seebs08

NYX Matte lipstick in Natural


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sumita

Nivea lip balm honey and milk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior actress chestnut


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## kirsten

MAC - Absolute Power


----------



## No Cute

Mac Twig


----------



## deltalady

Rimmell X Kate #104 matte


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Gumdrop over NARS Schiap


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## milksway25

rouge coco shine in monte carlo


----------



## fufu

Chanel Rouge Allure Lipgloss in Insolence


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Mac Shanghai Spice!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

Nuxe Reve de miel balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pquiles

Burts Bees w/ MAC Hot pink l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## mrsputranto

Chanel Rouge Allure gloss in Insouciance


----------



## fufu

Elizabeth Arden Lipstick (cant remember the color)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## tadpolenyc

armani sheer lipstick #10.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Prufrock613

*LORAC* Soul Sista


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mspera

Chanel - aventure


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Lip Color in Red


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS Sourire.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust


----------



## fufu

Guerlain Rouge G L&#8217;Extrait Colere


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer with Revlon Coral Reef over it


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Strass!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lime Crime Centrifuchsia


----------



## milksway25

Chanel rouge allure in palpitante


----------



## KrystalLauren

NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Sex Machine topped with MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass in Next Fad


----------



## Supermap08

I recently purchased this lipstick and I like it... My first time to try it and iam soooo happy! It looks natural on my lippy! - BITE. I got it only at Sephora!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess eternal passion + gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RC Magnolia.


----------



## deltalady

Kiko Milano #388


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzainge (sp)? L/s with MAC gloss on top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Seashell glossimer


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shiseido Shimmering Rouge in OR405


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Whisper


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## heiress-ox

bare minerals cream puff lipstick with lancome rose fishnets juicy tube


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## knics33

Urban Decay pocket rocket gloss in Doug


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup lipstick


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EOS balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## fufu

Chanel COCO HYDRATING CRÈME LIP COLOUR in Cambon 31


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## milksway25

Chanel RA in Palpitante Constellation glossimer on top


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Coco in Paradis


----------



## Miss89

Lancome rouge in love


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel chintz


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## gidramom

Paul & Joe &#8211; Popourri 201 (nude)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Lulugrl

Smash box gloss, tastes like vanilla


----------



## Myrkur

shoegal27 said:


> Chanel chintz



I just ordered this one, could you take a photo maybe with the lipstick on your lips?


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Coco Paradis w/ Amour glossimer on top[


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict lipstick, Diorrisme


----------



## stephaniesstyle

MAC - Viva Glam V


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel attitude


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in New York


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Super Balm lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC Ronnie Red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Simple cheap lip balm for my cracked dry lips


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Gloss Sweet beige


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by tery baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee Rouge Allure lipstick


----------



## pmburk

Sephora Bronzed Beauty lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sunset Blvd... in watching a Diana Vreeland movie, she wore red lips & nails

got inspirsed to day to do the same.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## heiress-ox

bare minerals cream puff lipstick with lancome rose fishnets juicy tube on top


----------



## Lulugrl

Cargo lipgloss in Woodstock


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

MAC cremesheen glass - over indulgence


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## nessie805

Mac Ronnie Red and Cherry lipliner


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tony Moly Berry Berry Magic Lip tint. I use this everyday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## MissNataliie

Yves Saint Laurent Volupte Sheer Candy in Succulent Pomegranate 04
I bought it yesterday on a whim and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin' Watermelon.


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow Lavendar Salve


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Allure Pirate


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## LuvClassics

Ever since I bought Fresh Sugar lip balm I've used nothing else!  I love how it's not too glossy and there's no stickiness at all.  My fav color is berry and rose is nice too on my cool skin tone.  Can't wait to try petal when it comes out!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## rohansingh

Trying lip care.


----------



## Ella James

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## knics33

Stila lip glaze in Apricot


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lovin' It l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Eos Lip Balm in Strawberry Sorbet


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lip - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pupeluv

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## myworld

tom ford lip cover shine #Chastity.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #4


----------



## Cait

NARS VMP, Bolero


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## terps08

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA 86 Desinvolte


----------



## Supermap08

Bite in pink shade.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Gem of Roses


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Haute Altitude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP T6 w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Viva glam nicki 2 lipstick


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Superbalm lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

TOM Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## Jannychu

BITE Beauty Luminous Créme lipstick: Pepper

This is my current favorite.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 110


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Lady's Choice Lana w/ R&R Runaway


----------



## Cait

NARS VMP, Sex Machine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Carameliquer

Mac Politely Pink 

Mac cork lip liner
Mac morning Glory lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Lulugrl

Bobbi Brown high shimmer lip gloss in Naked Plum


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Fresh Sugar balm. Love it.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup l/s with Spree l/g over it


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sumita

Dr. Lipp - very moisturizing


----------



## Pursegrrl

Artistry in Glamour...it's a beautiful, sheer burgundy with a little shimmer.
Artistry is Amway Global's makeup line - probably their best-kept secret and it's AWESOME.   (No, I'm not a rep, just a very happy customer)

XXXOO PG


----------



## Lulugrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Artistry in Glamour...it's a beautiful, sheer burgundy with a little shimmer.
> Artistry is Amway Global's makeup line - probably their best-kept secret and it's AWESOME.   (No, I'm not a rep, just a very happy customer)
> 
> XXXOO PG



Whoot!  I'm an Amway rep!  Their products are really wonderful. The vitamins can't be beat


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## nc.girl

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment (the clear one)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Curvy Candy chubby stick


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupté Shine, #8


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique superbalm lip  treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/ gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Simple cheap lip gloss


----------



## pmburk

Trish McEvoy nude lip liner & Lacura Red Velvet lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## fendifemale

MAC Beet lipliner
Cargo Tokyo gloss
Mary Kay Mango Tango

I did an ombre lip.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset blvd


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS Evasion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Sugarplum over Mary Kay's Plum Wine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## seton

givenchy lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford lip shine color in BARE


----------



## stacmck

MAC Mall Madness lipglass


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier Honey Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Lip Addict in New York


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, YSL Rouge Volupte #28, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Passionail

Giorgio Armani Lipstick Mania Satin #16


----------



## stacmck

MAC Oh Oh Oh


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Dolce Vita topped w/ Buxom Sandy gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Allure L'Eclatante


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/bare over it


----------



## sumita

Dr. lipp


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mufe Rouge Artist N35


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Loreal lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Lancôme Color Design lipstick in Pale Lip & No. 7 liner in Nude


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Mac lip glass - viva glam VI on top of lychee luxe


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## beatyv

blistex


----------



## sanmi

JS lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## JaimesParke

Laura Mercier black violet gloss stick (love it!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## lazeny

Guelain Rouge G In Georgia.


----------



## stacmck

Bite Beauty Pepper lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bare by TF


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Séduisante lipstick.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA 42


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet L' Eclatante


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford Aphrodisiac


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict Lipstick 578


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## pmburk

Sephora Bronzed Beauty lip gloss


----------



## gfairenoughh

MAC Lipglass and Lipstick in Nicki 2


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Afterglow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Soft Wave l/g 
Maybelline Bronzed l/s


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter come to bed red lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## nygrl

Clinique Almost lipstick in black honey.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## milksway25

Chanel hydralip


----------



## styleconsul

Chanel Rouge Allure Pirate99!


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm in Pink Raspberry.


----------



## lightgreen22

Mac Cyndi lipstick with Bobbi Brown Naked lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## heiress-ox

Hourglass Grace


----------



## Stilettolife

MAC  - Portside lip liner
Relvon - raisin rage
Mentha Organics sheer lip tint - sheer rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Favorite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nygrl

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Romantic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Cait

Chanel RC #35 Chintz & Revlon CB lipgloss in Peony.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior addict 536


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## heiress-ox

YSL glossy stain in #15 with Dior Addict 'Fresh Expert' Lip Polish


----------



## yellow08

Dior Addict 687


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC High Tea l/s, MAC Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Superbalm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford- Violet Fatale


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Stain #15


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## milksway25

Rouge Coco Paradis


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Vegas Volt- sheered out with a bit of clear gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ashlc68

Buxom Full-Bodied Lipstick in Nudist and Buxom Gloss in Samantha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Curvy Candy chubby stick


----------



## jen_sparro

Lucas' Paw Paw balm, I wear this at night to get my lips in good shape, the heat this summer has ruined my lips!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## deltalady

Milani Uptown Mauve, perfect dupe for MAC Rebel


----------



## tatertot

LaMer balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky, I love this lipstick!!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Korres #12


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Superbalm lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## KW1

Aveda Nourish-Mint in #220 Sun


----------



## geokris

eos lip balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bobbi Brown- soft nude


----------



## HeartMyMJs

geokris said:


> eos lip balm


 
Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Chili matte lipstick


----------



## nappytoots

MAC lipglass in Kiss But Don't Tell from the Archie's Girls Collection... so sweet!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL- Orange Shiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Angora Sunset.


----------



## Kansashalo

Stila lip balm lipstick in Ali


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sumita

Mac double dare


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown uber nude w/grape lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## geokris

Carmex and a nude pencil


----------



## phibz

MAC Betty Bright


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## darkenvoy27

Jill Stuart lip jelly sweet marshmallow


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## pquiles

Lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## prplhrt21

dior vintage w/pink trench gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## fufu

Chanel hydrating lip color in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

NYX lip gloss in Salsa.


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior Incognito w/evening rose gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Beige Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## pmburk

^ Lip twins!  Korres Wild Rose lip butter for me as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior vintage w/pink trench gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Lip couture #3


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzainge (sp) lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel "Purpleshock" liner w/ Maybelline Whisper color "Oh La Lilac".


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

NYX soft matte lip cream in London


----------



## HeartMyMJs

YSL stain lip color 7


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca & TF bare


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Superbalm lip treatment


----------



## Cait

NARS VMP in Bolero with a bit of Greek Holiday lipgloss.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## prplhrt21

dior incognito w/beige tweed gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3 with Edward Bess natural lip liner


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## CaprIce_

Chanel: Rose Comete


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Lip Therapy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Guava lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA #42


----------



## pquiles

NARS tzainge lipstick w/MAC lipgloss on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline Whisper "Oh La Lilac"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Pomegranate lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## TwiNnie

Lavera lipbalm with sunscreen


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzigane


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kathyathome

Mary Kay Hot Mocha, yum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior incognito w/evening rose gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## TwiNnie

Roc Minesol spray 50+
Burt's Bees beeswax lipbalm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict Lucky


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Sheer Candy- Lush Coconut


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior blush w/ pink trench gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior Lip Glow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## andreaxabc

Buxom Big and Healthy Lipstick - Amsterdam


----------



## geokris

MAC Lipglass - Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rosebud salve


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## CaprIce_

Guerlain: Gabrielle #60


----------



## heiress-ox

Mac posh tone lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## fendifemale

MAC Beet liner w/ Burberry Blueberry lip mist.


----------



## milksway25

Rouge Coco in Magnolia with Levres Glossimer Amour on top


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Clea de peau #110


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Kansashalo

LORAC's TANtalizer lip gloss in Antonio


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Fig chubby stick


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RC Peregrina


----------



## nessie805

Russian red, Cherry lipliner and Bettybright.
All MAC products


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior blush with pink trench gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Cakesy

Bite Beauty- Lip shine in Beet.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## prplhrt21

dior incognito w/beige tweed gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Soft Lips strawberry lip balm


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict #343


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## milksway25

Tom Ford True Coral


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## vink

Mac Insanely It.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink


----------



## Jullsz

VS strawberry fizz!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior black tie w/black tie gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Archie Girls collection- Daddy's little girl.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Mimi57

Elizabeth Arden's Beautiful Color Lipgloss - Sunset


----------



## nygrl

Clinique almost lipstick - luscious honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac "frosted gumdrop" & "creme brulee" lipglosses


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MissChiara

Dior creme roses lip balm!


----------



## TwiNnie

Clinque City Block Sheer SPF 25 + Revlon Colorburst lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani 518


----------



## lazeny

NARS Schiap


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## harmonious

Lancome- Posh Pink because it's finally spring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C <Archie's Girls "Daddy's Little Girl">


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy beauty booster lip gloss Pretty Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior blush w/pink trench gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## MissChiara

Vaseline rosy lip balm


----------



## santeka

Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover and Buxom Bunny over it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Lip Chic Camellia


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## truegem

Blistex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge coco in Paradis


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline VIVID "Hot Plum" with Rimmel "Purpleshock" liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom lip balm


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau #110


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Plum Lip Butter


----------



## MJDaisy

urban decay naked. obsessed!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## carvedwords

Philosophy - Cabana Girl


----------



## TwiNnie

NYC Expert Last in Creamy Caramel


----------



## LittleLover

Today I am wearing Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti. Normally I don't care for the sparkles, but I am feeling a little glittery today. :kiss:


----------



## bella601

Mac asian flower cremesheen


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## asif

yes lip #3


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare lippie


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## geokris

Smashbox Gloss - Tempt


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Laura Mercier Courtisane


----------



## TwiNnie

Maybelline Moisture Whip in Mocha Ice


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## milksway25

tom ford Cherry Lush


----------



## Aficionada

Nars Barbarella


----------



## MissChiara

Dior lip glow


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique Mimosa chubby stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## TwiNnie

NYC lipstick + MAC Lipglass in Prrr


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Coco 117 Magnolia


----------



## TwiNnie

Rimmel lipstick in Foxy + Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Pink Ice


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## lifestylekitty

DIOR Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge volupte #11


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Haute Altitude & Dior Smoothing Lip Lacquer in 002


----------



## Cait

TF Spanish Pink.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #6


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## MC04

Estée Lauder Pure Color 03 _Sensuous Nude_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## wtmontana

Dior Addict Extreme in 536 Lucky.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## shirahyuki

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Levres gloss in Mica


----------



## heiress-ox

mac cut a caper lipstick & dior smoothing lacquer


----------



## prplhrt21

nars Sex Machine Velvet Matte Lip Pencil and deep throat  gloss


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never matte velvet lip pencil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine, #9 Pink in Confidence


----------



## lovemysavior

L'Oreal's The Balm in Nourishing Nude


----------



## msjennymarie

Givenchy Le Rouge in Mandarine Boléro - I never wear lipstick or even lip gloss but I think I love this color so much! I'll be wearing this shade for spring and summer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve de swann


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown heather pink with Dior beige tweed gloss


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Logicalillusion

Étude nude lip concealer, nyx Lip cream, and essence clear lip gloss for the gradient lip look popular in Asia


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## deltalady

MAC Drive Me Wild l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## viacarolina2394

Velvet Teddy from MAC with Cork liner From MAC


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzainge (sp?)


----------



## MissChiara

Vaseline Rosy lip balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rsoe


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier White Almond lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge volupte #11


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Ablaze


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Dior Cherie Bow


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Allure L' Eclatante


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC bare again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## TwiNnie

L'Oreal Color Riche in Golden Vanilla + Revlon lipgloss in Pink Ice


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## deltalady

Mac Viva Glam II


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique superbalm lip treatment


----------



## MissChiara

Dior lip glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess nude satin


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## prplhrt21

mac impressive


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## fendifemale

Boots No.7 "Raspberry Truffle" w/MAC "Beet" liner


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## MissChiara

Dior lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Mocha42

I'm wearing Nars Promiscuous!


----------



## TwiNnie

Rimmel _Foxy_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## tadpolenyc

nars hopi velvet gloss lip pencil.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## melodycadence

Revlon lip butter in cotton candy


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## CaprIce_

estee lauder tiramisu


----------



## Aficionada

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched & The Balm Auto Balm in Lickety Split.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Rosegold lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## heiress-ox

nars palais royal satin lip pencil


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Rouge G #64 Gemma.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Design1230

Josie Argan Stick balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Burt's Bees lip balm.


 
*waves to SP!* 

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pursegrrl said:


> *waves to SP!*
> 
> MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI.
> 
> XXXOO PG



Hi PG!! *waves*


Philosophy lip gloss- candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Ghettoe

Mac Viva Glam V. Trying to finish my mac lipsticks and inorganic makeup so I can create a 100% organic/natural collection.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

suqqu


----------



## prplhrt21

nyx natural w/ illamasqua intimacy l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## tadpolenyc

nars club mix velvet gloss pencil.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss &#128132;&#128139;


----------



## nygrl

Clinique almost lipstick in luscious honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

L'Occitane lip balm


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Becca Sheer Tint Lip Colour in Valentina.


----------



## mspera

Dior Cherie bow


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;  Chanel Glossiner lip gloss


----------



## Frivole88

La Mer lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #3 lip couture


----------



## TwiNnie

Revlon in _Smoked Peach_


----------



## deltalady

NARS Luxembourg Satin Lip pencil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## MissChiara

Dior jelly lip in copacabana


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## sanmi

Dior lip polish &#128132;&#128068;


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## QTbebe

Bobbi brown lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Extreme in Spring Ball


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess natural lip liner pencil w/nude satin lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## TwiNnie

Carmex lip balm


----------



## tatertot

Butter London Yummy Mummy gloss


----------



## kcse82

Sugar Lip treatment topped with Bite Quinta


----------



## mrs moulds

Vegas volt.


----------



## milksway25

tom ford violet fatale w/ tf lip lacquer on top


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess natural lip pencil with nude satin gloss


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## prplhrt21

Cle de peau lipstick w/ illamasqua l/g


----------



## Design1230

Burts Bee and stilla lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Whisper in Lust for Blush.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## milksway25

tom ford flamingo w/ tf lacquer on top


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain kiss kiss gloss &#128132;


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict Gloss in Ambre Lumiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess nude lip liner w/dark blossom gloss


----------



## bella601

Mac lip conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Coconutty l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## TwiNnie

Revlon lipgloss _Pink Ice _


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Whisper, Pin Up Peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## prplhrt21

Nyx rose bud


----------



## Mocha42

Nars: Infinite


----------



## pmburk

ELF jumbo lip gloss stick in Pink Umbrellas.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

MAC Ravishing lipstick.


----------



## Aficionada

Bobbi Brown Uber Beige Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL Mauve de swan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Mineral lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## sanmi

Mac lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## TwiNnie

Carmex


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict #863


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## prplhrt21

dior vintage


----------



## sanmi

Nars  gloss.. Hmmm dun really like it


----------



## heavenx3

Dior IT Pink 554


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #6


----------



## lovemysavior

EOS lip balm


----------



## TwiNnie

Revlon Vital Radiance in _Sparkling Pink_


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Sephora ultra shine gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS:  Viva Las Vegas lipstick and Female Trouble lipgloss.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess natural lip pencil & Tom Ford deep mink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## nessie805

Cherry liner with russian red, an Daddys Girl with a touch of Betty Bright. All M.A.C


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## prplhrt21

Illamasqua belladonna


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## prplhrt21

nyx natural


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy tubes


----------



## EmeraldStar

Revlon Sweet Tart lip butter


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Juicy Papaya lip butter and Neutrogena lip gloss in Healthy Blush.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Aficionada

Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown washed seashell


----------



## TwiNnie

Carmex...wish I was less boring, but these days I don't want to wear makeup...


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Mocha42

M.A.C. Viva Glam VI


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## New York City

Ysl #9 nude in private


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver (All time fav)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## yellow08

Maybelline-Totally Toffee l/s and NYX-Nude Truffle l/p


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Roge Coco Paradis with the new summer gloss Envolee on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Sephora ultra shine gloss



Same as today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Guerlain- Sable Show lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Amazona

Accessorize/Monsoon Intense Colour Lipgloss in Spark. It was a real bargain and awesome quality!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Blankety l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford lip shine in Quiver.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Spirit, plus Viva Glam VI lipglass.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Design1230

Bobbi brown lipgloss in RoseGold


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## maggiesze1

Chanel Glossimer in Ocean Shimmer!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V with Dior Cygne Noir gloss on top


----------



## knics33

EOS lip balm (lemon one - love!) topped with MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## angelalam5

Rouge Artist Natural N31


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Design1230

Nivea lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lipgloss in Strawberry.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Blankety l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Betty's Stay Sweet Lipgloss with Maybelline in Peachy Scene 525.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown uber nude lipstick with dior brown panama l/g


----------



## twin-fun

fresh Sugar lip treatment in petal


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York with Cygne Noir gloss on top


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.


----------



## KW1

Laura Mercier lip stain


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Applied Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel coco shine deauville w/blizzard l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Crystal Rose with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani #518


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Cherry Tart, blotted.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Becca lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge coco shine in Pygmallion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## tatertot

simple Fresh Brown Sugar balm for me today


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 343


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, Evasion.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Pearl 001 with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## RedPoppies

The grape Maybelline Baby Lips and Boxum lipgloss in Dolly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' lipstick & NARS Turkish Delight gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani 102


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Tiramisu liner & NARS Pure Matte in Bangkok.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C <RiRi Woo>


----------



## fendifemale

chellyluvsbags said:


> mac candy yum yum very bright
> Instagram; nailsiwear  and http://thenailsiweareverday.blogspot.com/


Looks good on u.

CARGO "Tokyo"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## k3liana

I'm wearing MAC's Myth, a soft yet shiny natural pink.


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced La Creme in Coral Fire


----------



## Cakesy

Bite Beauty lipstick in Cin Cin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Ruby Woo today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## libertygirl

MAC CremeSheen in Peach Blossom and MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks (love this lipgloss!)


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> Too Faced La Creme in Coral Fire


 
Again


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Jordana Easyliner For Lips in Baby BerryPhilosophy Vanilla Birthday Cake Lip Shine


----------



## Missee

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge Lipcolor, Forever Frappe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Cait

LQ Saint Pink.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry, Primrose Hill Rose


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Mac,please me


----------



## TrinketTattle

MAC Oyster girl


----------



## fashion_finds

Nars Bangkok :kiss:


----------



## nygrl

Clinique almost lipstick in luscious honey.


----------



## Cait

NYX Rose lipliner & Kate Moss for Rimmel Matte #102


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Camellia


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter, Juicy Papaya


----------



## KhloeK

hi, i'm new here, so i didn't know where should i post this , sorry for interrupting  but can anyone please tell me which lipstick could be this: http://wwwcdn.dailymakeover.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/140302185-cropped-proto-custom_14.jpg


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Terracotta Gloss in Sierra


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline Whispers in "Oooooh la Lilac" w/ NYC "Spring Meadow" gloss on top.


----------



## milksway25

Tom Ford Aphrodisiac


----------



## mrskolar09

MAC Betty Bright l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

Keeping it natural today... Dr Hauschka's Lip Care Stick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MizQui

MAC Ruby Woo matte. Classic cinema-kissable. My hair is coifed, my eyes are bright and I'm ready to conquer the day. Yay!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel x Kate Moss #01


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupte #19


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

Mac Dazzleglass in Smile (makes me smile )


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Chineka

Revlon lip butter - Sugar Plum


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

NARS VMP on Bolero.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Rouge Allure in 88 Evanescente


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced La Creme in Coral Fire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Twinmommy3901

NYX Prune lipliner and Viva Glam Nicki 2- creates a beautiful midtone lavender


----------



## Cait

NARS VMP in Sex Machine & Turkish Delight lipgloss.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Peach Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford pink adobe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Luxembourg satin lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC High Tea l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Rouge Coco Egerie


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana "Magnifica" lipstick w/NYC "Spring Meadow" kissgloss over it.


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night w/ Dior Addict gloss in Cygne Noir


----------



## tadpolenyc

lipstick queen butterfly ball in trance.


----------



## Swanky

NARS Roman Holiday


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Lychee Luxe


----------



## fendifemale

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> MAC Lychee Luxe



This used to be my all time favorite!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## CanadianGal

Tom Ford lip shine in Nubile...my new love! It's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## inspiredee

MAC Lipstick in TWIG :kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait


----------



## vink

libertygirl said:


> Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait



Me, too!!!


----------



## libertygirl

vink said:


> Me, too!!!



Haha I love this colour! My favourite Revlon lip butter... I may or may not have four tubes of this exact shade...


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford lipshine, Quiver.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

Tarte LipSurgence Lip Luster ~ Fever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## loves

Benefit dandelion gloss


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Revlon Peach Petal over YSL Glossy Stain #18


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Hiyori

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss.


----------



## jen_sparro

For uni- Chanel Rouge Coco Magnolia
For coffee with friend- Chanel RCS Monte Carlo

and currently trying out my newest purchase- YSL Volupte Shine in 19 (Fuchsia in Rage), Lisa Eldridge inspired purchase :shame:


----------



## wtmontana

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendesvous.


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Pink Pearl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC High Tea l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## diva j*

MAC Saint Germain with MAC viva glam nicki 2 lipglass on top :kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wet & Wild's Red Velvet


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Soft Nude & Peach Petal lipgloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset blvd


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## cherrycookies

Natural lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Dior Creme de Rose lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lovemysavior

Wet n Wild's Just Peachy lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

Nivea Macadamia & Vanilla butter


----------



## fendifemale

lovemysavior said:


> Wet & Wild's Red Velvet


Gorgeous!


----------



## lovemysavior

fendifemale said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you FF  I am obsessed over this lippie.

-LMS


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Romantic.


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter - Strawberry Shortcake (can't get enough of the lip butters this week!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## knics33

MAC Wildly Plush lipglass


----------



## Lulugrl

MAC Girl About Town lipstick with Lorac "Chris" lipgloss.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lipstick


----------



## MissChiara

Nars matte lipstick Bankok


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

_Tom Ford Deep mink w/gloss_


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel rouge coco grace w/ intrigue l/g


----------



## Lve

Rosebud!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## MrsTGreen

Stila Lip Glaze(Apricot)...Gift from my Spring RAOK Buddy


----------



## Cait

Lancome Rouge in Love, Corail in Love lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## jen_sparro

Kate Moss for Rimmel 03


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27 w/ gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

]Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## Gettahermes

Dior addict extreme #316


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown lipgloss in Tutu.


----------



## MissChiara

Nars matte lipstick in Bankok


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Peregrina w/ Chanel Glossimer Beige Guitare


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

NYX lip liner in Rose & Maybelline CS lipstick in Pink Please.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## libertygirl

Rimmel by Kate Moss - 101 (the matte collection) and NYX lipgloss in Perfect


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Crystal Coral with Coral Goddess gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DeltaDox

NARS lipgloss in Turkish Delight


----------



## Cait

Hourglass Grace.


----------



## HardonSimmy

ellle 18 splash. they are my favorite and currently in brown color on my lips


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS Boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #15


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel rouge coco avant garde w/giggle l/g


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC Oh, Oh, Oh (Betty (Archie's Girls collection)


----------



## fendifemale

NARS semi matte lipstick- Schiap


----------



## fendifemale

(Milani) Teddy Bare to dinner.


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie (it's been a lip butter-kinda week )


----------



## MissChiara

Dior Crème rose lip balm


----------



## Lady_Maria

Dior Addict Lipstick - Singuliere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford pink adobe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry 27 Tulip Pink w/ YSL Pur Gloss 47


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Cait

Maybelline CS Whisper in Pin Up Peach.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## deltalady

hotshot said:


> Dior vintage



Ditto!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend, Spanish Pink.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jlao

was looking for a matte orangy-red lipstick and found the perfect one: MAC Lady Danger


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

JK Jemma Kidd lipstick in English Rose with BE Buxom in White Russian lip gloss.


----------



## fendifemale

jlao said:


> was looking for a matte orangy-red lipstick and found the perfect one: MAC Lady Danger


 You have like a perfect cupid's bow!

Earlier- Cargo "Tokyo"+ LORAC "Cotton Candy"

Evening- Mary Kay lipstick "One Woman Can" + lipgloss "Celebrate"+ liner "Plum"


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Bombshell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet


----------



## KookyMeow

Guerlain L'Extrait in Gourmandise


----------



## milksway25

Chanel rouge coco shine in Suspense


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI

XXXOO PG


----------



## 1fabmom

MUFE Rogue Artist #40


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Cherish


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Cait

MAC Razzledazzler & Revlon lipgloss in Coral Reef.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior addict in blush


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## KookyMeow

Guerlain L'Extrait - Envie


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Mac Modesty lipstick


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior lip maximizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #17


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Creamsicle & NYX lip gloss in Sweetheart.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Cremesheen Glass in Galaxy.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## loves

Bobbi brown lipgloss in naked plum


----------



## shoegal27

Khroma nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian khroma joystick in sea coral.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

MAC peach blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture 3


----------



## 1fabmom

OCC Lip Tar in Hoochie with NYX Purple Rain Lipliner


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Barbarella lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smasbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst in Mauve


----------



## Lovelee8

Maybelline Color Whisper in Mocha Muse


----------



## RedPoppies

MAC Creme Cup and some Burt's Bees Shiny lip gloss in Blush, I believe?


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel rouge coco grace w/ intrigue l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict #222 Beige Casual & No. 7 lipliner in Nude.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #16


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely with Revlon Rose Gold gloss


----------



## vicki_ltd

Burberry Lip Velvet in Peony Rose No. 302 - so hydrating!


----------



## kaori

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #8 Fuschia in Excess


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Vegas Volt.


----------



## twin-fun

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment SPF15 in rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## shoegal27

Khroma sea coral.


----------



## prestwick

Lipstick Queen Coral Sinner


----------



## Cait

Cait said:


> Dior Addict #222 Beige Casual & No. 7 lipliner in Nude.



Again.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please and NARS lipgloss in Supervixen on top.

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Le Baiser


----------



## sanmi

Dior addict gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Eos light green one


----------



## libertygirl

Kate Moss for Rimmel - shade 101


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Coral Reef gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## ittybitty

Sephora Color Reveal Lip Balm in Unique Pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Cream O' Spice l/l, Viva Glam V, Rich & Witty l/g


----------



## milksway25

Chanel daydream gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Khroma au natural joystick. So pretty


----------



## TwiNnie

Estee Lauder _Wired Copper_ lipgloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Straight to the Head lip geleé


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #17


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel avante-garde w/ giggle l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

NYC Kiss gloss in Spring Meadow


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzainge lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## shoegal27

Fresh sugar in Honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

Hourglass Lip Gloss in Ignite


----------



## vink

Lunasol sheer pink red lip gloss


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel Rouge Coco Mystique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## lifestylekitty

Koh Gen do in Pink red


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## twin-fun

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Pink Blossom


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian khroma in modern mauve.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## jesscat

YSL Rose Baby Doll Lip Stain


----------



## Cait

Dior AE in Cherie Bow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Coco in Saga plus Chanel Levres in Envolee as a Topper


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #15


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## shoegal27

Baby doll. Kardashian beauty. Really love their lippies.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Tzainge (sp???  I never seem to get it right :-/)


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Whisper in Coral Ambition.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #9


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pquiles

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #17


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sweetnikki_6

chanel excentrique...love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme, Cherie Bow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #4


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## sweetnikki_6

MAC Rebel


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian au natural


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Librarychickie

YSL Rouge Volupté Shine no. 18 Prune in Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## allamorgan

chanel lip gloss of course


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #4


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## libertygirl

Clinique Chubby Stick in Oversized Orange


----------



## Louise26

Dior gloss - Bed of Roses. A perfect pink!


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage with Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## wonderwoman9

Bobbi brown popsicle 5 brightening lip gloss


----------



## jess236

Burberry Lip Mist Nude Peach


----------



## nessie805

MAC Dear diary with A hint of russian red


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LoVeinLA

YSL golden gloss #52


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## shoegal27

Urban decay naked 2 lip junkie.


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Moisture Renewal lipstick in Nude Delight & NARS Larger than Life lipgloss in Piree.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vbeaute lip gloss


----------



## lovemysavior

Wore Wet & Wilds Purty Persimmon lipstick today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27 & Vbeaute lip gloss naked


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MissChiara

Dior crème rose lip balm


----------



## Cait

NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Body Shop Lip & Cheek stain


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

Hourglass Extreme Sheen Lip Gloss in Ignite


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vbeaute lip gloss in bare


----------



## shoegal27

Khroma au natural. So pretty and clean looking.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Pink Packed


----------



## Miss89

Lancome lip gloss 320


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

RiRi Hearts M.A.C Lipstick <RiRi Boy>


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## yellow08

MAC-Hug Me


----------



## pursekiz

Mac Candy yum yum


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Mac Pink Noveau


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Cait

Revlon Pink in the Afternoon lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #4


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## RedPoppies

Burt's Bees tinted balm in Rose. It's the perfect "my lip color, but better" for me and it has coconut oil in it, which I love and is what I use when I am at home as a lip moisturizer. It's so slippery, smooth feeling, and of course hydrating!


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter in juicy papaya.


----------



## Cait

Chanel RC Chintz.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

YSL Volupte Rouge Shine no 11


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Miss89

Lancome rouge in love


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian beauty In The Nude.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## k3liana

Riri  MAC in Heaux. Very similar to Rebel, but retro matte. I love it!


----------



## libertygirl

NYX Mega shine Lip Gloss in Perfect


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #11 Légende


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Milani Uptown Mauve


----------



## k3liana

Chanel Canotier, a pretty nude shade


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer over Boots No. 7 Nude lip liner blended out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## seradayun

chanel - rouge allure velvet 38 la fascinante


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Clinique Chubby Stick in 03 fuller fig and topped off with Givenchy pop gloss


----------



## lazeny

Cle de Peau Extra Rich Lipstick in T2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vbeaute gloss


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

suqqu #4


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip treatment


----------



## alyssalenore

YSL Pink in Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #110


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip treatment


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict, Singuliere.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## shoegal27

Urban decay lip junkie in naked 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## milksway25

Chanel RC in Le Baiser


----------



## Cait

NARS Roman Holiday lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## shoegal27

In the nude- kardashian beauty


----------



## laurentthompson

chanel no. 91


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage w/vbeaute gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Cait

NARS Sex Machine Velvet Matte Pencil.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya topped with MAC Dazzleglass in Smile


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel RCS cavaliere


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Clinique Chubstick Mightiest Maraschino


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Shy Girl l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## twin-fun

Josie Maran Argan Love Your Lips in berry bliss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu #4


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

vbeaute lip treatment


----------



## twin-fun

By Terry Rose Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## shoegal27

Fresh sugar


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Pink Pearl Pop


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## twin-fun

Josie Maran Argan Love Your Lips in Fuchsia


----------



## xoxoRachell

MAC Budding Love


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #8.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## libertygirl

NARS Catfight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown lipstick in Carnation.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter - Berry Smoothie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford pink adobe


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Dior AE in Chérie Bow.


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Bombshell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## TwiNnie

Revlon Vital Radiance _Sparkling pink_


----------



## Fleurdeleigh

Chanel mica glossier


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Pink Dusk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian nude


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS gloss in Female Trouble.

XXXOO PG


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Bright Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's bees mango lip balm


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## twin-fun

Labello lip balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.

XXXOO PG   Hey! I just hit 28K posts!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Bare gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Kardashian in the flesh


----------



## sumita

Lancome rouge in love Jolis Matins


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4 Mauve Pigmente


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chanel Glossimer in Bagatelle


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pursegrrl said:


> NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.
> 
> XXXOO PG   Hey! I just hit 28K posts!



Hi, PG! And congrats!

--

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## missbeyondstyle

Urban decay pocket rocket colin


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Shygirl l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Rose Paris


----------



## maisa

Lancome lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip gloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hi, PG! And congrats!
> 
> --
> 
> Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


 
Hey, thanks SP! 

Today it's MAC Viva glam VI


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Hot Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire le creme


----------



## Candysroom

Bobbi Brown in Old Hollywood


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel jersey rose


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dior Diabolitine


----------



## milksway25

tom ford Wild Ginger with Chanel Amour lipgloss on top


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel avant-garde w/giggle l/g


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## tatertot

Hourglass lip treatment balm/oil


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip stick


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dior Pink Lust

I don't know if anyone has ever brought up the idea but wouldn't it be kinda awesome to see either the product or the lips so we could the shades? Should we include it or....


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Hot Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Clinique gloss


----------



## jwhitlock

NYX Soft Matte Lip Crème in London...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## superluscious

Mac ruby woo


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Le Baiser w/ Amour gloss on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley 27


----------



## lifestylekitty

DIOR lip maximizer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-Greek holiday.


----------



## princesspig

Revlon Fire & Ice worn as a stain.


----------



## milksway25

my fave Lippie Tom Ford Aphrodisiac with Chanel Eden gloss on top


----------



## libertygirl

Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## roses5682

Josie Maran, Magic Marker Lip Stain in Jive


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee


----------



## Candysroom

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Old Hollywood


----------



## HANALYMI

Lancome L'absolu rouge #362


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinkstars

YSL Opera Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## k3liana

MAC Myth!


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Nahema (143)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## princesspig

YSL volupte sheer candy in 11, which is mint green.
On the lips, it's quite pale with shimmer/glitter. It tastes awful though.


----------



## Tilna

Envyderm lip gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Cream cup MAC.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## libertygirl

Hourglass lip gloss in Ignite


----------



## polkapuppy

MAC Rebel


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm in rose tourmaline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in En Vogue.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Tutu lipgloss & Annabelle Demure lipliner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chanel Twinkle


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## pinkstars

Chapstick.


----------



## milksway25

ysl glossy stain #7


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver.


----------



## stmary

Suqqu (Japanese brand) in No. 4
Love this lipstick, moisturising and long-lasting.


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Fran0421

Revlon lip butter- peach parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Bare


----------



## roses5682

Nars Rosy lipgloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dior Vita Pink


----------



## RedPoppies

Cherry Maybelline Baby Lips balm and Philosophy lip gloss in Coconut Frosting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip treatment


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## chunkylover53

YSL Glossy Stain in Rouge Laque


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Santal


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II and Dior Cygne Noir


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dior Pink Lust


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Mambo lip gloss.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Hot Tahiti


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss


----------



## sammytheMUA

YSL lip stain


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-Greek holiday.


----------



## shoegal27

Lime crime coquette.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York with Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Pearl #1


----------



## shoegal27

Lime crime in coquette and kardashian beauty in the nude gloss


----------



## heiress-ox

ysl rouge volupte shine #15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford "True Coral". Soooo pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

vbeaute lip treatment


----------



## Cait

MAC Pure Zen lipstick.


----------



## libertygirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tom Ford "True Coral". Soooo pretty!



Oh I love coral! Is it very bright?


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Peach Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## peplumandpeonie

MAC up the amp


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Myblackbag

sweetpea83 said:


> burt's bees lip balm.



+1


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## lazeny

Nars Buenos Aires


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm in rose tourmaline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## cherrycookies

Nothing


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## roses5682

Nars Wonder


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

libertygirl said:


> Oh I love coral! Is it very bright?



Sorry for the late reply but yes, it is! A really pretty bright coral, I would def recommend it. 

______________

YSL Orange Shiver. (good old standby)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## libertygirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sorry for the late reply but yes, it is! A really pretty bright coral, I would def recommend it.
> 
> ______________
> 
> YSL Orange Shiver. (good old standby)



Ah thanks  Will check it out next time I see a Tom Ford counter - have yet to try any of his makeup!


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bare


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinkstars

EOS pomegranate


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm in opal shimmer


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 110


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me


----------



## meijen

badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## milksway25

Tom ford Aphrodisiac and tf lip lacquer on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Gloss d' Enfer in Fuschia Ding.


----------



## libertygirl

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Corail Intuitive


----------



## bagafficionado

ROUGE DOUBLE INTENSITÉ ULTRA WEAR LIP COLOUR Ruby Lite


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## bella601

Nars - schnap


----------



## deltalady

Milani Rose Hip


----------



## QTbebe

Too faced gloss - barely legal


----------



## nc.girl

C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict New York


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss


----------



## GGspice25

burt's bees raisin lip shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Mac Candy Yum Yum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush gloss


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain lip gloss &#128132;


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Oona Noir lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #388


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm in rose tourmaline


----------



## silviap90

Chanel Rouge Allure in L'eclatante


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## deltalady

Dior Cygne Noir


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## twin-fun

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Pink Blossom


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## MissChiara

Nars lip treatment spf 15 in Lara


----------



## pinkstars

chapstick.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick - Annette


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## carvedwords

Mac lip conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP new lipstick #209


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett "Jules" lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior Lip Maximizer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #209


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel Boy and Urban Decay lip junkie in Naked.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage with Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve  Lom balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## milksway25

Chanel rouge coco Camelia


----------



## princessDD

Eos Summer Fruit


----------



## BunnyLove

Chanel glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## loves

Fresh sugar passion over Mac beet lip liner


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict New York


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hourglass Extreme Sheen Hine Shine Lip Gloss (Origami)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## xoxoRachell

YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Fetish Pink


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Gem Noir lipstick


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Storm Spirit

EOS Summer Fruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #5


----------



## deltalady

Kiko Milano #388


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice It Up


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## HKKH

MAC Ruby Woo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Trayler

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Bel-Ami


----------



## milksway25

Rouge coco in Le Baiser


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in 143 Nahema


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Storm Spirit

Naturaglace Honey Rouge PK2


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Prufrock613

LM rouge Nouveau in Malt


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Clinique super balm gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Bare


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel chintz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## LoveLE

chapstick


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Theren

Artistry light-up lip gloss in confetti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## styleconsul

Yves Saint Laurent rouge pur


----------



## sanmi

Lancome lip gloss


----------



## viivz

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Boy


----------



## bella601

Nars - schnap


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #209


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## iseebearbears

lychee flavored lip balm by mentholatum


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pinky70

BURT BEES tinted lip balm in RED DAHLIA!!

LOVE IT now a days!!


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## pquiles

Pink YSL... the identifier of this color is written too tiny for my eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## lazeny

Shu Uemura Pk 356 from the Sakura Collection.


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Lip Screen SPF 30


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale


----------



## Storm Spirit

Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C.


----------



## princesspig

MAC Ronnie Red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick - Jules


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## BunnyLove

Dior lip max


----------



## CityGirl1

Burt's Bees replenishing lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## milksway25

Chanel gloss in Eden


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C.. &#128516;


----------



## mzmir

Maybelline 5th Ave Fuchsia
HG!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Dare to Bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## PinkTruffle

YSL Rouge Volupte #7 Lingerie Pink


----------



## styleconsul

Nothing today


Putting on some Burt's bees in a bit


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## BunnyLove

sanmi said:


> chanel glossimer



+1&#128512;


----------



## nerimanna

today: 

Revlon Matte Lipstick in Wine Not







My other two favorite saturated pops of colors from Revlon:

Love that pink






Love that red


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline Vivid in Shocking Coral.

Then later I changed it up at home to BYS Dusty Rose lip combo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

Milani Rose Hip


----------



## pmburk

Sephora gloss in Bronzed Beauty


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip  balm


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sanmi

Tried Lancôme juicy  lip gloss 4 night.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Dior Nude Charnelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

new armani ecstasy lisptick # 403 downtown


----------



## Storm Spirit

Naturaglace Honey Rouge PK2


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy  lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #403


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Prufrock613

Aveda - Moon Flower (sheer)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## BunnyLove

Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani downtown


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee Rouge Allure with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Storm Spirit

Nvey Eco Hydrating Lip Lusture Amour Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict in Diablotine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani rouge ecstacy #403


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4 Mauve Pigmente


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy tubes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick - Jules


----------



## meijen

Aubrey Natural Lips Sheer Tint in Strawberry Frost


----------



## friday13bride

Nars matte dragon girl


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure Joyeuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely with Laura Mercier Sparkling gloss


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

]&#128132;Chanel Glossimer


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Kona Kare Lip Butter in Chocolate Peppermint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani rouge ecstasy in code


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## deltalady

Laura Mercier Sparkling lip gloss


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter - Pink Truffle


----------



## heiress-ox

mac sweet & sour lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vbeaute balm


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle


----------



## Lulugrl

Nars lipgloss in Orgasm


----------



## shoegal27

Revlon Bellini


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me


----------



## pmburk

Smith's rosebud lip salve


----------



## meijen

Aubrey Natural Lips Sheer Tint


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> &#128132;Chanel Glossimer



Same..


----------



## deltalady

Milani Rose Hip


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour in Really Rosy


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani sheer 200


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute balm


----------



## meijen

Aubrey Natural Lips Sheet Tint


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy tubes


----------



## pquiles

Burts Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hourglass High Shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip balm


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Extreme in Diablotine


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani sheer 200


----------



## chubbyshopper

Chanel coco shine in Saga


----------



## deltalady

Estee Lauder Crystal Rose with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Storm Spirit

Intelligent Nutrients lip gloss


----------



## ReallyElle

MAC lipglass Valentine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## MorePurses

Chanel Venise


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## jess236

Burberry Lip Mist in Nude peach


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sbiamonte

Mac chatterbox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip  couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Storm Spirit

EOS Organic Summer Fruit


----------



## auntie em

L'Oreal Colour Riche Balm in Tender Mauve - a cheaper version of Bobbi Brown Gloss in Buff


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy tubes


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Storm Spirit

Naturaglace Honey Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## Jewelz32412

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pquiles

MAC Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C.. &#128516;


----------



## Storm Spirit

Nvey Eco Hydrating Lip Lusture


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict in Diablotine


----------



## deltalady

Dior Cygne Noir lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## n21

Lipstick Queen in Hello Sailor


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C..


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Candy Yum Yum


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## roses5682

Bobbi Brown Rosy lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #200


----------



## sanmi

Secrets agent beauty lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Rouge Dior Nude in Charnelle (no.459)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Cait

NARS Chihuahua lip gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

&#128068; Secrets agent beauty lip gloss


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila SPF 30 Healthy Lip Screen


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Pensee lipgloss


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge volupte #6 w/dior lip gloss


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm in Rose Tourmaline


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Fran0421

coral twist- covergirl crayon


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict in Diablotine


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Fresh Rose Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## PinkTruffle

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #12


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## sanmi

&#128068; Secrets agent beauty gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

Trilogy Rosehip Lip Gloss


----------



## TiffanyS88

MAC creme cup with NARS turkish delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry lip baume


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturising Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict in Diablotine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior 999


----------



## shoegal27

Chanel Boy


----------



## Lulugrl

Estée Lauder Lipstick in Candy


----------



## Storm Spirit

EOS Summer Fruit


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Rouge Coco Camelia


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturising Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lancome Natural Juicy Tube


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Kona Kare Lip Butter in Chocolate Peppermint


----------



## deltalady

Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## summerdaffodil

Rosebud Salve & MAC Crosswires.


----------



## meijen

Aubrey Natural Lips Sheer Tint (Strawberry Frost)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry c &#127800;


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## meeouw2

Benefit sugarbomb lipgloss


----------



## TrinityLove

Tarte Color Clique, Color: Heavenly


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## deltalady

MAC Up The Amp


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Allykat723

Dior Bonne Aventure


----------



## RedPoppies

MAC Viva Glam II - my signature!


----------



## crunchy buns

Loreal fairest nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## meijen

M.A.C. lipgloss (Ravishing)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Ghettoe

Mac Viva Glam 1


----------



## anmarchant

Nyx Butter Gloss in Eclair!


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128068; Secrets agent beauty gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Pygmalion


----------



## Storm Spirit

Intelligent Nutrients Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust


----------



## tosca101

mac - jubliee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Maybelline "Born with it"


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm.


----------



## meijen

Badger Cocoa Butter Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm for cracked lips.


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Lipstick Queen in Brat Pack


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauve


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel reflexion extrait de gloss
*
*


----------



## summerdaffodil

YSL Rouge Pur Couture 09


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley 27


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Lipstick Queen in Brat Pack again


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau #209


----------



## deltalady

MAC Up the Amp


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Allykat723

Bite - High Pigment Matte Pencil in Meritage


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Dubonnet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## meijen

M.A.C. Lip Gloss (Ravishing)


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline Vivids "Pink Pop"


----------



## Samia

MAC capricious


----------



## Livia1

Lipstick Queen in Brat Pack


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau #209


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## meijen

M.A.C. Lipgloss (Ravishing)


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## BarbAga

Mac  riri woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sunglow

Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Het Loo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel x Kate Moss #01 (a great red)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## princesspig

Nuxe lip balm and Mac Relentlessly Red.


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## kaye

Polysporin Lip health cream balm
CO Bigelow Mentha Lip Tint in Pink Mint


----------



## Storm Spirit

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Pout


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Mary Kay- Wild About Pink+ MAC Beet liner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4 Mauve Pigmente


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## FATUME

MAC bare again creme sheen lipstick


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

Intelligent Nutrients Lip Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Simple lip balm.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hourglass Extreme Sheen High Shine Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Livia1

Nars Lip Pencil in Dragon Girl


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## FATUME

MAC modesty lipstick


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bare


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior 999


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in New York


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## FATUME

MAC see sheer lipstick


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Niagara by Nars


----------



## meijen

Origins Drink Up Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

Naturaglace Honey Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kimber7

MAC peachstock lipstick


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

NARS Crepuscule lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## FATUME

MAC ultra darling creme sheen lipstick


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## meijen

Badger tinted lip balm


----------



## TiffanyS88

Maybelline "born with it"


----------



## Harpertoo

Bite - rhubarb


----------



## bella601

Mac-Lip gloss lip glass


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## debssx3

Carmex lip balm. My hg!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm &#8211; ultra-violet 09


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Grapefruit)


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128068; Secrets agent beauty gloss.


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## FATUME

Livia1 said:


> MAC Ruby Woo



Lipstick twins today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #2


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## tweety32976

Esos lipbalm..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #5 lip gloss which is really nice


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Retro


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Who's That Chick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 lipstick w/#5 gloss


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Maybelline Baby Lips in Yummy Plummy
NYX Lip Pencil in Sand Pink
Stila Lip Glaze in Quava


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## FATUME

MAC bare again


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## celikichii

Gloss D'Armani 501


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy tubes.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter peach parfait.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & #5 gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Pearl Beige Caresse & Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lipstick Queen Black Tie


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Grapefruit)


----------



## sunglow

Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in Venom


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## tweety32976

Esos lip balm


----------



## fufu

Giorgio Armani Lipstick in 519


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Pygmalion


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; subtle lips


----------



## loubnoub

Cremesheen "Modesty"  MAC


----------



## meijen

Clinique Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## milksway25

Tom ford bruised plum


----------



## itsjustjacki

NYX Matte in Perfect Red


----------



## pond23

Chanel RA in Indecise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Jukebox Black Currant lip salve


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night


----------



## Meeka41

Mac snob


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

By Terry baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Meeka41

Mac lipglass chai


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #402


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Luxielu

Mac ravishing


----------



## sunglow

Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Het Loo


----------



## lovemybabes

I am wearing: MAC Viva Glam IV

I just love the smell of MAC lipsticks. Seriously, I will go to that counter a million times even though I don't need any more lipsticks...just to get a new one to sniff. LOL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## NewLVCollector

Magenta liner and Candy Yum-Yum lipstick both from MAC

I've gotten so many compliments today!


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturising Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Meeka41

Riri nude Mac


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Full Glamour Liquid Lips (Milky Pink)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Dusty Rose Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & #5 gloss


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## alexkaay

Tarte Vitamin Infused lip gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## northernvagirll

GIRLS WITH BROWN HAIR AND BROWN EYES:

Try this perfect lip combo

MAC Stone Liner 

then MAC Creme de Nude Lipstick or Revlon Nude Attitude (Excellent Dupe) 

Blend the lipstick into the liner for the perfect lipstick shade for brown hair and brown eyes


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Dusty Rose Lip Gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## lenna wendy

hello


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Charlotte88

Diorific lipstick rouge..


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Dare to bare


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Full Glamour Liquid Lips (Milky Pink)


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet L'Eclatante.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & #5 lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip gloss.


----------



## pmburk

Jukebox Black Currant lip salve


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Dusty Rose Lip Gloss..


----------



## nguyenp

Tom Ford Spanish Pink!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Grapefruit)


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense lip gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue



Again. In love with this color!


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Full Glamour Liquid Lips (Milky Pink)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## deltalady

YSL #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Grapefruit)


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lipstick Queen Black Tie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## Meeka41

Mac talk that talk with Mac clear lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## meijen

Badger Mocha Cocoa Butter lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & #5 gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## fendifemale

I did an ombre lip with Bobbi Brown's creamy matte Red Carpet and NYX matte Hippie Chick.


----------



## meijen

Origins Liquid Lip Colour (Really Rosy)


----------



## pmburk

Just Bigelow rose lip salve. Had my wisdom teeth out yesterday, so my lips need some extra tlc!


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #206


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gap mango/pear lip balm.


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lipstick Queen Black Tie


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky 536


----------



## FashionistaLola

Now Carmex... later maybe Mac Rebel or red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## deltalady

YSL #54 Prune Couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gap mango/pear lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lipstick queen black tie


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Déterminée


----------



## Sink

Mac Ruby Woo!


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Guerlain intense lip gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## RedPoppies

MAC Sheen Supreme Lipstick in Impressive


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Apricot)


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## HappyLaura001

ysl #13


----------



## MarneeB

regular chapstick


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Glossmier Volupté


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & lip gloss


----------



## rosy82

MAC Faux Satin


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## meijen

Lancôme Fever Gloss (270)


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Glossimer Volupté


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Camellia Rose lip balm


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Pirate


----------



## spookafeller

MAC Tendertone


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Addict Gloss in Diablotine


----------



## Meeka41

NYx clear lipgloss


----------



## pmburk

Jukebox Rose lip salve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gap mango/pear lip balm.


----------



## milksway25

Tom ford Casablanca


----------



## meijen

Lancome Fever Gloss


----------



## Frivole88

La Mer lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## misstrine85

La Roche Posay lipbalm


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani 400


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Ms_Elle

Maybelline Color Elixir in Cavier Coutur


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Gem Noir lipstick


----------



## meijen

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss (Grapefruit)


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Lip Shine in Quiver.


----------



## sanmi

Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown brown!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel rouge coco, no 5 mademoiselle. Its a beautiful pink red.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

YSL #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier Lip Tint in Nude


----------



## fendifemale

_fresh_ Sugar Rose tinted balm


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Lip Gloss (Pop Life)


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## knics33

Mac o


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford Violet Fatale


----------



## meijen

Clinique Chubby Stick Moisturizing Lip Balm (Curvy Candy)


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby.


----------



## Cait

Dior Cherie Bow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Creamsheen Glass - Private Party


----------



## Storm Spirit

Benefit Ultra Plush in Dandelion


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Full Glamour Liquid Lips (Milky Pink)


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sunglow

Armani Lip Maestro shade 501


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## meijen

Lancôme Fever Gloss


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## lifestylekitty

DIOR Lip glow


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Shine, Demure


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## deltalady

YSL Prune Avenue #54


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Missmoomoo

Chanel rouge shine- romance! Such a pretty day in adelaide so it matches my mood


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage with Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Full Glamour Gloss (Soft Coral)


----------



## sanmi

JS lip stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MissChiara

Ysl glossy stain peche cera colla


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## mytwocents

Mac rebel with a little Mac  gloss magnetique (spelling?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Karheart

vitamin schtick lip balm in acai-blueberry-pomegranate


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm.


----------



## Cait

NARS Fantasia lip liner & MAC Pure Zen lipstick.


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst gloss in Bordeaux


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Addict Gloss Orange Pareo


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## MissChiara

Rodin olio di lusso lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## meijen

Badger Mocha Cocoa lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Hot lights lip


----------



## sumita

By Terry Flirty Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Nars Luxembourg


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## meijen

Clinique Chubby Stick Lip Balm (Curvy Candy)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## sowingseason

Nars Velvet Matte lip pencil in Damned, with Body Shop Chocoholic lip butter underneath


----------



## misstrine85

La Roche Posay lipbalm


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Chanel Lip Liner in Carmin
Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle &
Urban Decay Lip Junkie lip gloss (sparkly & nude, don't know the shade name)


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Liquid Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #110


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## valarie1

Now- eos strawberry sorbet
Earlier today - MAC Red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## meijen

Clinique Chubby Stick Lip Balm (Curvy Candy)


----------



## Cheetah7

Tarte Lipsurgence Lipstain in Pouty.


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm &#8211; ultra-violet 09


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chanel Insolence


----------



## mameakua

Mac ruby woo


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Nars Palais Royal


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## latetotheparty

Lipstick Queen- nude sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - star


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## pmburk

Bigelow rose lip salve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Fran0421

Russian red lipglass- Mac


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice baby lipstick.


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs 110 Role Play lipstick with some clear lip gloss in the center.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## shoppaholic

Revlon lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Niagara


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sowingseason

Burberry lip cover in Primose Hill Pink


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Addict 536 Lucky


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chanel Insolence *love this*


----------



## Meeka41

Mac snob lipglass with Mac clear lipgloss


----------



## pursegirl3

Chanel Glossimer in Spark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Guerlain intense Lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-Greek holiday.


----------



## sunglow

Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Palais Royal w/ UD Venom lip liner


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Prufrock613

LMdB One & Only over Origins Matte Stick in Malt


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Brownberry


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## glamrockgal

MAC Prrr  lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Chanel Insolence *love this*



Same, lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## elleestbelle

Rouge Dior in zinnia red


----------



## TaRaUnnie

A base of Yes to Carrots - Pomegranate Lip Butter .... With Eyemazing Cosmeline lip gloss in Milky Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #601 (a lovely matte nude)


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in Smoky #811


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Extreme


----------



## RedPoppies

Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in 008 Peony


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## pursegirl3

Chanel glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer.


----------



## Missmoomoo

Yves Saint Laurent - Rouge Volupte #27 Rose Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## GGspice25

Mac chili matte w/ burt's bees gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Syrup


----------



## Livia1

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Creme de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## MissChiara

Dior crème rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## loves

Bobbi brown nude


----------



## pmburk

Sephora Bronzed Beauty lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sweetie


----------



## Missmoomoo

Chanel rouge shine aventure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MarneeB

^Love the gingerbread man!


Plain ole chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mandarin


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel rose dilemma


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Brick by NYX


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sweetie


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## Lulugrl

Bobby Brown High Shimmer Gloss in Naked Plum


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning & afternoon- Sugar lip treatment lip balm pink petal & NYX butter gloss in Tiramisu.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

NARSs Manhunt


----------



## pinkstars

Revlon Berry Smoothie


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Nars Orgasm


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

YSL Glossy Stain 105


----------



## Livia1

NARSs Manhunt


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## deltalady

YSL Prune Avenue


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip


----------



## Samantha S

Loccitane lip balm since I'm having chapped lips.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Creme de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## millux

Armani 400 Lip Maestro.

Needed a power red for today.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar lip treatment & Kat Von D lipstick in Cathedral


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

nars dolce vita


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pond23

Nars La Paz


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Pinkpianos

Chantecaille Sunrise Lip Chic


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Makeuplove513

NYC lip sliders tinted lip balm in sugar kiss, eos lip balm in sweet mint, and an ice cream lip gloss from claire's.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## kittycentral

Rouge Dior Nude in Illusion


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Niagara


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Frosted Gumdrop


----------



## pmburk

Jukebox Black Currant lip salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip gloss.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Givenchy cashmere


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Tomikai

Chanel rouge allure Extrait de gloss in #72 controversy


----------



## milksway25

TF bruised plum with vampire kiss


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Emoi.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 /gloss


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinee


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NYX Brick


----------



## millux

Guerlain Beatrix


----------



## purseprincess32

sugar lip treatment rose & spice spice baby Too Faced.


----------



## sanmi

soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

ELF Studio conditioning lip balm in Blissful Berry


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Cait

GOSH Velvet Touch Darling & Milani lip liner in Spice.


----------



## Luv22119

NARS New Lover


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars frivolous lip gloss/lip pencil


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Chanel Glossimer


----------



## sanmi

day use mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## Grande Latte

*Yves Saint Laurent
    ROUGE PUR COUTURE MAT Lipstick*

*203 Rouge Rock
*


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nars - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rose Dilemma


----------



## Cornflower Blue

YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain Rebel Nude in Corail Hold Up no.105


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## 2hellwu

My winning lip combo has been Stila color balm in Sonya and Bare Minerals moxie lipgloss in maverick. Moisturizing and stays put


----------



## thatjennigirl

UD Native


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## millux

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Glow & Nars Frivolous lip pencil/gloss.


----------



## millux

Chanel Wild Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

NARSs Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## pond23

Bite Beauty matte lip crayon in violet


----------



## caiwe27

mac ririboy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## uhpharm01

MAC oh baby lip gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte lipsurgence in Glitzy


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## millux

Guerlain Champs Elysées


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi brown lip gloss shimmer


----------



## pmburk

MAC Retro lipstick


----------



## Mitzy

Kate Moss for Rimmel lipstick, can't remember the number, but pink. The reds are gorgeous, too!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nyx Brick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Aromatique in Chamade


----------



## pond23

MAC Riri Boy


----------



## pmburk

Jukebox Black Currant lip salve


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi brown lip gloss shimmer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## sumita

Lipstick Queen Black Tie


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Aromatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

Burberry lip mist-Blueberry


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ysl 105


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rose Dilemma


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

soft creamy orange Lip Colour


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rose Comete lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sanmi

mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## Adais

Chanel Rouge Allure in #136 Melodieuse


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo 422


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL sensual silk


----------



## purseprincess32

Kat Von D lipstick in Cathedral


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mac "Heroine" lipstick with "St. Germaine" lipglass on top


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

8 Hour cream


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LoriQ

NYC lip gloss in Petal


----------



## millux

Korres Natural Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Petal gloss


----------



## pmburk

Elf Blissful Berry lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Soft rose and Clinique Chubby stick in 13 mighty mimosa


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## fendifemale

*Violette Coquette-Rouge in Love (Lancome)*


----------



## pond23

Skinn Cosmetics plasma fusion lipstick in Nude (was a GWP)


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon ColorStay Ultimate Suede - 005 Muse


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## missjenny2679

Stila Beso


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

Nivea raspberry rose lip butter


----------



## Lovelee8

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick in Pink Goddess


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## BarbAga

Mac   talk that talk


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

EOS strawberry lip balm and MAC Cosmo


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Lovelee8

Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Sunbaked


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Fig Jam


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Gabri_5

Clinique Chuby Stick it's this gorgeous plum!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Lip Butters- Peach Parfait & Nars Frivolous gloss


----------



## Samantha S

Rouge coco, magnolia from chanel.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Bonne Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC vino and dark deed


----------



## sanmi

Simple lip balm.


----------



## ashleyroe

got shiseido lipstick in tender rose as a christmas present.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## frick&frack

clarins joli rouge &#8211; cedar red 700


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## prplhrt21

Mac lust for life gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## jhkim

Neutrogena lip moisturizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse again ... my current fave red


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi brown lip gloss shimmer


----------



## missjenny2679

Nars Heatwave


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel rouge coco, cashmere.


----------



## Livia1

NARSs Niagara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Fig Jam


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Petal gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict-Glow & Nars Frivolous


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

NARS Catfight


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Luminous satin lip lacquer. Santal colour.


----------



## Anna1

Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ysl 105


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rose Dilemma glossimer


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX lip butter Tiramisu


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve om kiss me balm


----------



## MissAdrianne

Dior extreme 987


----------



## sanmi

soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Bonne Aventure


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Fashion Week


----------



## bella601

Mac - candy yum yum


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Luminous satin lip lacquer. Santal


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Kat Von D lipstick Cathedral with Benefit sugarbomb gloss in the center of my lips.
Today Revlon lip butter in peach parfait with Laura Mercier lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## vintagehearts

Mac Ample Pink lipglass, it's my lip staple.


----------



## kittycentral

Chanel Rouge Allure in Pirate


----------



## pmburk

Nivea lip butter in Raspberry Rose


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rose dilemma


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bella601

Heroine - mac


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Ghettoe

Viva Glam VI


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi brown lip gloss shimmer


----------



## noel304

Mac morning rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca + gloss


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

ELF lip stain in Pink Umbrella


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict lipstick Tokyo 422 & Sugar balm underneath


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac - st germaine


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nyx Brick


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Deppaholic

Josie Maran Lip Balm/Petal Pink


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Addict in Fashion Week


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL  lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Instant Light lip perfector color 1


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## pquiles

Lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Fresh sugar lip balm


----------



## marceylove

Morning: Guerlain automatique in 160
Afternoon & evening: Laura Mercier rouge nouveau weightless lip colour In cozy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ysl Corail Aquatique


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Bonne Aventure


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Fresh Sugar Sugar Honey Lip Balm with NYX Natural Lip liner, YSL Rouge Volupte Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick #3 and topped with Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro #202 for a natural nude lip.  It's a pinkish brown nude color.


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar balm & Too Faced Spice Spice Baby Lipstick


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Bought today and am wearing Marc Jacobs, Seduce Me. Love it!


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Hot light lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor lip therapy for my dry lips.


----------



## phiphi

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment


----------



## deltalady

Dior Cygne Noir gloss over Mac Viva Glam V


----------



## pmburk

Nivea lip butter in Raspberry Rose Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bella601

Sugar lip balm


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Bonne Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Ravishing


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- YSL Candy balm-Mouthwatering Berry and today Dior Addict lipstick Tokyo 422


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shanghai Spice by Mac


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Jasmine K.

Express lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Deppaholic

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Ravishing


----------



## Sugarstained

MAC Cremesheen in Pink Pearl Pop


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Crystal Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## HiromiT

Ilia "Arabian Nights"


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain intense colour & shine rosy bang lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mandarin


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## misstrine85

Earlier: Dior addict Extreme Bonne Aventure. Now Aquaphor.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm &#8211; ultra-violet 09


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown party rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## burberrygirl59

MAC Matte Mehr A73


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sss504

Lancome 'Gloss in Love', much more softening and kissable than Juicy Tubes, although it doesn't last as long...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Luminous satin lip lacquer. Santal colour.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## fendifemale

Sleek matte lipstick-Mystic


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte Lipsurgence Glitzy & Laura Mercier lip gloss bare pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## princesspig

Laura Mercier creme smooth lip colour in Pink Pout.


----------



## dewybaby

MAC Morning Rose (cremesheen)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ysl Stain lip gloss in 105


----------



## RedPoppies

Mary Kay lipstick in Mystic Plum. Perfect color for this gloomy overcast day! I only wish it were more dry of a formula. It's so slippery/glossy and such a dark shade it is easy to mess up when applying it.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nivea raspberry rose lip butter & Marc Jacobs lipstick-Roleplay


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## hagluvbag

Rimmel lip liner in Exaggerate and Paul & Joe nude lipstick


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Gigolo, worn as a stain.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## angelalam5

Givenchy Pretty Rose 08


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Luminous satin lip lacquer. Santal colour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Prune Ave


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

babylips from maybelline.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

sanmi said:


> babylips from maybelline.



Me too ^ ^ Which kind do you have ? Mine is Pink Lolita


----------



## sanmi

TaRaUnnie said:


> Me too ^ ^ Which kind do you have ? Mine is Pink Lolita



Tried the soothing cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Gigolo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior 999


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte lipsurgence Glitzy & Laura Mercier Bare Pink


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome Wannabe


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Mac Ruby Woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chapstick.


----------



## kingsland

Shu uemura sienna lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier today Jordana lip liner Tawny filled in my lips and Laura Mercier lipgloss in Bare Pink. 
Tonight watching tv Dior Creme De Rose lip balm/lip treatment.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## sanmi

babylips from maybelline.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Adais

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## princesspig

Mac lipliners in Chestnut and Cherry with a bit of Mac Frankly Scarlet (which is a blush) on top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Deppaholic

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Satisfaction ( friend brought it back from Paris)....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose balm, Tarte lipsurgence in Glitzy & Laura Mercier Bare Pink lipgloss.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Fig Jam


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Satisfaction


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## millux

UD Rush


----------



## Yorkiedoodle

Mac fleshpot &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Deppaholic

Chanel Rouge Allure L&#8217;Éclatante


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Chanel high sheer concentrate gloss.


----------



## Lita Sixx

MAC myth lipstick


----------



## Adais

MAC Studded Kiss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose


----------



## Meeka41

Mac clear lipgloss


----------



## sanmi

Etude crystal shine lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Tokyo 422 lipstick & Laura Mercier lipgloss Bare Pink


----------



## pond23

Edward Bess Pure Impulse


----------



## bella601

Sugar lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Nude l/l, MAC Viva Glam II l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Frivolous lipgloss stick


----------



## sunglow

YSL Rouge Volupte shade 3


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bella601

Sugar lip treatment


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Madame Batifole with a bit of Mac Cherry lipliner on top (all over the lips) to warm it up a bit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess secret desire & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II & Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## angelalam5

Buxom Big & Healthy stick in Milan


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX Tiramisu buttergloss


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## MoonLotus

Angel - MAC 

This lipstick is the perfect pink color for fair to medium skin,


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Satisfaction


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Liz Lisa lip


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel rouge allure ambigue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca + gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Jordana lip pencil in Tawny & Nars Frivolous lip gloss/stick.  
Today-Dior-lipGlow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pmburk

Nivea Raspberry Rose lip butter


----------



## angelalam5

Baby Lips - Pink Punch


----------



## pond23

Chanel L'Adoree


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in 171 Attrape-Coeur


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi brown lip gloss shimmer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Kat Von D -Cathedral lipstick & Buxom lip polish/gloss in Dolly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## solaia

Mac Lipglass in Lust


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle


----------



## Cerasela

Le Rouge Givenchy 206 Rose d'Exception - amazing better than your lips colour!


----------



## goyardlove

Vaseline//MAC Lustre lipstick in Sweetie


----------



## pink sapphire

Mac Heroine .


----------



## purseprincess32

Kat Von D lipstick in Cathedral & Buxom lip polish in Dolly.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown heather pink l/s w/ chanel wild rose l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Riri Woo


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Cerasela

BORN LIPPY POT LIP BALM - strawberry  flavour from The Body Shop! I love TBS balms - amazing, inexpensive and they smell so good!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy in Rebellious Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Mac in taupe


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar lip treatment lip balm, Marc Jacobs lipstick in RolePlay 110 & Buxom lip polish in Dolly.


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## tatu_002

mac liner in devrish with buxom lipgloss in katie. I pretty much wear buxom lipgloss everyday.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain rouge automatique in 171 Attrape-c&#339;ur


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown rich lip color in heather pink w/bellini high shimmer lip gloss


----------



## missjenny2679

Nars Roman Holiday lipstick


----------



## prplhrt21

changed over to bobbi brown rich color lip gloss in pink cocoa


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist #1 (nude shade)


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## goyardlove

Sweetie by mac and max factor dual lip colour


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bobbi Brown Kir Sugar lip gloss.


----------



## phiphi

tom ford sweet spot


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/bois de rose gloss


----------



## Lita Sixx

MAC oyster girl lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Etude crystal shine lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## deltalady

Le Metier de Beaute Grenadine


----------



## princesspig

Collistar lip gloss pencil natural effect in 3


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel rouge coco shine in Deauville


----------



## gottaluvmybags

prplhrt21 said:


> Chanel rouge coco shine in Deauville




My absolute fave!!!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## deltalady

Le Metier de Beaute Grenadine


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## beathatface

strawberry eos under nars orgasm gloss... i always wear matte lippies but with the weather im trying to condition them better!


----------



## shoegal27

Today Mac in Hug Me. Right now Nivea kiss of olive oil and lemon. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Burt's Bees- lip shimmer in peony


----------



## sanmi

Missha Beautiful Tint pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Le Metier de Beaute Grenadine


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

CHANEL glossimer in constellation *My favorite!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sonyaveronica

BB Creamy lip color in Honeysuckle - and I'm NC42 or so, so this is definitely nude, but not TOO nude.  My friend who is a manager for BB said that I should embrace my natural lip tone, also - as I was using foundation to "pale" my lips a bit.
This look is awesome - I love the creamy lip color formula!


----------



## bella601

Sugar lip balm treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals big & healthy lip pencil in Sydney


----------



## MarneeB

original chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel Avant Garde


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Dior Tokyo 422 lipstick & Nars Turkish Delight gloss.
Today- NYX buttergloss in Eclair


----------



## Bitten

By Terry Rose Balm as my primer
Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

&#128068; Missha Beautiful Tint pink


----------



## bella601

Sugar Lip balm treatment


----------



## shielaswanson7

I am currently wearing Avon lipstick in shade Sangria and a lip plumper from Envyderm in shade Coco.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel rouge allure in ambigue


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chanel glossimer in bonbon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Plaza


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

CHANEL in warm beige


----------



## purseprincess32

To go to brunch this morning Marc Jacobs Role Play 110 and Nars Turkish Delight.
Now back home relaxing Sugar lip treatment and Nars Frivolous lip gloss/stick form.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- rose gitane.


----------



## *schmoo*

Bite lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Chineka

Revlon Lip Gloss-Strawberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Burberry lip cover in No. 04 Rosewood


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

YSL glossy stain No 9 Rouge Laque


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + bois de rose gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Josie Maran Berry Bliss cheek Gelee as a stain for my lips and Nars Turkish Delight gloss on top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Tata Harper Be Adored tinted lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior Vintage


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

No lips gloss today, just Vaseline


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just got UD lipgloss in Beso from the Naked collection - LOVE!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Plaza.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Siley L3


----------



## prplhrt21

dior incognito


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss balm


----------



## pmburk

Besame lipstick in Chocolate Kiss


----------



## goyardlove

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine no. 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l
To Catch A Sailor l/s
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## airbrushed

MAC lipstick in Mocha


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick
Today- Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley gloss


----------



## pond23

MAC Lovelorn l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Laneige SNOW CRYSTAL INTENSE LIPGLOSS


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## wtmontana

Today I wore Napoleon Perdis lip pencil in a hot pink colour with the NYX soft matte lip cream over top. It was long lasting and super soft, however not an all day lip as it did dry later on.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## Nibella

Marie Natie Lip Gloss in Love Struck


----------



## Hirisa

YSL Taupe Raphael


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## jgally

Bite beauty lipstick in Retsina


----------



## numberonemom

I used chanel lipgloss today. It's perfect, lasts long and it's not sticky at all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mac - viva glam nicki


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## pmburk

Elf jumbo lip gloss stick in Sangria Starters


----------



## Deppaholic

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #42.  Just a tad too dark pink.  Any suggestions for a lighter in this matt?  Thx


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Neutrogena moisture shine lip gloss - pure cider.
Today- Sugar lip treatment balm (clear) & Tarte lipsurgence Glitzy.


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Lipstain Lipstick in Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust


----------



## prplhrt21

Le Metier De Beaute lip creme in framboise creme


----------



## OinkMoo

Givenchy #103 Brun Createur.


----------



## pursegirl3

Chanel glossimer in spark


----------



## bella601

Mac - Candy Yum Yum


----------



## vecnb

Chanel rouge allure seduisante i'm really happy with it


----------



## angelalam5

Buxom Lips Milan


----------



## hlia

Bobbi Brown - Italian Rose


----------



## Ginanimal

Korres Cherry Oil lip gloss in #33 Naturel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu w/gloss


----------



## hlia

Shu uemura lip pencil. Dont know the name of the color but its a peony color


----------



## prplhrt21

Le Metier De Beaute lip creme in framboise creme


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Haute Altitude


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac-Peach Lustre lipgloss


----------



## sanmi

Laneige SNOW CRYSTAL INTENSE


----------



## GGspice25

Burt's bees cherry


----------



## bella601

Ysl - rouge volupte'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 &  TF rose crush lip gloss


----------



## hlia

Rosebud salve


----------



## ninjanna

VDL Cruz (#502)


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict in Collection


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar lip treatment balm Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Coco Deauville


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## phiphi

marc jacobs lovemarc lip gel in "role play"


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey, with By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sanmi

Hot lights gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars Frivolous 
Today- L'Oreal L'extraodinaire lipgloss Nude ballet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Yukerban

Ysl couture 109


----------



## Chrismis

Milani Teddy Bare with NYX Miami Babe gloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## calliec

Nars - Damages


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## RedPoppies

Today I am wearing Revlon's Just Bitten Lip Stain in Honey with Tanya Burr's lip gloss in Picnic in the Park.


----------



## Meeka41

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips- Michelle


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Diva Lipstick


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD gloss in Naked.  LOVE!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Younna

Maybelline Baby Lips in Cherry Me 
Makes me feel like a teenager again.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Haute Altitude


----------



## purseprincess32

Nyx-Tiramisu lip butters/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## hlia

Nars Dolce Vita  lovely!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & TF rose crush gloss


----------



## BarbAga

Mac riri woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Meeka41

Mac-haux


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline lip gloss in "Glisten Up Pink." I love this lip gloss!


----------



## Amazona

I just repurchased - once again - my all-time favorite, MAC Hot Tahiti. I've been wearing it nonstop for a month now and not stopping here! It's just such a perfect color and very conditioning, keeps my lips really soft.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Glow


----------



## sill33gurl

Sheer application of Black honey from Clinique with Victoria's Secret pink lipgloss. Kiehl's lip balm beneath.


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## lasvegasann

Eos


----------



## rutabaga

NARS sex machine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chapstick Cake Batter flavor. Love it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Revlon lipbutter Pink Truffle
Today -Alba Hawaiian lip balm- Coconut cream & Bare Minerals -Lipgloss in Show off


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## hlia

Bobbi Brown - Italian Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## roses5682

Bobbi Brown Valencia Orange


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauve


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sanmi

NYX Lip Gloss With Mega Shine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## kiss_p

Mac - lipliner in Portside, lipstick in Big Bow


----------



## Louboulove

Vaseline Lip Therapy Balm  I feel like a gramma but this stuff is amazing and Ive been sick so my mouth is all dry


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Nubile


----------



## NewLVCollector

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Etude crystal shine lip


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC Sheen Supreme - Supreme style


----------



## Karheart

EOS balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## deltalady

Clinique Delovely


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## LVk8

Benefit Frisky Business


----------



## Anna1

Ysl volupte sheer candy in 13


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## aliceplayground

Lucas' papaw ointment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## cait0321

EOS strawberry lip balm!


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior Incognito


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## angelalam5

Givenchy Pretty Rose 08


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Anna1

Dior lip maximizer


----------



## sutefani

Shiseido shimmering rouge PK311


----------



## sanmi

Rouge in Love Rosy Rouge by Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL candy balm Mouthwatering Berry
Today-Bare Minerals Moxie lip gloss-Showoff


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## killua_estee

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 63 Rebelle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

NYX Lip Gloss With Mega Shine


----------



## Kalina123

Estee Lauder "Elizabeth Pink"


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## prplhrt21

le metier de beaute lip creme in Fraise creme


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Red Square


----------



## pink sapphire

Mac Yum YUm Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-NYX buttergloss Eclair


----------



## bella601

Sugar - lip treatment balm


----------



## Anna1

Maybelline baby lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier baby lips


----------



## luxealabaster

Eos strawberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Bare Minerals Moxie lip gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## sanmi

Rouge in Love Rosy Rouge by Lancome


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown heather pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Luminous satin lip lacquer. Santal colour.


----------



## Lovelee8

Clinique chubby stick in Mega Melon with Revlon gloss in Bellini on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals-Moxie lip gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## kayxcake

MAC Hello Kitty Pink Fish tinted lip conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## bella601

Mac - Morange


----------



## Melora24

Lancôme, absolu nu, in "24h à Paris" palette


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX-Butter lipgloss in Tiramisu


----------



## sanmi

Rouge in Love Rosy Rouge by Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## huis245

Chanel coco shine in boy


----------



## hlia

Bobbi Brown - Italian Rose. One of my favorites because it gives a natural but tinted look.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Tokyo 422 lipstick & Moxie lipgloss-Show Off


----------



## MissDarkEyes

I just bought this lip cream by NYX in Copenhagen.  The best way to describe it is a matte lipgloss.  It's matte yet doesn't dry and creamy but not messy.  I never wore anything like it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

La mer lip balm..love this stuff been using for past 3 yrs


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dior rose baiser 361


----------



## Karheart

Peppermint Chapstick


----------



## pink sapphire

Mac Lickable.


----------



## rutabaga

Burts Bees tinted lip balm in Rose


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin Lip Balm lipstick in Pretty


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Deauville


----------



## sanmi

Rouge in Love Rosy Rouge by Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## hlia

Urban Decay - Venom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Mac cosmo


----------



## megustapurses

Chanel- Glossimer in 63


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals-Moxie Showoff


----------



## sanmi

Burberry makeup lip glow.


----------



## pond23

MAC - Prep 'n Prime Lip
Ilia Beauty - Dress You Up lip crayon


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning /afternoon- Revlon peach parfait lip butter & Nars turkish delight gloss.
Tonight when I go to the movies to see Divergent - YSL Candy Balm- Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## Bitten

Clarins Natural Lip Perfector in 01


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday NYX-Lipbutter gloss-Tiramisu
Today-Dior Tokyo 422 lipstick & Moxie gloss in Showoff


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel avant-garde w/sweet beige glossimer


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Napoli l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC On hold


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC amorous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Laneige SNOW CRYSTAL INTENSE


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Superstar88

Instigator by MAC


----------



## Sclzms

Dolce vita (nars)


----------



## PhotoFinish

Bite Agave Lip Mask


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dior Rose Baiser


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Mufe n9


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## GGspice25

Mac matte chili


----------



## cait0321

Revlon super lustrous Coralberry. LOVE it.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Damned


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## oddballxuan

Chanel Allure Velvet L'Exubérante


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick & Moxie Show Off lipgloss
Today-Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## auboo

Revlon lip butter in sweet tart &#128068;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chanel Rouge Coco Tafetas Rose 16


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Villa Lante


----------



## pursegirl3

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Tom Ford Blush Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## MandyLDee

Tarte Amazonian Butter Lipstick in Watermelon.


----------



## bella601

Mac - Heroine


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Narss Niagara


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## LoVeinLA

Elizabeth Arden mulberry


----------



## Bitten

Clarins Éclat Minute no. 3


----------



## ilaila

YSL tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Roleplay 110 lipstick


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## sumita

Bite lip pencil in grape


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tom Ford lip gloss in Love Bruise.


----------



## bella601

NYX - Meringue


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline Pink Pop lipstick w/ Bareminerals Smooth Talker lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink & gloss


----------



## Meeka41

Eos- honeysuckle


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## prplhrt21

Dior vintage


----------



## JLO1

Tom Ford Spanish Pink 01


----------



## goyardlove

NARS Heatwave


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Lip Gloss


----------



## pond23

Bite Beauty matte lip crayon in Grape


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in Deauville


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve fawn


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, Clinique Mega Melon Chubby Stick


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Lipstain in Cherry


----------



## sanmi

NYX Lip Gloss With Mega Shine


----------



## Lovelee8

Rimmel Stay Glossy in Immortal Charm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars Frivolous lip pencil /gloss
Today-Dior Tokyo 422 lipstick & Moxie Bare minerals in Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tom Ford lip gloss in Love Bruise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sdn128

MAC Viva Glam 1


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Anna1

Ysl rouge volupte shine #16


----------



## Bitten

Chapstick and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain  lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky colour gloss


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo lipstain lipstick in Cherry


----------



## bella601

Dior - pink caprice


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars Senorita


----------



## Bitten

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Anna1

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## purseprincess32

4/11 yesterday Revlon peach parfait & Moxie gloss in Showoff


----------



## Grande Latte

YSL Golden Gloss in 51. SO MUCH fun!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict-Pink Cherie & Moxie lipgloss in showoff


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Etude crystal shine lip


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Coco in Deauville


----------



## Tomikai

Dior addict fluid stick in 575 wonderland


----------



## deltalady

Make-up Forever N9


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley l3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC High Tea


----------



## sanmi

NYX Lip Gloss With Mega Shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost  Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## joomyleloo

Dior Lip Glow in coral


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick & Moxie gloss in Showoff
Today-L'Oreal extraordinaire liquid lipstick in Nude Ballet


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Bitten

By Terry Baume de Rose and Vincent Longo Lipstain Lipstick in Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu & dior gloss


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Matte Cream (Milan) + Baremineral Moxie Gloss (Showstopper)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Lipstain Lipstick in  Cherry - I'm going to have to replenish soon but I can't buy it in Australia  

I will definitely be stocking up when I'm in the US later this year


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## nikky84

Revlon berry haute


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel...
#11 Lipliner & Rivoli Lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Glow Addict balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Senorita


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Stripdown l/l, Coconutty l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## ssocialitex

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Fuchsia in Excess


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain in Chamade


----------



## GGspice25

burt's bees raisin


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict-Pink Cherie & Moxie Bareminerals gloss in Showoff


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Dior in Montmartre


----------



## joomyleloo

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick & Laura Mercier gloss in the center


----------



## pond23

Chanel Boy lipstick and Ilia Beauty Dress You Up lip crayon


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chapstick and Chanel nude lip liner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Simple Lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor lip moisturizer and Jose Maran Berry Bliss cheek gelee


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Rouge in Love Rosy Rouge by Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

By tery baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick


----------



## sanmi

*Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick in Beige Chiffon*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX-Buttergloss in Tiramisu


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## fendifemale

Milani Flirty Fuschia


----------



## Jasmine K.

Aquafina lip gloss.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Anna1

Buxom lip polish in Sophie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## effietrinket

I am wearing lip balm with an SPF15, that's what I wear whenever I am not wearing lip gloss or lipstick. For lipstick, I like the sheer colours from Nars.


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo gloss.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Showy Matte Balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chanel Enigmatique 135


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Bourjouis Velvet Liquid in 02 Framboise


----------



## rutabaga

Tom Ford Flamingo


----------



## Lylalila

Not sure if I am asking at the right forum. But I absolutely love Miranda Kerr's lip colour, I would love to be able to wear that red but still natural colour during the day and don't feel like a clown or trying too hard.


----------



## fendifemale

Before lunch: Bareminerals Moxie Smooth Talker
After lunch: Milani Fiesty Fuschia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel high sheer concentrate gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip coutre #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars -Lip Pencil/gloss Frivolous


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Stripdown l/l
High Strung l/s
Dreamy l/g


----------



## Ulla24

Lipstick queen


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Red Square


----------



## fendifemale

Lancome Rouge in Love- Violette Coquette


----------



## sanmi

*Strawberry Lip Balm 
*
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX-Tiramisu


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Bobbi Brown L'wren Scott Wine. 


Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC Milan Mode


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Meeka41

Eos-strawberry


----------



## FashionNewby14

EOS Mint


Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## CCcrush

Chanel rouge allure #88 evanescente


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena jumbo lip pencil soft raspberry & Buxom gloss in Dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Secret Agent Beauty Full Agent Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC Lovelorn


----------



## LoveMiaT

Smash box nylon nude


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Combo of MAC Toying Around X MAC Live it Up


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## rutabaga

L'oreal liquid lipstick in Orange Tempo 300... LOVE this.


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop  iced cranberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Laneige SNOW CRYSTAL INTENSE


----------



## kiss_p

Tom Ford Ravenous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX-Tiramisu


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Roleplay 110 & Moxie gloss in Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC Speak Louder (appropriate for today as I have a presentation in front of 25 people at work)


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## fendifemale

Badger lip balm- Lavender and Orange


----------



## amajoh

Chanel Rouge Coco Balme


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

bY TERRY BAUME DE ROSE


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC dazzleglass in Baby Sparks.


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Afterwork-YSL Candy balm Mouth Watering Berry


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## purseprincess32

I had a charity run this morning lip balm & Moxie gloss in Show Off.
Later today Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick & Laura Mercier gloss peachy color


----------



## saintgermain

mac russian red


----------



## ninjanna

VDL's Johnny lipstick.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC "HoneyLove"


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

DIOR vintage


----------



## bleci

MAC Brave


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Cherish


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace  lilac


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline Color Studio Crayon Kohl in Coralista as an allover liner, with Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Tease over the top.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - forbidden pink , she's my go to lipstick now


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Phyto-Lip Twist


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced-Spice Spice Baby
Yesterday-Marc Jacobs Roleplay 110 & Bareminerals Moxie gloss- Showoff


----------



## rutabaga

Caudalie lip treatment + Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Narss Niagara


----------



## makeupandu

Mac!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC mineralize rich lipstick in elegant accent


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick & Moxie Gloss Show Off in the center.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## sanmi

Laneige SNOW CRYSTAL INTENSE


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C Lip Liner
Clinique Chubby Stick Mega Melon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## LVoeletters

Clinque chubby stick in curviest caramel, hourglass fresco and Nars lip pencil dolce vita have been in my regular rotation as of late


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Violet Addict


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## yanicalam

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## wifeyb

Burt's bees with sephora red lip stain ontop. the best matte red lipstick


----------



## FashionNewby14

EOS Mint!!


Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Wonderland


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## swally

Chanel Boheme.  so hydrating!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Wonderland


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL lip pencil & mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter-Juicy Papaya


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## millux

YSL RPC Rosy Coral. LOVE IT


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## Anna1

Stila lipstick in Beso


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Happy Mother's Day.  For my mom who doesn't liked red or dark pink lipsticks on me... I am wearing a special color that I will only wear in the nude category. Bobbi brown Sandwash Pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## purseprincess32

EOS- Raspberry + Pomagrante lip balm & Nars Frivolous lipgloss/pencil


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Anna1

Ysl volupte shine in #13


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Rouge Allure Melodieuse


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL lip pencil filled in w/sisley bois de rose lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

LoVeinLA said:


> Happy Mother's Day.  For my mom who doesn't liked red or dark pink lipsticks on me... I am wearing a special color that I will only wear in the nude category. Bobbi brown Sandwash Pink.
> View attachment 2612325
> View attachment 2612326


Nice!

LORAC-Sugar Plum


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505, with Dior lip polish on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Montego Bay matte lipstick with Chihuahua lg on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Show Off


----------



## GGspice25

Used my 1st Nars lipstick, luvv it.


----------



## Anna1

Ysl shine in 13


----------



## pond23

Ilia Beauty Ink Pot lipstick sheered out


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lipcouture #3


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Fluid in Wonderland


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose, with Dior lip polish on top


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick & Moxie gloss in Show off in the center of my lips.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs- 110 Roleplay lipstick & center of lips Moxie Gloss in Show Off


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

&#128132;Hot light lip gloss


----------



## Maice

Guerlain -  Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie, with Dior lip polish on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sweetpea83 said:


> Strawberry Chap Stick.



Love it...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Maice

Guerlain -  Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie, with Dior lip polish on top again today


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sanmi

Soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Senorita


----------



## Anna1

Marc jacobs - Shout


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Honey Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Wonderland


----------



## Shopmore

Livia1 said:


> Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Wonderland


Same here!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Rouge Dior in Rouge blossom 644


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505, with Dior lip polish on top


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens lip pencil filled in w/YSL lip couture #3 for a nude looking mouth


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Pillow8

Chanel rouge allure velvet #36


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Lipstick Queen Chinatown in Chase.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## noon

Nuxe lip balm


----------



## Minion89

Chanel rouge allure passion&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swan


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Sparkplug


----------



## Livia1

Dior Fluid Stick in Wonderland


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Bratty1919

Chapstick Original


----------



## Maice

Bratty1919 said:


> Chapstick Original




Haha! Nice!


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose, with Dior lip polish on top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Anna1

Nars dolce vita


----------



## ilovethembags

Mac - Pink Fushion Omg


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Maice

Mac Lipglass in Girl About Town


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Precieuse


----------



## goyardlove

Elemis lip balm


----------



## Maice

Changing to YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose for tonight


----------



## kisskissbagbag

EOS blueberry something hehe


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry gloss #3


----------



## fendifemale

NARS Schiap+ Sleek Mystic


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## merc_g

YSL Rouge Volupté #13


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## rutabaga

YSL Kiss & Blush in Rose Frivole


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Anna1

Stila lipstick in Beso


----------



## sassyni

Flat out fabolous(?) From the retro mac collection


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing & Revlon Rose Gold


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Burberry makeup lip glow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## GGspice25

Carmex soothing lipbalm


----------



## Anna1

Benefit benetint


----------



## Grande Latte

Always YSL or Chanel. I love their matte lipsticks. Usually I mix the colors too.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Mee27

Ysl


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Deppaholic

Lorac - Vixen


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Lip Butter- Fireball


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pond23

Ilia Beauty lip crayon in mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars Frivolous lip pencil


----------



## kisskissbagbag

Yesterday

Mac Yung rapunxel 
Inglot


----------



## Laurensiavh

I am now loving my gorgeous lipstick from lance rouge!!!! Love!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie again today


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick & Moxie gloss Show off on the center of the lips.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Cherish


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## rutabaga

Nars Montego Bay


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## pmburk

Smith's Rosebud salve


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline Vivid-Electric Orange + NYX Fireball


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Deppaholic

Guerlain 103 Rouge Automatic


----------



## purseprincess32

Bare Minerals Moxie gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Anna1

Vaseline lips &#128068;


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## rutabaga

TF$ Casablanca


----------



## fendifemale

NARS Schiap


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL's Sensual Silk with a bit of MAC's Clearwater gloss on top.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Lipstick Queen Chinatown Glossy Pencil in Chase.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars- Senorita


----------



## MomLuvsBags

YSL lip stain #7


----------



## surfchick

Hour Glass-empress


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL lip liner w/mauve swann


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict-Pink Cherie lipstick w/Moxie gloss in Showoff in the center of the lips.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## asiatica

Chanel- Sari d'eau


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley l3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Dior Fluid Stick in Wonderland


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Candy balm-Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Anna1

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hotshot said:


> by terry baume de rose



How do you like this? I have been thinking of purchasing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3 w/SL lip pencil


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

hourglass lip serum


----------



## GGspice25

Nars funny face


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-110 Roleplay & Bareminerals gloss Show Off


----------



## Maice

MAC Lipglass in Girl About Town


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## joey90

Revlon Matt Balm!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

[FONT=&quot]Chantecaille lucky gloss[/FONT]


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Moisture Renew- In Love With Ginger


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Ysl rouge volupte shine no 17


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-110 Roleplay & Moxie gloss in ShowOff


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Kinda Sexy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LoVeinLA

MAC Hot gossip


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier Lip Tint in Bronze


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## fendifemale

Milani liquid color- Violet Addict


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## cyanidestyling

EOS Medicated Tangerine balm, my favoriteeee!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mac - russian red


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor on the lips and Neutrogena Jumbo Stick in Juicy Papaya


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Lexusss

Maybelline Baby Lips!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Chanel - Rouge Coco Baume
Chanel - #88 Pink Pivoine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Kinda Sexy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chap Stick


----------



## drfascian

Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Luster in Sweet


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - forbidden pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Buxom Dolly lipgloss
Today- Dior Addict Pink Cherie & Bareminerals Moxie gloss - Show Off


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## rutabaga

TF$ Indian Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## CathMc

Chanel gloss 148 Petite Peche. I'm not usually a lipgloss fan but this is so beautiful and natural looking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess  dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## deltalady

Milani Rose Hip


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## aprild407

MAC Flat Out Fabulous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## BarbAga

Skinn,  lip 6x


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bare Minerals Amazing...it really is amazing.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay & Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Showoff


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Russian Red - Mac


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline. Just got it..love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer


----------



## *schmoo*

Fresh lip sugar


----------



## AnnZ

Vaseline Rosy Lips.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## Maice

Mac Lipglass in Girl About Town


----------



## EllaViolette

Chanel Rouge coco shine in Parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown italian rose


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS Cruella. Yay!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Please me - mac


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Blankety


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V & Dior Cygne Noir


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## EllaViolette

Chanel Rouge coco shine in Candeur


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict lipstick Tokyo 422
Today-Marc Jacobs 110 Role Play & Bareminerals Moxie gloss-ShowOff


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Meeka41

Ysl-#9 nude in private


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## micah90

Mac - heroine


----------



## Maice

Switched to YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose for tonight


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## EllaViolette

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Instinct


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Russian red - Mac


----------



## ellah012

Nars velvet matte lip pencil in Bettina and Buxom full-on lip polish in Dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## EllaViolette

Revlon lip butter in Cupcake


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## Anna1

Fresh sugar lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## princesspig

Mac Cherry lip liner (used all over the lips).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

NYC Kiss Gloss (a coral color. the name rubbed off.)


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## LoVeinLA

MLBB... Mac syrup


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars lip pencil /gloss Frivolous
Today-NYX Butter gloss-Tiramisu


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Elise.J

Illamasqua lipstick, in Melt and Sangers or it will be as soon as I finish my make up&#128523;


----------



## porsche09

Mac ( candy yum yum )


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## rissanars89

Mac Heroine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Chanelpolish

Chanel Rouge Allure in #116 Envoûtante


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess lip lined then filled in with YSL #3 lip couture


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor lip balm & NYX buttergloss Tiramisu


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel Show Off lip lacquer in Solstice.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## GGspice25

Burt's bees raisin


----------



## Anna1

Vaseline lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Luens mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Candy balm Mouth Watering Berry


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## bombed

Dior lipstick - Trench


----------



## ezabuk

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet (luminous matte lip colour) in L'Adoree - touch to pop up style lipstick

http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipsticks-ROUGE-ALLURE-VELVET-123646?sku=177037


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge Automatique Lipstick in Attrape-Coeur (171)


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Desiree (327)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## steenface

My lips are super dry today so just some Bliss Fabulips!


----------



## Heathersauer

Glo minerals!  Blushing!!!


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Nivea A Kiss Of Smoothness Hydrating Lip Care w/ SPF 10


----------



## Maice

Switching to Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie for tonight


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## vfsweet

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in "Sensual Silk"


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict lipstick Pink Cherie & Moxie Gloss in Show Off


----------



## sanmi

CLINIQUE Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss  Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## peachclementine

ysl rouge volupte 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess lip liner w/gloss


----------



## Meeka41

Cherry Chapstick


----------



## princesspig

Pixi Tinted Brilliance Balm in the colour Unique Pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bite Honeyberry


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## ezabuk

Michael Kors Lip Lacquer in Sexy Bombshell (Pink shade)


http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michael+Kors+Lip+Lacquer/190237004,default,pd.html


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX Buttergloss-Tiramisu


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## shoegal27

Rimmel Airy Fairy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown Caramel


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor lip balm


----------



## Creativelyswank

^ ditto


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict-Pink Cherie lipstick


----------



## shoegal27

Mac Hug Me and Kardashian beauty raw honey lip gloss 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess lip liner w/Tom Ford gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX-buttergloss Tiramisu


----------



## my peko

Sonia Rykiel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena jumbo moisture stick-Fresh Papaya


----------



## princesspig

Mac Absolute Power with Mac Cherry underneath and a bit of Mac Nightmoth in the corners to give a bit of dimension.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Ellapretty

I've been swatching L'Oreal's Nude Couture Lipstick collection - so far Julianne's is my favourite!


----------



## Maice

Just changed to Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## sanmi

CLINIQUE Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss  Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## pmburk

Stila color balm lipstick in Avery


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Stripdown l/l, High Strung l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## krism805

stila fiore


----------



## sanmi

Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Mitzy

Nars Never Say Never.


----------



## Anna1

Nyx matte mls10


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## shoegal27

Kiss of Nivea Olive oil and lemon 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## poshwawa

Tom Ford Rouge Fatal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal nude ballet. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Mitzy

Rosebud Lip Salve.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-Dior Addict lipstick in 422 Tokyo & center of lips Moxie gloss Showoff.
Yesterday-Moxie gloss Showoff.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## timelessbeauty

Mac Kelly Yum Yum lipstick


----------



## sanmi

Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford ~ forbidden pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Moxie gloss in showoff.


----------



## MoonLotus

Would You Ever Match Your Lipstick To Your Dress..


Sea Cua Lo Nghe An is a town district of Nghe An Province, in the North Central Coast region of Vietnam.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/125736875@N04/14362045819/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/125736875@N04/14525570666/in/photostream/


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS pure matte lipstick in Montego Bay


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal nude ballet. Clean and fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## rainrowan

Sephora nano lipliner fuchsia


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Aqualumiere in Lipari


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Creme De Rose balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## melodyky_

Chanel 47 coco shine


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein Collagenist Re-Plump Lip Zoom


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel - Pirate


----------



## shoegal27

Mac- Creamcup


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## shoegal27

Changed it up. 
Clinique curviest caramel, chubby stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink


----------



## krissa

Revlon colorstay moisture stain rio rush


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Honey Love l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Bareminerals Moxie gloss Sparkplug
Today-Nars Frivolous lip pencil/gloss


----------



## Anigmapr

Chanel gloss in scintillantes # 297


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## BarbAga

Dior  kiss me,  (pretty pink)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Narss - Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Livia1

Narss - Manhunt


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS bolero.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter-Peach Parfait & Baremineral Moxie gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manunt again, it's such a great summer red


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

*SHU UEMURA Gloss Unlimited*


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Sugar Almond


----------



## shoegal27

Clinique curviest caramel again. Such a nice MLBB 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Wonderland


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale worn as a stain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## GGspice25

mac lipstick + lipglass lipgloss


----------



## sanmi

*STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit *


----------



## cyanidestyling

Marc Jacobs lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Oona Noir lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

SHU UEMURA Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Astor Soft Sensation Lipcolor Butter in Loved up, a soft nude


----------



## suheycitasworld

MAC nice n spicy lip liner + NYX natural beige lip gloss. It's the perfect summer glossy nude combo!


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Frivole88

Rosebud Salve


----------



## Lovelee8

Rimmel East End Snob lipliner with Revlon lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## claremcgibbons

Bobbi brown 'valencia' - the BEST ORANGE lipstick. Would recommend to anyone, plus it stays on the whole day! In love with it!


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin Rose Balm Lipstick in Happy.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## silversage4

Mac sheen supreme in phosphorous


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Lovelee8

Bare Minerals Moxie in Speak Your Mind and Buxom gloss in White Russian


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL baby doll in prune


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## suheycitasworld

MAC Viva Glam II lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-Too Faced-Spice Spice Baby
Yesterday-Dior Addict Pink Cherie & Bareminerals Moxie Gloss-Showoff


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Indian rose - tom ford


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Senorita lipstick
Bareminerals Moxie gloss Show Off in the center


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Villa Lante satin lip pencil


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## silversage4

Lipstick queen - rouge sinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel High shine sheer Freeze gloss


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Bruised plum - tom ford


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL baby doll in prune


----------



## Shopmore

Rouge Dior in Rose Harpers


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Gem Noir lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

MAC Lipstick - Pure Zen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Mitzy

Hanging around the house today, trying to beat the heat. Also, there was a sawmill burnt down yesterday and the smoke is still hanging around, so--

BabyLips Crystal.


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coralline.


----------



## bombed

I just picked up a gorgeous "Barbie pink" color from Mac called St. Germaine


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Chanel lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Dior Addict-Pink Cherie lipstick & Bareminerals Moxie gloss Show Off center of lips.
Today-Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick & Laura Mercier  gloss Baby doll.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict New York


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## plumbersdghtr

Nars Schiap -- such a fun pink for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Annette lipstick


----------



## Dany_37

Lancome's New Pink Lipstick topped with Mac's Oyster Girl Lipglass for shine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Napoli


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille  lucky gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

Milani-Rose Hip + Coral Crush lip gloss


----------



## fendifemale

plumbersdghtr said:


> Nars Schiap -- such a fun pink for summer!


My fave lipstick by them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick
Today-Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Soft creamy orange Lip Colour 3CE


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## pmburk

Stila color balm lipstick in Avery


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs lipstick 110 Roleplay


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

SHU UEMURA Gloss..


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry makeup lip glow.


----------



## fendifemale

Boots No.7 Raspberry Truffle (glides on like a dream)


----------



## misstrine85

Decubal lipbalm and Chanel RCS in Emotion.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## princesspig

Earlier: Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Nahema (143). Now it's Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Standout (250).


----------



## Grande Latte

YSL Rebel Nudes in Coral. This is my all-time favorite lipstick/ gloss now. So perfect for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## wifeyb

Red lip stain sephora brand


----------



## sanmi

&#127803;  Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coralline.


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Sugar Almond


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs-110 Roleplay
Today-YSL Volupte Candy  Balm-Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre


----------



## Samantha S

Rouge coco shine in satisfaction.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage & gloss


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink. &#127803;


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## deltalady

MAC Drive Me Wild


----------



## Mschryss

L'Oreal Grenadine with a pink gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille lucky gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley lip liner filled in w/bois de rose gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## three bags full

MAC lustering


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## rachel3k

KAT VON D Studded Kiss is my fav!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Fresh Sugar lip treatment balm. (Lemon scented).
Today-Fresh Sugar lip treatment balm Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rogue Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Decubal lipbalm and Chanel RCS in Emotion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Burberry makeup lip glow


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manhunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Rouge Dior Nude 459 Charnelle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Fuchsia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## jenny70

Trish Mcevoy sexy nude


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Samantha S

Rouge dior in grege no 169. It's a subtle nude with a hint of colour.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Burberry makeup lip glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## deltalady

MAC Drive Me Wild with Wildly Refined l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-L'Oreal color balm pencil stick-Lovely Mocha & Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Show Off
Today-Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick & Moxie gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink & gloss


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Crystal Coral and MAC Wildly Refined l/g


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals marvelous moxie in shade 'Stunner'


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chap Stick


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manhunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

tom ford


----------



## coconutsboston

OCC Lip Tar - Lovecraft


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Channel Coco Rouge in shade 'Organdi Rose'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## ScottyGal

Sexy Mother Pucker Extreme-Plump XL by Soap & Glory


----------



## Miss89

Clinique different lipstick rose taffy


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manhunt again - perfect for hot summer days


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Annette lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre..


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars-Senorita
Today-Dior Addict-Pink Cherie lipstick & Bareminerals Moxie gloss in Show Off.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - rose Indian


----------



## ScottyGal

MAC Lipglass Viva Clam Nicki Minaj


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## MrsElms

Urban decay naked lipgloss in naked.....gorgeous


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tom Ford Smitten


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Volupte Candy Balm-Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Candysroom

Bobbi Brown Rum Raisin


----------



## ScottyGal

TopShop 'Lips' lipstick in shade 'Chuck'


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## SummerMango

MAC Red&#128132;&#128139;


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Grande Latte

Rimmel Moisture Renew Lipstick (Nude Delight).


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie in shade 'Stunner'


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3 w/Edward Bess gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Fendi213

Loreal Extraordinaire Color Riche Liquid Lipstick in 101 Rose Melody.


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Palmers cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## chocookies

Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Coco Rouge in shade 'Mademoiselle'


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour lipstick.


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory - Sexy Mother Pucker


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bite Rhubarb


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manhunt


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## SummerMango

Chanel Rouge Allure 104 Passion&#128132;


----------



## silversage4

carmex and chanel lipstick in libertine


----------



## Faux fur

Mac - creme cup as always


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## SummerMango

Vitamin E Oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## chocookies

Maybelline babylips


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

Estée Lauder Crystal Rose and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in shade 'Daydream'


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Narss Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## SummerMango

Eos


----------



## Miss89

Tom Ford sable smoke lipstick


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## fendifemale

Wet n Wild-Don't Blink Pink


----------



## SummerMango

Vitamin E Oil


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush in shade 'Hoola'


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sugar lip treatment by Fresh


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict New York


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Jane H. Birkin

The husband and Nars cruising (post a little Sugar advanced therapy lip treatment)... sugar on sugar. What? &#128524;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## suheycitasworld

Clarins natural lip perfecter in #6


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## silversage4

MAC sheen supreme phosphorescent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"...


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Burberry makeup lip glow. &#127803;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose gloss


----------



## pmburk

Stila color balm in Avery (light coral)


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars Senorita.
Today YSL Candy Balm-Mouthwatering Berry a dab lightly for color & Dior Creme De Rose.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Mother-Pucker


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## LVk8

Aveda Nourish Mint lip glaze in Spiced Plum 

It's dark in the tube but the color is soft on the lips.  And tastes delightfully minty!


----------



## Patrapan

YSL Rouge Volupte No.8 Fetish Pink.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rayonante


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Korres Lip Butter!


----------



## n3sbaby

YSL glossy stain 27


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sena8224

Tom Ford Indian Rose


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Fresh Brewed


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Summer Jelly Tint #2 Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals marvelous moxie in 'Stunner'


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel Rouge Coco in Venise


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fluid Stick in Trompe L'Oeil


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## silversage4

eos lip balm feeling super chapped so no lipstick today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Felifulify

Clinique chubby stick in Heftiest Hibiscus. Love the  colour!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon ColorStay Ultimate Suede - 005 Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Betty by edward bess


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## ems826

NARS orgasm


----------



## silversage4

Dior creme de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Rose


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Macs Riri Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Fendi213

Nuxe Reve De Miel Lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele


----------



## Miss89

Clinique Different Lipstick Rose Taffy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## .pursefiend.

NARS "Timanfaya Park"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip shimmer-peony.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon 'Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain' - 025 Sweetheart Valentine


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer and Revlon Coral Reef gloss


----------



## jeep317

Chanel's Mademoiselle.


----------



## Fendi213

L'oreal Nude Ballet - my current favourite.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Monday- YSL Volupte Sheer candy balm in  Belle Cannelle ( Cinnamon). 
Today Dior Addict Pink Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## pmburk

Stila color balm in Avery


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## sanmi

&#128139; Lip lock moisture balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## babysunshine

Dior addict.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens lip pencil filled in with Sisley L3


----------



## Myblackbag

Bobbi Brown in Chocolate


----------



## Miss89

Bobbi Brown treatment lip shine  in pink glisten


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## babysunshine

Bellaoggi passione nude shade


----------



## pree

sebamed lip defense SPF 30 and 
Laura Mercier - Healthy Lips (sheer lipstick)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## just1morebag

terry rouge lipstick in terrific rouge over revlon lip stain pen!!! stuffs amazingly long wearing!!!


----------



## plumbersdghtr

Nars Heat Wave...the best orange red on the planet and my new late summer fave!


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Pink Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Kiss Kiss #328


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Sheer candy balm in Belle Cannelle.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Syrup


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain kiss kiss #328


----------



## gajitldy

Estée Lauder Pure Envy in Irresistable.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## jenny70

Chanel sweet beige


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge


----------



## MsPolly

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## bella601

Mac Russian Red


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## manmanyyoyo

ysl


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tom Ford In the Buff and Naked


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars Senorita lipstick
Today- NYX maple lip liner pencil & Bareminerals Moxie gloss in Showoff


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Kiss Kiss #328


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable - Sweetheart Valentine


A gorgeous bright pink that they've stopped making! Why oh why do they do this to me? I find a colour that I love, and it's unobtainable!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rogue Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Miss89

Shiseido Shimmering Rouge in Pink Champagne


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer and Revlon Coral Reef gloss


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm-Belle Cannelle (Cinnamon).


----------



## Anna1

Benefit benetint and dior lip glow


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Kiss Kiss #328


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Creme lipstick- Spice Spice Baby & on the center of lips Moxie gloss Showoff


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Rivage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - Uma Paro


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Coco Shine in Viva


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Shine Automatique in 760 Lou-Ling.


----------



## AnnCha

YSL Glossy Stain #17. Pink, pink, piiiink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## deltalady

MAC Up the Amp and Oyster Girl lip glass


----------



## silversage4

Bite lip mask


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rogue Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## pinky70

*Nivea lip smoothie*


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Voupte Candy balm- Belle Cannelle.


----------



## Misstake7198

Giorgio Armani Rouge Ecstasy in 508 + Bobbi Brown Tube Tint in Air Kiss


----------



## Anna1

Dior lipglow


----------



## misstrine85

Chsnrl RCS in Emotion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel x Kate Moss #1


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## pinky70

*Estee lauder intense lipcolor in neon electric #705*


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Butter Gloss- Raspberry Tart


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX lip pencil in maple & Moxie gloss in Showoff. -Perfect lip combo for a pinky nude lip.


----------



## bella601

Mac-Heroine 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Coco Shine in Viva


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## fendifemale

This morning -Milani glosses MaiTai & Luminous
To movies- Lorac Pro matte Peach


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Syrup-Angel


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Mac Rebel


----------



## Miss89

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick no8


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## silversage4

Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Chubby Stick in Chunky Cherry.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Creme De Rose, NYX lip pencil in Vanilla Maple, & Moxie Gloss in Showoff.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC HoneyLove


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #401


----------



## Livia1

By Terry baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte candy balm-Belle Cannelle.


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rogue Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## silversage4

lipstick queen - goodbye


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm-Mouthwatering Berry.


----------



## Meeka41

Mac-diva&#128129;&#128068;&#128132;&#128147;&#128158;&#128149;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## just1morebag

city lips sun diego


----------



## sefyj

Carmex....not very glam but it's only a Wednesday


----------



## Hurrem1001

Nivea lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Tlcsuccess

MAC Satin Media


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars -Senorita lipstick & Moxie gloss Showoff in the center


----------



## deltalady

MAC Up the Amp and Oyster Girl lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Freckles1

Italian rose 
Bobbi brown


----------



## fancy2212

Mac dazzle glass in sugarrimmed &#127872;


----------



## Meeka41

Mac-rebel


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## queenchic

I love DIY beauty tips and tricks! You can find some great ideas here: https://www.hubub.com/207758


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Anna1

Dior lip glow


----------



## purseprincess32

Thursday-Nars Senorita lipstick & Moxie gloss in ShowOff.
Friday-Dior Addict lipstick Tokyo 422 & Nars lipgloss Istria.


----------



## Lovelee8

Revlon lip butter in cherry tart


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry figue baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## silversage4

lipstick queen - hello sailor


----------



## ellah012

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry figue baume de rose


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Siss


----------



## Anna1

Too faced melted in peony


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Rouge Dior Baume - 758
Like a red lip balm, I love it!!


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Iluvbags

jclaybo said:


> MAC Siss



Oooh Siss that used to be my fave!! I need to pull mine out!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry figue baume de rose


----------



## jclaybo

Iluvbags said:


> Oooh Siss that used to be my fave!! I need to pull mine out!!



Its my new fave


----------



## sanmi

*SecretKiss Sweet GlamTint pink
*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## chessmont

Rimmel Moisture Renew Lipstick in To Nude Or Not To Nude


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Mac Blankety


----------



## peachy pink

Just CARMEX


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & bois de rose lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lipstick and gloss: Teddy Bare + Lustrous


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX lip butter gloss-Tiramisu


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 High Shine lipgloss in Glaze


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Viva


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## tatertot

classic Cherry Chap Stick right now


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Minteva

HOURGLASS nude femme No. 5


----------



## Meeka41

Mac viva la glam 2 (Rihanna )


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Yash


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Milan+ Bareminerals Moxie Smooth Talker


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL sensual silk and MAC Boy Bait combo


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## princesspig

Ysl Rouge pur Couture in 10 mixed with Guerlain Rouge G in Giovanna.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Absolutely nothing today!


----------



## umlm

lip balm( ducray)


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain kiss kiss #328


----------



## Nebbalish

Naked Dolly creme lipstick by TooFaced


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## ValentineNicole

Nars Dolce Vita lipstick pencil


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/, Honeylove l/s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Toying Around lipstick with some clear gloss to sheer it out a bit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry figue baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 high shine gloss in 'Glaze'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3 & Sisley bois de rose gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love Balm


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Summer Jelly Tint #2 Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria Jackson lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## fendifemale

Milani: Flamingo Rose+ Mai Tai


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Royal Azela topped with Viva Glam Rihanna


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## ValentineNicole

Nars new lover lip pencil


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 high shine lip gloss


----------



## Pillow8

Chanel velvet allure #47 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## purseprincess32

Today- L'Oreal balm stick/crayon-Lovely Mocha.
Yesterday-Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## fendifemale

Before lunch: NYX Butter gloss + Bareminerals Moxie gloss (Cherry Cheesecake+Make Your Move)
After lunch: NYX Butter gloss (Raspberry Tart)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Brigitte  lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## fendifemale

No.7- Raspberry Truffle


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink.


----------



## purseprincess32

Thursday -Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain kiss kiss #328 & gloss


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel Rouge Coco in Venise &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Till Tomorrow


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Delight water melting lip Gloss - Glam coating


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Tiare

Trader Joe's Coconut Oil. My lips are a mess from BITE's new matte lipstick/liner hybrid.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## lesvergz

Just plain lip balm but I would love to put on a MAC twig


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

The Face Shop tinted lip balm.


----------



## lesvergz

Revlon pink sizzle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay lipstick- Great hydrating nude. 
Today-Dior Addict Tokyo 422 lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## fendifemale

Before lunch: Boots No.7- Raspberry Truffle
After lunch: NYX Butter gloss- Raspberry Tart


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Tuesday- Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter
Today-YSL glossy balm volupte Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 high shine ligloss - Glaze


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sephora - Always Red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Summer Jelly Tint #2 Pink..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Yash


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Super Lustre.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam 2 and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## sarie1234

Seventeen mirror shine - flirty just great nude color for this period of the year


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Coco Rouge - Rose Comète


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry figue baume


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Butter gloss- Raspberry Tart


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele..


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 High Shine lip gloss - Glaze


----------



## misscocktail

Max Factor 685 Mulberry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

SecretKiss Sweet GlamTint pink.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Rouge Coco - Rose Comète


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Blankety


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-Greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge.


----------



## accurls

Jack Black Lip Balm in lemon and chamomile


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Fendi213

Buxom Zena gloss.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Fresh Moroccan


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick & Moxie gloss Show Off.


----------



## silversage4

Dior creme de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose in Cherry Bomb


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fluid Stick in Trompe L'Oeil


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Media


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## silversage4

Nars fire down below


----------



## dotcomdotau

Clinique Butter Shine in Raspberry Rush


----------



## ScottyGal

MAC Viva Glam Nicki Lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## silversage4

Dior creme de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Anna1

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry figue baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Summer Jelly Tint Pink.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter Peach Parfait.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip glosse-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Fuchsia


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## Anna1

Benetint by benefit


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme juicy lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## silversage4

Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## umlm

shiseido lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Anna1

Nars dolce vita


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in Audace (58)


----------



## AnnCha

Chanel Rouge Allure in Passion (104)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Anna1

Dior lip glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## silversage4

Bite lip mask


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Delight water melting lip Gloss - Glam coating


----------



## TaRaUnnie

TonyMoly ~ Delight Tony Tint No.2 Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rivoli


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Rouge Parade (820) - it's from the new holiday collection and it's amazing!


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Anna1

Eos lip balm


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Media


----------



## sanmi

IPSA lip gloss rose pink


----------



## peace43

Nivea lip balm.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Lucas' pawpaw ointment


----------



## Love Of My Life

T*om  Ford casablanca w/gloss*


----------



## Fendi213

Chanel Imaginaire rouge allure gloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Candy Volute balm # 14 Belle Cannelle.
Today- Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## sanmi

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G #66


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Double Wear lipstick in Stay Mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## silversage4

lancome color design in sugared maple


----------



## lovethatduck

MAC matte nude shade--can't read the label anymore,


----------



## pinky70

MAC lipstick in paramount!


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> MAC matte nude shade--can't read the label anymore,



I just came across the name on another thread--velvet teddy! My absolute favorite nude.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Senorita lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pinky70

*Burt Bees Tinted lip balm in RED DAHLIA ~i am addicted !*


----------



## pinky70

lovethatduck said:


> I just came across the name on another thread--velvet teddy! My absolute favorite nude.



very nice nude shade /next purchase for sure ..lolz


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Bonne Aventure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Anna1

Dior addict lip glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry figue baume de rose


----------



## pinky70

nivea lip balm.


----------



## aikoNakamura

lovethatduck said:


> I just came across the name on another thread--velvet teddy! My absolute favorite nude.



Velvet Teddy is my favorite nude from MAC too. It is perfect!

PS. Do you have any recommendations for a bold Fall lipstick?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria Jackson - Foothill Ranch


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior lip glow 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Styled in Sepia


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V and Smashbox Fame gloss


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## queenjewels

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle :kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## silversage4

Lipstick queen hello sailor


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior lip glow balm


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Stunner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Etude House Dear girls Lip Balm


----------



## deltalady

MAC Dubonnet


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## silversage4

Bite lip mask


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Anna1

Nars dolce vita


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture


----------



## silversage4

lipstick queen chinatown in mystery


----------



## pmburk

Besame Black Liquorice lip glaze


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## melodieksa

in the morning : missha the style glow tint lip balm - scarlet coral

in the evening : Chanel rouge allure velvet - la favorite


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals-Moxie Gloss in Showoff


----------



## sanmi

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15


----------



## Lovelee8

Today it will be:
Revlon Lip Butter in Cherry Tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal lip extrodinaire lacquer gloss in caramel solo. It comes off a deep maroon with my tan skin.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop lipstick - The Damned


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Soothing Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon red velvet Lip butter


----------



## Anna1

Too faced melted - peony


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Delight water melting lip Gloss - Glam coating


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 High Shine lipgloss - Glaze


----------



## silversage4

Lipstick queen medieval


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vintage w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fluid Stick in Trompe L'Oeil


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## fendifemale

Sleek Matte Mystic + Milani Lip Intense Violet Addict


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani lip liner # 08 Nude to fill in my lips
Moxie-Bareminerals gloss -Show off


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Partital to Pink cremesheen gloss.


----------



## queenjewels

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## pinky70

Loreal captivating copper ::nice nude shade!


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Dallas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca & gloss


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## silversage4

Bite beauty lip mask


----------



## pinky70

REVLON LIP BUTTER in PINK TRUFFLE.


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar-Petal


----------



## silversage4

Lipstick queen, mystery


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Darkest Wish mixed with YSL Pur Rouge Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Oona Noir lipstick


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Soothing Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry figue baume


----------



## sanmi

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15


----------



## pinky70

NIVEA tinted lip balm in cherry~


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Sensible


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pinky70

Rimmel LIPSTICK in PINK CHIC ~


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Soothing Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar-Petal


----------



## silversage4

MAC fire down below


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday
NYX butter gloss Raspberry Tart + 

WetnWild Sugar Plum= gorgeous!

Today
WetnWild Don't Blink Pink


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## clevercat

Chanel London Bus Red.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic - Lip Love


----------



## jennyf71

Chanel rouge coco shine - Suspense


----------



## sanmi

*Lip Gloss by lollipops *


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Fashion Revival


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pinky70

loreal in wine not&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase again, loving this so much


----------



## ParadiseLola

Nuxe Reve De Miel lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Zelens "nude" gloss


----------



## silversage4

Nars autumn leaves


----------



## LoVeinLA

Estée Lauder pure color envy in Intense nude!! 
(Gosh love this lipstick!!)


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-YSL Volupte candy balm Belle Cannelle.
Yesterday -Revlon lip butter Pink Truffle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Fendi213

L'oreal Eva's Pure Red.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley bois de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Seduction


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon Matte Balm in Audacious.


----------



## neophyte91

Bobbi Brown Lipgloss in "Nude"


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Volupte Candy balm Mouthwatering Berry.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Rogue coco in 45! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

Lip Gloss by lollipops


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## roses5682

MAC Viva Glam A83


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop LIPS - Chuck 

and

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## silversage4

Smashbox black plum


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

new Chanel lip gloss #20 audace


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Angel


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Orchidee


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush lip gloss - Dandelion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## wekilledcouture

Chanel rivoli


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel audace


----------



## pmburk

Sephora color lip last Coral Calling


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty high pigment pencil in Rhubarb


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## umlm

shiseido cream


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon Black Cherry


----------



## sanmi

[FONT=&quot]Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea [/FONT]


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Allure Velveu La Sensuelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-YSL Volupte Candy balm-Belle Cannelle. 
Today-Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## marival

MAC Icon


----------



## Anna1

Dior lip glow + benefit benetint


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## Fendi213

YSL Rouge Volupte #2


----------



## pinky70

Loreal lipcolor in Beige .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Stay Mauve


----------



## sanmi

Ettusais Lip essence


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani lip liner in Nude # 08 and Moxie Gloss in Show Off.


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Lip Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Fendi213

Prestige lip liner in Silk and Charlotte Tilbury Peneople Pink lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gucci dark romance


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## tatertot

MAC lipstick in Bubbles or good ole' cherry Chap Stick


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict lipstick-Pink Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Ettusais Lip essence.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Moxie gloss-Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt hevyn


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Black Cherry


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Dandelion


----------



## raiderette74

Nars Orgasm gloss


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Anna1

Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## pinky70

*J.R WATKINS Tickled pink lip tint ~*


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm


----------



## Fendi213

Nuxe Reve De Meil balm.


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit ultra plush - Dallas


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## wekilledcouture

Chanel la sompteuse! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## hisbabyangel

dior addict lip glow


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Lip Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Volupte Candy Balm # 14 Belle Cannelle.
At night-Dior Creme De Rose.


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola 
Topshop LIPS lipstick - Chuck


----------



## Fendi213

Nuxe Reve de Miel balm.


----------



## silversage4

nars bettina


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Stunner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant


----------



## pmburk

MAC Retro


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Karheart

Revo Strawberry lip balm


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals Moxie gloss + Make Up Forever lipstick (Rule Breaker & N9)

*For all of you Kylie Jenner lip lovers this is it.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Partial to Pink Cremesheen


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## pinky70

eos lip balm in pomegranate!


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 High Shine lip gloss - Glaze


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Stay Magnolia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS Sourire


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## Karheart

Benefit Dandelion lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm..


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon Sweet Tart lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant


----------



## sanmi

3CE Orange Sherbet


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Showoff
Today-Bareminerals Moxie gloss-Sparkplug


----------



## Pillow8

MAC matte in Mher 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour lip balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Dior-Lip Glow
Last night -Dior Creme De Rose.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Rebel


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca & gloss


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lovin It


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Twig


----------



## pinky70

Kate spade lipstick in Pop art pink!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## pmburk

MAC Retro


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## missellenmarieD

YSL lingerie pink! Such a lovely colour


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt Au Courant


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

[FONT=&amp]Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea[/FONT]


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## silversage4

Chanel Crazed


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Rieuse


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel gloss - innocent 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Pirate


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Durratt au courant


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Mac Rebel x


----------



## wekilledcouture

Sexy mother plumper!


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain in Mauve Pigmenté


----------



## janus0225

Ysl rouge volupe shine #11 biege instinct and chanel gloss #297


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## ScottyGal

No7 High Shine gloss - Glaze


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## silversage4

vaseline lip therapy


----------



## jen_sparro

Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet in Pink Pong


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay Magnolia


----------



## Deborah1986

_chanel lipgloss_


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac's plum liner with flusterose gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## silversage4

dior serum de rouge 804


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant


----------



## TrinityLove

e.l.f. Lip Exfoliator.  The best and only $2.00.  Even my 85 yr old mom loves it!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Chanel la sensuelle


----------



## misstrine85

wekilledcouture said:


> Chanel la sensuelle




I love this color. How does the color look on your lips? On me it pulls a dark berry red, but I've seen it look really purple on others.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## tiffknee79

Burberry no. 25 (nude rose)


----------



## pinky70

*Maybelline creamy matte lipstick in Daringly Nude!!*


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Creme De Rose.


----------



## Maice

Armani Lip Maestro in 505


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline - Nearly There


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel - Pirate


----------



## Pjsproul

Barry M number 165 peachy colour


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Taupe


----------



## purseprincess32

Tony Moly Lip balm in blueberry. This stuff is so moisturizing and the it smells good. I like this better than The Fresh Lip treatment balms.


----------



## Maice

Guerlain - Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait in Envie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Plaza


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## PeggyR

YSL Volupte Shine Pink in Devotion


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday ( Monday ) Too Faced Spice Spice Baby.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RAV La Sensuelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Durratt au courant


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Doublewear lipstick in Stay Magnolia


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lipgloss- Rose Blush & Luminous


----------



## Maice

YSL Limited Edition Rouge Pur Couture Vernis Babydoll Glossy Stain in Rose


----------



## silversage4

vaseline lip therapy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## LoriQ

NYC in Petal


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca & gloss


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## ScottyGal

MAC Lipglass - Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## LVoeletters

i*bella said:


> NARS Anita




What type of blush and eye looks do you do you use with this? I bought this as well when I was wearing a heavier bronze look bc I had a sephora make over. But now for everyday the color seems slightly off with my minimal make up


----------



## Maice

Armani lip maestro in 505


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## silversage4

Nars fire down below


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## pinky70

Estee Lauder pure color envy sculpting lipstick in Rebellious Rose~


----------



## sanmi

NYX&#8217;s Lip Primer in Nude


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## rutabaga

LVoeletters said:


> What type of blush and eye looks do you do you use with this? I bought this as well when I was wearing a heavier bronze look bc I had a sephora make over. But now for everyday the color seems slightly off with my minimal make up



It's the perfect MLBB shade for my pigmented lips. What's your skintone? I wear this with a smoky eye (NARS Mekong, AAE to highlight, black liner and mascara). I'm NC25-30/NARS Alaska or Punjab.


----------



## pmburk

Philosophy Peppermint Bark gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Bois de rose lip gloss


----------



## pinky70

Bite beauty matte lip crayon in Sucre -warm pink shade ,just love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl - Sugar Almond


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Pillow8

Essence lip liner in nude and Mac Mher


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow
Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer shade 001


----------



## sally.m

Rimmel Provacalips - Play with Fire (550)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## Maice

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## fendifemale

bareminerals moxie gloss- Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## elisian

new ELF sample lipstick - berry - which turns out to be my MLBB shade (!?!)


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow & Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer shade 001


----------



## sally.m

Eos lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley bois de rose gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked lipgloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Jane Iredale lipstick in Brooke ~


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline - Nearly There


----------



## tulipfield

Uriage Barie Sun lip balm


----------



## karester

Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Tulip


----------



## hlia

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush gloss - Dandelion


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Troy Surratt au courant & Tom Ford gloss


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Red Square


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pmburk

Chantecaille Folly gloss


----------



## LoriQ

NYC in 314 Petal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter peach parfait
Urban Decay Naked lip gloss


----------



## pinky70

loreal lip color in tropical coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## newii

MAC speed dial


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs lipstick-110 Roleplay & Urban Decay gloss in Naked.


----------



## poshwawa

Tom Ford lip color matte in Pink Tease


----------



## sanmi

Hera color layer tint duo baby pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trou Surratt au courant & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Fendi213

Rimmel Sloanes Plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## pinky70

*clarins *quench lip balm in sweet fig


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## clevercat

Dior Greige.


----------



## Pjsproul

Mac viva glam II great neutral colour


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pinky70

CLINIQUE intense chubby stick in Grandest Grape!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

*Sensual Vibrant Lipshine By lancome 
*


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Anna1

Nars dolce vita


----------



## sanmi

Hera color layer tint duo baby pink.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter -Pink Truffle


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline creamy  matte lipstick in Ravishing rose.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow
Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer shade 001


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss in Folly


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## umlm

Ducray lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline Lip Gloss in Pink Petal


----------



## marival

MAC Icon


----------



## pinky70

maybelline matte lip color in ravishing rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## deltalady

Clinique De-lovely


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## styleconsul

Caudalie Soin Des Levres Lip Conditioner


----------



## authenticplease

Revlon 'Love that Red'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  Gustavo w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Tom Ford in Blush Nude


----------



## Livia1

Chanel rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Anna1

Lip butter from Nivea in macadamia


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## jen_sparro

Nuxe Reve de Miel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## ShoooSh

Maybelline lipliner Noisette #44 (all over the lip) .. and Taupe lipstick from MAC


----------



## misstrine85

Mac Cherry liner and Chanel Pirate lipstick


----------



## jess236

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #9 nude in private


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## pmburk

DuWop venom gloss in Wisteria


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## jclaybo

YSL Rouge Pur Couture


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline Lip gloss in Petal Pink


----------



## ShoooSh

carmex lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard  & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lipgloss-candy cane.


----------



## jess236

Burberry Lip Mist Nude Peach #212


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon Whimsical


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Stunner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Shashaboo

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

Nivea raspberry lip butter


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Pjsproul

MAC viva glam II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Boots botanicals tinted lip balm in Toffee!


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lp rouge #3


----------



## jess236

YSL Rouge pur couture glossy stain #15


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Damned


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## jess236

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer


----------



## pinky70

Loreal color balm in Rose elixir


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder double wear in Stay Magnolia


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Soothing Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

*maybelline *lip balm in pink punch!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Trompe L'Oeil


----------



## pinky70

nivea lip tint in cherry


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## pinky70

Dior fluid stick in tiny pink!


----------



## Brooklyn14

The balm stainiac lip stain in beauty queen 
And some coconut oil


----------



## naninu

Kinda sexy mixed with russian red mac


----------



## sanmi

Pink tinted lip balm by Jill Stuart


----------



## jess236

Lancome L'Absolu Rouge Exotic Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay lipstick & UD Naked lipgloss
Today- YSL Volupte Candy balm-# 14 Belle Cannelle.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bourjois Shine Edition Lipsticks in the shade 23 Grenade-In
- for a cheap lipstick I love it!!!


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm..


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline whisper in Faint for fuschia


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar lip balm Rose & NYX Tiramisu butter gloss


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stila - Beso 

looooove it!


----------



## smileglu

Mac - Patisserie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Gustavo w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## xbambix

YSL Golden Gloss!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Charlotte Tilbury O So Marilyn x


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown brown


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita over Caudalie lip conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Soothing Lip Balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI.  One of my all-time faves!


XXXOO PG


----------



## pinky70

fresh sugar advanced lip treatment.


----------



## tulipfield

Rouge Dior Grege 1947


----------



## DH sucker

Carmex. Sexy, I know.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

DH sucker said:


> Carmex. Sexy, I know.




I love carmex! & the way it tingles x

I'm wearing Bobbi Brown Cherry pink x


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer shade 001


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## pinky70

Pacifica lip tint


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars Senorita lipstick
Today NYX- Tiramisu butter gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## bella601

Sugar Rose by Fresh


----------



## DH sucker

Cold rain


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## toodlee

Stila- Beso


----------



## sanmi

*night use: Hera Sheer Holic Gloss*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Stunner


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## pinky70

Nyx jumbo lip crayon in nude pink


----------



## bella601

Sugar Rose' - Fresh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Sable high pigment pencil


----------



## fendifemale

Before lunch: 
NYX Butter lipstick (Fireball)+ CARGO gloss (Tokyo)

After lunch:
Wet-N-Wild lipstick (A Short Affair)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me blm


----------



## pinky70

*Dior rouge lipstick in daisy plum*


----------



## sanmi

3CE Shimmer Stick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tried TF Pavlos on.. looked nice


----------



## pinky70

*ysl lipstick in opera rose*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele.


----------



## sara999

hourglass icon


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL Mauve Swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

*Dior rouge balm in primerose!*


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict - Lipglow
Dior Addict - Lip Maximizer


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Make-Up Forever Aqua Rouge #8 Red


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Collection


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## misscocktail

Caudalie lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pinky70

nivea kiss of coral tint


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Dior- escapade x


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Black Honey almost lipstick


----------



## pinky70

Nars lipstick in jane


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## puffpuffbabe

Ysl  -#1 red   Le  Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Pjsproul

Mac viva glam II ( again) with rimmel non stop glamour lipgloss &#128139;&#128139;&#128139;


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinky70

*Tarte lipstick in fierce!*


----------



## nina1988

MAC Lady danger


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## rutabaga

Revlon Really Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 Prune Avenue


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## TLeela

Dior colour reviver balm


----------



## pinky70

Mac ruby woo


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Pussycat


----------



## tulipfield

Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm stick


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Anna1

Carmex original


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## pinky70

Nyx matte lip color in pure red.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour lip balm


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked lipgloss.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pinky70

Neutrogena lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

josie maran argan oil for the lips


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Cary


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

UD naked lip gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## lifestylekitty

Eos lip balm in Honeydew


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude..


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## pinky70

MAC mineralize rich lipstick in be fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Nona.V

MAC 
sweet experience lipstick & 
hip 'n happy lipliner


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Creme De Rose.


----------



## pinky70

Caudalie lip conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Motherpucker - Charm Offensive


----------



## clevercat

Dior greige - best nude I've used.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## pmburk

Jenna Hipp pout polish gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinky70

Nars audacious lipstick in janet


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Tsundere

Tonymoly Petite Bunny Gloss Bar in light pink so my dry lips had a little hue


----------



## chunkylover53

Clinique Intense Chubby Stick in Plushest Punch.


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt again


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sanmi

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Nars lipgloss in eternal red


----------



## sanmi

LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm.


----------



## cyanidestyling

NARS nude lipstick


----------



## scumone

Kat Von D in Poe


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Mac - Dare You x


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Fendi213

Prestige Lip liner in Silk


----------



## pinky70

burt bees lip shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## jclaybo

MAC Twig


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - clair


----------



## pinky70

Dior extreme addict lipstick in plaza


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Blankety


----------



## frick&frack

Dummy's lip saver - egg nog


----------



## pinky70

revlon colorburst lip butter in juicy papaya


----------



## dlina03

Eos mint balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## authenticplease

Bonnie Bell Lip Smackers Cherry


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced La Creme in Jelly Bean


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## roundandround

By terry's Gold Digger Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Didier w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## deltalady

MAC Pret a Papier lip glass


----------



## juicyincouture

Sephora 'nano' lip liner and Wet n Wild 'MegaLast' lip color


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm.


----------



## pinky70

Dior rouge balm in kew gardens


----------



## xoKate

Jane Iredale Lip Crayon  'Juicy'


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice


----------



## rutabaga

Nars Napoli


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Hipster


----------



## scumone

Kat von D Homegirl


----------



## EmmaLB

Pixi shea butter balm


----------



## pinkbelles

Nars - Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Fig


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam 2 with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## pinky70

Bite beauty BB in suede


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Anna1

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vaseline


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #915


----------



## jen_sparro

Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Iberico


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown Italian Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Clair


----------



## pinky70

yu-be lip therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Cary


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Syrup


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pmburk

Stila color balm Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/love bruise gloss


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Julian


----------



## SummerMango

Estée Lauder 157 Autumn


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte candy balm- # 14 Belle Cannelle.


----------



## rutabaga

L'oreal Orange Tempo lg


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Bobbi Brown Red for work


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pinky70

Korres lip butter


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Mother Pucker lipgloss - Charm Offensive


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Sable mixed with Bite Rhubarb


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Lip Gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Senorita lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## roundandround

By Terry's Cherry Cherry


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Fresh sugar lip tint in cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced La Creme in I Want Candy


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Clarins Rouge Prodige in 111 Raspberry Sorbet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/love bruise gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar original lip balm & Too Faced Spice Spice Baby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Turkish delight lip gloss


----------



## pinky70

Nars lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain in Mauve Pigmenté #4


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Glace


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Anna


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lipstick in really red


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC....
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## amadea88

Bobby Brown Lip Gloss (bright pink)


----------



## covetcoco

Lanolips in Banana  YUM


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC....
> Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g



Again today.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Gavi with NARS Napoli on top


----------



## LVoeletters

Tom ford lips and boys Collin


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## itsjustjacki

Kat Von D lipgloss in Berlin


----------



## sanmi

Hera Sheer Holic Gloss..


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pandorabox

Burts bees lip crayon in Hawaiin Smolder. I love it.


----------



## pandorabox

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Dior Lip Glow




Dying to try that. How do you like it?


----------



## amadea88

Bobby Brown lip gloss (buff)


----------



## pinky70

Too Faced La creme in pink rose


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

pandorabox said:


> Dying to try that. How do you like it?



Love it!! The gloss sucks, make sure you get the balm. Smells amazing and is very moisturizing. It's awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Bobbi Brown Tulle


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Gavi as liner and Bite Fig


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique chubby sticks- Broadest berry.


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## pinky70

Sephora lip last in sunset coral


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## EmeraldCity02

Chanel seashell----best color on the planet!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Bobbi Brown- crushed plum. X


----------



## mashedpotato

Best red lipstick  Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited in RD 170
And YSL Lip Balm SPF 10


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss (bright pink)


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome juicy tubes - fraise


----------



## sanmi

*Innisfree Melting Lip Balm *


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## mashedpotato

3 Concept Lip Color in shade #703 Enchanted


----------



## rutabaga

Revlon Really Red


----------



## clevercat

Dior Greige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## absolutpink

Fresh Sugar in Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss - bright pink


----------



## mashedpotato

Revlon super lustrous lipstick pearl in shade #Apricot Fantasy 120, of a soft pink to coral shade


----------



## SummerMango

Burt's Bees Lip Balm


----------



## Meeka41

Eos-sweet mint


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip balm


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Laura Mercier Raspberry Sorbet


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Syrup


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OCC Liptar in color Lydia


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden - Eight Hour cream lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele.


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Almost lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## amadea88

Still Lip Glacé - grapefruit


----------



## purseprincess32

Friday-YSL volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle.


----------



## pinky70

Dior lip balm


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden - Eight Hour cream lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu lipstick


----------



## Manchoo78

MAC New York Apple lipstick


----------



## sarahlouise06

I layered Nars Audacious 'Anita' lipstick with Nars 'Turkish Delight' lipgloss. Loving this combination at the moment!


----------



## pinky70

Dior extreme lipstick in plaza


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Rhubarb


----------



## haruhii

Rimmel nude delight


----------



## mashedpotato

L'oreal Colour Riche Lipcolour in shade #fairest nude. It not to be mislead by its name, the shade is shimmery bronzed brown.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Maybelline ~ Baby Lips in Pink Blast


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca & rose crush gloss


----------



## vani

Nars Audacious Lipstick Anna with Nars Dolce Vita Lipgloss. Lovin this combo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## reasnableblonde

Just got done with a barre class and it's icing outside, so I'm sporting only rose Vaseline right now.


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## pinky70

Bite BB for lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

NARS lip gloss - pink cantaloupe


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## mashedpotato

Benefit Shangri-La Sheer Lipstick You'll Never Land Me


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - shade 001


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict Smoky


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Weleda Everon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G Garcia , I think


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Mac-saint germain


----------



## Hannah.C

Rimmel eastend snob lip liner all over topped with mac lip conditioner (clear)


----------



## dlina03

Mac chestnut liner, w/ NYX  Adu Dhabi soft lip cream


----------



## pinky70

Sonia kashuk satin luxe lip color in very berry


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Romance


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss - bright pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## theITbag

Mac staunchly stylish lip liner with velvet teddy lipstick.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked Lipgloss-Naked


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Addison


----------



## mashedpotato

L'Oreal Paris Colour Riche Lip Balm, Pink Satin


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## ScottyGal

Elizabeth Arden - Eight Hour cream lip balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Hoola


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Stay Mauve


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Fendi213

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk liner and Max Factor Pristine Nude gloss.


----------



## latetotheparty

Lipstick Queen Saint in wine. Love it!


----------



## loubprincess

Mac Viva Glam IV


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## mashedpotato

L'oreal Paris Cosmetics Infallible Pro-Last Color Lipstick #Infallible Red


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline matte lipstick :Siren in scarlet


----------



## sanmi

Lip lock moisture balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## deltalady

Clinique De-lovely


----------



## pmburk

OCC lip tar - Lydia


----------



## Love Of My Life

SISlEY l3 & GLOSS


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Bareminerals -Speak your mind lipstick & Moxie Gloss in Show Off 
Today-Too Faced Spice Spice Baby & Moxie Gloss Show Off


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## theITbag

Mac anticipate it lip liner with velvet teddy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Stila lip glacé - grapefruit


----------



## pinky70

YSL Rouge Volupte shine in pink in devotion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mashedpotato

Rimmel London Lasting Finish by Kate Lipstick #001


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Shopmore

Tom ford cary


----------



## sanmi

Bite Beauty Lush Lip Tint


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## pmburk

OCC Lip Tar - Lydia. Loving this!


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Soft lips cube


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Deep Mink.  I thought this would be a little more pink given the review from MakeupGeek but it's still gorgeous!


XXXOO PG


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise &#128535;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Nars-Senorita & Urban Decay Naked-Naked lipgloss.
Today-Revlon lip butter Pink Truffle.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Romance


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam 2 with Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

New Mac Viva Glam Miley Cyrus!


----------



## pinky70

Dior lipglow


----------



## roses5682

MAC Dark Side


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lipstick in Deep Mink with a layer of MAC Plushglass in Posh it Up on top...wow sounds weird maybe but it's a great combo on my lips!


XXXOO PG


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lily pink


----------



## Hannah.C

charlotte tilbury lip cheat 'pillow talk' and mac kinda sexy, my go to combo


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick soft coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red for a party


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## jen_sparro

Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in satisfaction


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Gavi
Tonight: NARS Charlotte


----------



## theITbag

Mac Soar liner and brave lipstick.


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Moisture lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## amadea88

NARS lip gloss - pink cantaloupe


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Caramel Gospel


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in cupcake


----------



## amadea88

Still lip glacé - apricot


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry..


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lipbalm in strawberry swirl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss - bright pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry.


----------



## HiromiT

TF's Casablanca


----------



## Iluvbags

Make Up Forever mat 2 (I think) with Bite Beauty Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Seduction


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Meeka41

Mac-fresh brew


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pinky70

Mac candy yum yum lipstick~


----------



## amadea88

Stila lip gloss - apricot


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Deep Mink.  OMG this is my first TF lipstick and not my last....LOVE IT!!  And worth the extra $$$.


Topped with MAC Plushglass in Posh it Up.


XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Bite Beauty Lush Lip Tint


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard & gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite high pigment lip pencil in Rhubarb mixed with Bite luminous creme lipstick in Fig


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle
Today-Dior Creme De Rose balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars lip gloss - pink cantaloupe


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted lip balm in Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## dlina03

NYX Transylvania


----------



## SummerMango

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Cruella


----------



## smileglu

Maybelline Matte lipstick in Touch of Spice, the supposed dupe to Sephora color of the year marsala lipstick (sans funky smell) . After looking for two weeks, I finally found one in Ulta last night that hasn't been sampled or swatched. Loving the color on me!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss -  lily pink


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Francesco


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

Weleda Everon, Bite Gavi


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm..


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter-Pink Truffle.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip gloss - pink cantaloupe


----------



## pinky70

YSL volupte tint in oil -i rose you


----------



## lenarmc

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in 19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar Fresh original lip balm & Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Chanel lip gloss..


----------



## LoriQ

NYC Lipstick in Petal


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - lily pink


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline matte lipstick in ravishing rose


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Soar and Brave


----------



## alyssalenore

Anita by NARS


----------



## amesbegonia

Too Faced Melted Liquified Longwear Lipstick in Sugar.   Best neutral lip I've ever worn and I don't usually like lipstick (MAC Creme de Nude is my former fav thou).  Wow'd.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## floridasun8

Aqua Rouge liquid lipstick in 03 Medium Natural Beige from MUFE Fifty Shades Tease Me kit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## amadea88

Nars lip gloss


----------



## pinky70

nars satin lip pencil in yu


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## chunkylover53

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Fuchsia in Excess


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Napoli


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Determinée


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ology lip balm mint & Clinique chubby stick Curvy Carmel.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow &#128535;


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Alejandro


----------



## purseprincess32

Ology mint lip balm & Revlon Peach Parfait lip butter.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel-Louise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #401


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Hannah.C

chanel rouge coco cheri


----------



## authenticplease

Revlon 'Love that Pink'


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinky70

Loreal color balm spf 15


----------



## amadea88

Clarins color quench lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Anna1

Original Chapstick
Then Sugar lip gloss


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## rutabaga

Nuxe Reve de miel


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Stavros w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lovin It


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## amadea88

Nars lip gloss - Turkish delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Shopmore

TF Didier


----------



## Monikaxx

Mac please me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Debutante Pink


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Kinda Sexy


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de figue


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## amadea88

Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## pinky70

Blistex lip vibrance balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel-Erik


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX Butter gloss-Tiramisu


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Stila lip glaze - raspberry


----------



## Maice

Dior lip polish in 002


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Anna1

Chapstick original


----------



## sanmi

Chanel glossimer..


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Guillermo w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain  #17


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lipstick in cherries in snow.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi brown lip gloss - nude pink


----------



## lifestylekitty

I use this too. It's my fave


----------



## lifestylekitty

Clinique Chubby Stick Intense in Creamiest Caramel


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi brown rum raisin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter - Peach Parfait & Bareminerals Moxie gloss Show Off


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Fendi213

Revlon Sweet Tart lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## pinky70

Almay lip butter..light red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars sheer lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## SummerMango

RiRi Woo &#128132;


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Nuxe Reve De Miel balm and Chanrl
RCS emotion


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Mahagony l/l, Chanel Rivoli l/s


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Black Honey almost lipstick


----------



## pinky70

Mac in Russian red


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Audacious in Charlotte


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea..


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Julian


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage and Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted balm in sweet violet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Shopmore

TF Alejandro


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lipstick in Deep Mink and MAC Plushglass in Posh it Up - LOVE this combo!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Full Potential lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Cherries in snow by Revlon


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Dandelion


----------



## Livia1

NARS Manhunt


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze Raspberry


----------



## Shopmore

TF stavros


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

Estée Lauder Crystal Coral


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Plumping Nude with a little By Terry Gold Digger gloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## unluckystars

Yesterday was MAC Fashion Revival


----------



## arabianrose

Tom Ford - In the buff.
Wearing this on my lips and eyelids.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Chanel Mademoiselle l/s, MAC Dreamy l/g


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## pinky70

Dior lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer in Amour


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Mac toledo collection ..opera


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Rouge Coco - Liaison


----------



## Anna1

Fresh sugar lip gloss


----------



## Anna1

Shopmore said:


> TF stavros




Wow. I wish I could pull that one off &#128546;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Rimmel x Kate Moss #1


----------



## maikokazumi

Macs rubywoo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## coconutsboston

Two-Faced Melted in Berry


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lipbutter in lollipop


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX butter gloss Tiramisu


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Bentley1

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine # 8 and MAC Edge to Edge liner


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Kinda Sexy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #401


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

GUERLAIN Rouge Automatique...cute colour for today


----------



## Linz379

EOS lip balm


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

I agree got to have eos..lol


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm-Mouthwatering Berry.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown lip gloss - buff


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi brown Carolina


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude.


----------



## Fendi213

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk lip liner & MAC Honey Love lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red with Shu Uemura lipgloss


----------



## Meeka41

Gucci -cipria&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## coconutsboston

Too-Faced Melted in Fuschia


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14.


----------



## pinkny

hotshot said:


> Cle de peau T6




How are their lip colors?  Have you tried Sisley?


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Mango


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Mother Pucker - Charm Offensive


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture#3


----------



## coconutsboston

NYX Hunk


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Heroin by mac


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in pink truffle


----------



## loubprincess

Mac heroin


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte candy balm # 14.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## unluckystars

Stila all day liquid lipstick in Beso


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## sanmi

yesterday: LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Colada

Today: It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Matte Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## absolutpink

Fresh Sugar in Rose


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Cruella


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Nars lip gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Pink Truffle -Revlon lip butters


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Avocado lip balm..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G Garcia


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Trying to not purchase any more lipsticks but using up what I have...
Too Faced Spice Spice Baby


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel -Louise &#128151;&#128151;&#128139;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Marilyn


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Bright Pink


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Colada


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Burts Bees lipbalm and Chanel RCS Emotion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick


----------



## pinky70

REVLON lipbutter in lollipop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Claire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## piosavsfan

NARS Audacious lipstick in Dominique.


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Audacious lipstick in Charlotte


----------



## amadea88

Nars lip gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## pinky70

Bite lip crayon in clementine


----------



## sanmi

*Christian Dior Addict Lip Glow Color Awakening Lip Balm*


----------



## SummerMango

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## KittySunn

Mac/Snob


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## tulipfield

MAC Cremesheen Glass in Richer, Lusher


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## chrunchy

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## SummerMango

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise &#128535;


----------



## roundandround

Guerlain Divinora no.274 (an oldie but bc I love the color and the packaging very much I don't wear it quiet often)


----------



## Fendi213

Essence In the Nude liner with MAC Honey Love.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Vintage and Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze -Mango


----------



## kikikaboom

Charlotte Tilbury - Matte Revolution in Bond Girl


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Colada


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm- sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## KittySunn

Mac/ up the amp


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Peach Parfait lip butter


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Buff


----------



## Alana8631

Sephora's Red Hot Tango


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## tulipfield

Stila Lip Glaze in Watermelon


----------



## KittySunn

Lorac/ rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lipstick QueenSilver Screen You Kid


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Rhubarb


----------



## SummerMango

Coconut oil


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Coconut oil and Nars Bahamas - I loooove this color!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupté Shine #5
Purchased today! Love it!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy Balm # 14


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Chihuahua


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Knicole

Mac- chili lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## lenarmc

NARS in Funny Face


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Brighteyed

Right now, aquaphor. Not sure about later


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Guillermo w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Malicieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted lip balm in Rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter Peach Parfait & Moxie gloss in Show Off


----------



## Meeka41

Ysl-beige instinct


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Buff


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS cruella.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## BagLadyEsq

I'm a day late but figured I'd say hi! New to PF but yesterday I wore Chanel Rouge Cocoa "Jean."


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## loubprincess

Mac Ruby Woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pinky70

Nars lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss Chihuahua


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced Melted Liquified Lipstick in Melted Strawberry


----------



## sanmi

Espoir Styling Tint Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Meeka41

Mac cremesheen glass-double happiness


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Gavi and Fig


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## sanmi

Too cool for school Glossy Tint


----------



## jenny70

YSL nude carat gloss


----------



## pinky70

Chapstick


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze in Raspberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip tint in oil #5


----------



## cupcakegirl

jen_sparro said:


> YSL Lip tint in oil #5



How are you liking it?  I've been tempted to get it...


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14
Today-Marc Jacobs Roleplay


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Espoir Styling Tint Lip Balm.


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet La Diva


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roses5682

MAC Spirit


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## amadea88

Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Too Faced Spice Spice Baby & Moxie gloss ShowOff
Today Revlon Peach Parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Fennel

Dior Addict, in shade "Pandore"


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Windy Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Loreal color rich lipbalm in pink satin


----------



## chunkylover53

Anastasia Beverly Hills Liquid Lipstick in Sad Girl (great colour, disappointing formula)


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Shopmore

TF Didier


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Pink Cherie


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Sable


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## Pursegrrl

Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and MAC plushglass in Full for You on top.  WOW!  Great combo.


XXXOO PG


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip tint balm in cherry


----------



## purseprincess32

Last night out to dinner Marc Jacobs Roleplay lipstick
Today Dior Addict Tokyo #422


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Meeka41

Tom ford-stavros &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bonchic15

Nars Cat Fight


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit..


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nars Cruella - &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVoeletters

Bite beauty lippie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Alejandro


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Roleplay


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## jenny70

Chanel sweet beige #297


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Roman Holiday lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass in Bountiful


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## amadea88

Clarinet Color Quench Lip Balm - Raspberry Smoothie


----------



## pinky70

Nars audacious lippie in rita


----------



## Staci_W

gottaluvmybags said:


> Nars Cruella - &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


I got this in my Sephora birthday gift. My husband told me I look like the Joker :/ I thought it was pretty


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Sourire


----------



## patchydel

Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited in RD165.


----------



## sanmi

Bite Beauty Lush Lip Tint.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Nars Audacious in Greta


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - mango


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## Ghettoe

YSL Glossy stain number 4.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## rutabaga

L'oreal lipgloss in Orange Tempo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - buff


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lipstick in Deep Mink, topped with MAC plushglass in Full for You.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## deamongirl

Avon Matte Ruby.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs le marc lip creme in mahogany.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome-La  Juicy Tubes Lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Matte Red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## michellem

Mac faux


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Peach Parfait & Moxie Showoff gloss
Today YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14
Tonight Dior Creme de Rose


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Lip Lock Moisture Balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## unluckystars

Butter London Strawberry Field


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Sheer Ladyflower


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

MAC - Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Chihuahua


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jean


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Gold Digger


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Villa Lante satin lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint


----------



## pond23

Anastasia Beverly Hills "Pure Hollywood"


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## Jesseyeay

Nars Velvet Lip Pencil in Dragon Girl. It has been my go to lip color lately!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict lip glow


----------



## Livia1

Nars Niagara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Goodfrtune

Fresh lip treatment


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Lancome lipgloss in blink pink


----------



## sanmi

Bite Beauty Lush Lip Tint.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Peach


----------



## pinky70

Revlon red by Revlon


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Bobby Brown Lip Gloss - Buff


----------



## luvprada

Chanel Suzanne


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Jane


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Delight water melting lip Gloss - Glam coating.


----------



## jamlovesc

Fresh sugar lip treatment in rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## cupcakegirl

NYX butter gloss in angel food cake


----------



## amadea88

Bars lip gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## chunkylover53

Nars Audacious in Vera


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Moisture lip Balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco in Coco


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14
Today Nars Senorita & Moxie gloss Show off


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Guillermo w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nars Cruella


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco in Arthur


----------



## Shopmore

Dior Rose Baiser


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## purseburstz

MAC Matte Lipstick Cockney


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco in Arthur


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Stuka Lip Glaze - grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick.


----------



## SummerMango

Vitamin E Oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## sanmi

Missha melting moisture lip rouge.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001


----------



## tbbbjb

Lipstick Queen Possessed Metal


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Adrienne


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - star


----------



## princesspig

Laura Mercier lip glace in Blush


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Peach Parfait lip butter & Dior Creme De Rose.


----------



## amadea88

Bars Plushglass - Big Baby


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow.


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## KittySunn

Mac/ snob


----------



## rutabaga

Nars Yu


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Espoir - Styling Tint Lip Balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #3 lip couture


----------



## clevercat

Chanel - London Bus Red.


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.




This.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose daytime
Out to dinner tonight - Nars Senorita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - star


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Buff


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow, with Dior Addict Lip Maximizer (shade 001) on top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo # 422 lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Scarlet Empress (finally back in stock!)


----------



## Goodfrtune

Dior lip glow


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick soft coral


----------



## unluckystars

Nars Dominique


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure lipgloss in Sensible


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## jenjen1964

YSL Rouge Volupte Perle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Yu


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Chihuahua


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Moxie lipgloss Show Off


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel rouge coco no 11 legende


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude...


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip rouge #3


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sugar lip treatment by Fresh


----------



## unluckystars

MAC Goddess of the Sea


----------



## purseprincess32

Peach Parfait lip butter & Moxie Gloss in Show Off


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Melting Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Tint in Oil #4


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #112


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## unluckystars

Mac Fashion Revival


----------



## veronicadg

Eos lipbalm mint


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo Coffret D'or Essence Stay Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle (old version)


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - buff


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees lip balm


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Lippie Stix in Fetch


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## cupcakegirl

fresh sugar advanced therapy balm


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer..


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob lip liner & Moxie gloss Show Off


----------



## frick&frack

.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 17


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint..


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Lip Color in Hot Berry


----------



## pinky70

Captivating copper by loreal


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Rouge Coco - Vera


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## FrenchCountryD

Ravens claw by LASplash cosmetics &#128536;


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Touch of Spice


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lipstick in Violet Fatale.  LOVE!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/Dior panama gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Spice Spice Baby


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Cloverberry

Yves Saint Laurent - fetish pink


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick soft coral.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glacé - lilac


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo # 422 lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS in Sourire


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco in Roussy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## lenarmc

Laura Mercier Creme Smooth Lip Color in Plum Orchid


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Sable


----------



## beanybaker

Tom Ford Sable Smoke - Charlotte Tilbury Iconic Nude


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze in grapefruit


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer in 471 Prune Zip


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob liner & Moxie gloss Show Off


----------



## beanybaker

nuxe reve de miel


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm- blueberry acai.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit..


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## lovemysavior

NARS Audacious Anna lipstick


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass


----------



## pinky70

Chanel hydrating coco shine in BOY


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Fendi213

Essence In the Nude liner, MAC Please me lipstick with MAC Honey Love lipstick over the top to nude it out a little.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick & UD Naked lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Lippie Stix in Juicy


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi brown rum raisin


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Amour glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Liar lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Pure Zen


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## amadea88

RMK Lip Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Oona Noir lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict New York


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale with Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer in 471 Prune Zip on top.


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Rikugien satin lip pencil


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Gold Digger


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Gavi


----------



## srslyjk

Nars Amsterdam


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Shiseido Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS in Dolce Vita.


XXXOO PG


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Lippie Stix in Corset


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Liar Sheen lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Sable


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## amadea88

RMK Lip Gloss


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## Cloverberry

YSL nude beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford lipstick Spanish pink


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm- sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise &#128535; &#128132;


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Rikugien satin lip pencil


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #4


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care .
http://www.kakoistyle.com/lip-balm/228-kiss-me-moist-lip-glossy-spf-15-uv-care.html


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BITE rosewood


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte candy balm # 14


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Sheer Revolution Lipstick in Sheer Shame


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Rouge in Love lipstick #106 Jolis Matins


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Morning - YSL Volupte candy balm # 14 
Afternoon lunch - Nars Rikugien lip pencil


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Chihuahua


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Cle De Peau Lip Gloss.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lip pencil in Soar (filled in the entire lip area), topped with MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick and lipglass.  Love this!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## A.H8

By terry rose balm (not sure of the actual name) and too face melted nude


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale and Mac Relentlessly Red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday -YSL voupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle
Today-same.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #17


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Rikugien and Dior Cygne Noir gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Revolution Sheen lipstick- Liar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Lush Honey Trap lip balm


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Lippie Stix in Westie with MAC Viva Glam Miley Cyrus Lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon 'Just Bitten Kissable' - 025 Sweetheart Valentine

Revlon no longer makes this color. If you have any matches for this color, please let me know because I love it! thanks in advance.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Modesty


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinky70

Miss magenta lipstick by Loreal


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Aura


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle
Today- Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## lawandas

Fresh Sugar (Honey)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## s3raph1nas

Dior Addict Lip Glow in 001 Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex(Cherry)


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - cherry lip balm &#127826;


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte candy balm # 5 Mouthwatering Berry


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome-La  Juicy Tubes Lipgloss.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Bobby Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## Hurrem1001

Seventeen - 22 Metal Shine

Sounds dreadful, but is actually an incredibly pretty coral/pink with a gold hue to it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## prplhrt21

Tom Ford Didier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## kvu3

Lancôme love it lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lip pencil in Soar, and lipstick and lipglass both in Viva Glam VI


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Garcia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Rikugien satin lip pencil


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS lipstick in Shrinigar.  Beautiful raspberry!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter sugar plum


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco in Emilienne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## misstrine85

Max Factor Scarlet Ghost. The perfect blend of pink and red on me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> [FONT=&amp]Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea[/FONT]




This.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Tint in Oil # 8 Pink About Me ( This is amazing and so moisturizing on the lips). My summer go to lip product! If you are huge fan on the YSL Volupte Candy balms you will love the new lip oil tints!


----------



## pinky70

Clarins Age defying lipstick in juicy clementine


----------



## monsterabby

Tom Ford 03 Casablanca. Worth the $$!


----------



## sanmi

Peripera Tint Strawberry juice.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS Monte-Carlo


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Honeypot Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom ups - melonie


----------



## pinky70

Lipstick by Dior addict in miami


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Plaisir


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals marvelous moxie lip gloss - Stunner


----------



## misstrine85

Max Factor Scarlet Ghost again.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer.


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes rouge


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## pinky70

Nars audacious lippie in Greta


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar
Today Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chanel Legende


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Vntage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Nude lip liner & Milani lip gloss over the top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## ColdSteel

NYX butter balm in Brownie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Peach Parfait & Milani lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Clarinet Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate 03


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in lollipop


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning Dior Lipglow
Afternoon Revlon color burst matte balm Sultry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## ColdSteel

Benebalm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Iluvbags

Oldie--MAC Brave New Bronze.


----------



## pinky70

Nars audacious lipstick in Jane


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Magnolia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## KittySunn

Polished purple lip stain by sephora.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Please Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## pinky70

Beige lip by loreal


----------



## sanmi

VDL tint bar shot gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## pinky70

Clinique chubby stick in super strawberry


----------



## Librarychickie

Sisley phyto lip twist #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior lipglow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens lip pencil & gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars lip pencil in Friviolous


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Iluvbags

MUFE 17 with Bite Beauty gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## pinky70

NYX soft matte lip cream in Prague


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced La Creme in Spice Spice Baby


----------



## Hurrem1001

Gosh lip lacquer - 004 Flirty Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Peach


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford pussycat -matte lipstick


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown Brown Sugar


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon colorburst stain/balm in Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Brave


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution lipstick-Liar


----------



## sanmi

The Body Shop Cocoa Butter Lip Care


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Turn On


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in berry smoothie


----------



## Azmeg

YSL Tint In Oil in Cherry My Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## kikikaboom

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution in Bond Girl


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Chubby Stick Baby Tint.


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced La Creme in I Want Candy


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## pinky70

Covergirl glossy balm in Java


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Lipbalm today....no lippy or gloss!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard w/gloss


----------



## meegurl

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Chatterbox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced La Creme in Coral Fire


----------



## sanmi

Jack Black Intense Lip Balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Rimmel East End Snob liner & Nars Turkish Delight
Today YSL Volupte Candy Balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel- Kate Moss #110


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## pinky70

Too faced lipstick in teddy berry


----------



## chunkylover53

Clinique Punch Pop


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Benetint [emoji16]the red one


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## Kyokei

MAC - Kinda Sexy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Deep Mink.  Absolutely LOVE this!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar & UD lip gloss Walk of Shame


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Chatterbox


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Bene tint [emoji7]


----------



## Elsie87

Dior Addict Fluid Stick in 389 "Kiss me"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS in Shrinigar with Posh it Up (MAC) Plushglass


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon colorburst Honey lip balm/stain


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Nivea milk and honey lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Shopmore

I'm so excited to break out my Tom Ford Rose Soleil today!


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube Night Orchid


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict lipstick Pink Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## mona83

I'm wearing YVES SAINT LAURENT
Volupté Tint-In-Oil in cherry my cherie. Love that it looks like a gloss but not sticky like a gloss at all.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Sulwhasoo Essential Lipcare Apricot


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Izzy48

Chantecaille Lip Chic China Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict Pink Cherie Lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar & UD gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila All Day Liquid Lipstick in Fiery


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## HamSiAO

YSL rouge volupte in beige ultimate


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Gold Digger


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Buff


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> VDL tint bar shot gloss




This.


----------



## unluckystars

Nars Barbara


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## pinky70

Benefit lip tint


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

This morning Dior Lip Glow
Afternoon Dior Addict Pink Cherie lipstick & UD Walk of Shame lip gloss


----------



## pinky70

EOS lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Sheer Revolution in Sheer Ladyflower


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint Vivid Scarlet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Dany_37

Mac - Angel lipstick
Mac - Oyster Girl Lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Madleiine

Maybelline baby lips cherry


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted lipbalm sweet violet


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Lip Glow Pink


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Melting Lip Balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Rouge in Danger


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## vangie

mac ririwoo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pinky70

YSL SHEER CANDY in coral sun


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte lip oil in tint #8 Pink About Me


----------



## chessmont

Rimmel Moisture Renew SPF 18


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment.


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Mango


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Sheer Revolution in Sheer Streak


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Kat Madridista

NARS Audacious Sandra


----------



## roundandround

Thierry Mugler Lip Lacker Plexi Gloss Pink effect (forgot about this baby lol)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

Bare Minerals Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars Rikiguen lip pencil & UD lipgloss
Today UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## unluckystars

Mac Domestic Diva


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## unluckystars

Mac steam heat


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Big Baby


----------



## Pjsproul

Mac viva glam II with rimmel oh my gloss purr glossy cat on top ...


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Oil in Tint # 8


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Izzy48

Claris Joli Rouge-grenadine


----------



## pquiles

MAC Archie Girls -  Daddy's little girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Linz379

The Body Shop Cocoa Butter lip balm


----------



## pinky70

Butter london lipbutter in strawberry fields !


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Madleiine

MAC lipstic - all fired up


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford lip stick in Spanish pink.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## luvprada

Raisin berry bobble brown


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Topanga


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Revolution Sheer lipstick Liar & UD lip gloss
Today YSL oil in lip tint Pink About Me # 8


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## perlefine

Nyx butter gloss in merengue


----------



## pinky70

Loreal color Rich lipbalm in pink satin


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink shade


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinky70

Butter london tinted lipbalm in ABBEY ROSE


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Moirai

Clinique Superbalm and Bobbi Brown


----------



## purseprincess32

Today YSL # 14 Volupte Candy balm


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## AnnieValentine

Bobbi Brown lip gloss - almost pink


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop Born Lippy - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## Madleiine

Manhattan lips2last Red


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick.


----------



## unluckystars

Nars Bansar


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## KittyLouise

Just a lip pencil all over - MAC Whirl.


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob liner & UD Walk of Shame lipgloss


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford Spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## dlina03

Mac Ri Ri Woo


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Stay All Day Vinyl Lip Gloss in Nude Vinyl. Sooooooo gluggy but such a nice colour.


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #4


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Anna1

Cvs lipbalm


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 17


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #5


----------



## tatayap

Too Cool For School Glossy Blaster Tint


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pinky70

Mac lipstick in twig


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter.


----------



## LVk8

LipFusion gloss in Berry


----------



## Pursegrrl

Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


XXXOO PG


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Chihuahua


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Matte Orchid


----------



## jetstream7

Sonia Kashuk poppy nude lip pencil (bright red/orange).


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## josephineperry

Chanel Rouge Allure


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte balm#14


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Madleiine

Vaseline aloe vera


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Super-Colour Sexy Mother Pucker Lip Gloss - Punchbowl


----------



## Pursegrrl

MBMJ in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Walk of Shame Lip gloss & Nars Rikugen lip pencil


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein WANTED STELLARS GLOSS Luminous Coral.


----------



## Iluvbags

MAC Freckletone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## meowmeow94

Guerlain Rouge G - Garconne  bright and long lasting


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Mineralize Rich in Good Taste


----------



## user448751

jojoba oil


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Too faced lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## user448751

Loreal Infallible Rosebud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint.


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford Spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Burmese Kiss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Mydu

MAC - Real Redhead


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop Born Lippy - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar
Today Dior Addict 714 New York


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford lip sheer in skinny dip


----------



## Moirai

Clinique superbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## jess236

Clinique High Impact lipstick peach pop


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## classypeach

Bobbi brown raspberry shimmer lipstick


----------



## Moniica1

Bobbi Brown Pink Kiss Lip Color


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## chunkylover53

Nars Audacious in Brigitte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS Shrinagar.


XXXOO PG


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Mehr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Kyokei

MAC Matte Royal


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## roundandround

Wearing a lot these days YSL glossy stain #112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14
Today Nars Rikugen lip pencil & UD Lip Gloss


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Mehr


----------



## Mz Steph

Mac Russian Red


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar original lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## advaitaw

Estee Lauder - Envy Sculpting something Lipstick in Intense Nude


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## pinky70

Burberry lip sheer


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## lovemysavior

Anastasia Beverly Hills Pure Hollywood liquid lipstick.


----------



## Madleiine

Max FactorX pink brandy 825


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

VDL tint bar shot gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford Spanish pink


----------



## tatayap

MAC Dubonnet


----------



## advaitaw

Chanel Liberte


----------



## misstrine85

Chanrl RCS Emotion


----------



## Mydu

Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Tangerine


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lancome L'Absolu Velours in Peche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

YSL Volupte Tint-In-Oil in Oh My Gold and Sephora Ultra Shine gloss (Not sure of the color. It's discontinued and sold out).


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Revolution in Streak


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Mother Pucker XL Extreme-Plump lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Milani # 4 Natural lip pencil & UD lipgloss
Today Rimmel East End Snob lip pencil & UD lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pinky70

Love that pink by Revlon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter




This


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory Sexy Mother Pucker XL Extreme-Plump lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry  dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Brigitte lipgloss.


----------



## pinky70

Nivea balm ..peeling horrible lips..


----------



## chunkylover53

Besame Red Hot Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## lovemysavior

Anastasia Beverly Hills Craft


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora brand lip moisturizer


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Naked


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## Moirai

Vincent Longo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry figue baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees tinted balm in red dahlia


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Lily Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## perlefine

Ysl sheer candy in cool guava


----------



## frzsri

NYX Butter Lipgloss in Strawberry Parfait, my MLBB shade. [emoji173]&#65039; it!


----------



## Mydu

Mac Coral Bliss


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford spanish pink  w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## clu13

Jack black intense therapy lip balm - vanilla & lavender


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Oil Tint Pink About Me and again today. Great stuff to use and keeps my lips moist all day.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lancome-La  Juicy Tubes Lipgloss


----------



## kblucero

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## tatayap

Tony Moly Delight Tint and lots of Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Lumiere


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Big Baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS Shrinagar lipstick - LOVE!


XXXOO PG


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #17


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swann


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## loveforbal

Nars Dolce vita matte lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF CaSAblanca w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care .


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip utter in lolipop


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard w/gloss


----------



## Librarychickie

Sisley Phyto Lip twist #3


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Mineralize Rich in Be a Lady


----------



## Madleiine

Lip therapy vaseline with Aloe vera.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow with
Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001 on top


----------



## kblucero

MAC please me


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## Mydu

MAC Cosmo


----------



## Love Of My Life

baume de rose figue


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick
Today Revlon Colorburst balm/stain Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Viva Glam VI - lipglass in the same


XXXOO PG


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## janice

Buxom lipgloss- Mai Tai


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip cputure #3


----------



## roundandround

YSL glossy stain #112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Vanessa


----------



## pinky70

Sephora lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

ELF mineral lip tint in Rose - our a/c is not working at home so I grabbed my travel bag to do my makeup at work where it is cool.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## chunkylover53

Nars Audacious in Kelly


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob liner & UD lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lush Honey Trap lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Native


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow
with
Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001 on top


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pinky70

Nivea vitamin swirl


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Petite Red


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Gloss D'enfer in Fuschia Ding


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Nars Senorita
Today Revlon Peach Parfait lip butter


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> YSL glossy stain #112






Almost wearing this everyday, lovely color for summer


----------



## kblucero

Mac All Fired Up


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Rouge G in Gemma.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> VDL tint bar shot gloss




This.


----------



## advaitaw

Mac See Sheer


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## tatayap

Revlon Matte Lipstick in Cocoa Craving


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## BomberGal

Korres Jasmin lip butter (moisturizer)
Missha Lipstick Primer
Etude House Lips-talk #EPK003 (base)
Skinfood Tomato Cool Jelly tint #1 (gradient)


----------



## pquiles

MAC Loud and Lovely gloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Tokyo # 422 lipstick & UD lip gloss


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Big Baby


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer


----------



## pinky70

Nivea cherry tinted balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Nahema


----------



## roundandround

just Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Lip Protectant


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## purseprincess32

Daytime-YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14.
Out to dinner-Maybelline Matte Touch of Spice lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Dimitri


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pinky70

Nivea vitamin swirl


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Nahema


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## frzsri

NYX Butter Lipbalm in Brownie


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Nahema


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## deltalady

Le Métier de Beauté Grenadine


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropic Lip Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm




This.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 
Today Revlon Color burst balm tint Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Rouge Orage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## br_t

An organic vegan lipstick hemp organics, color is coral


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley lip gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution-Liar lipstick


----------



## sanmi

EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm.


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline lip blur in plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Cambon


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Colonia

Rouge Dior - Darling (best pink ever!)


----------



## advaitaw

Hourglass Opaque Rouge in Empress


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution lipstick-Liar


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## pinky70

TOM FORD in spanish pink


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

dior- lip maximizer in pink


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## emmijohanna

Clarins Instant light natural lip perfector in Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose figue


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss -Naked


----------



## tatayap

Chanel Rogue Allure - Flamboyant


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## bernacular

Eos lip balm in clean mint [emoji11]


----------



## sanmi

The Body Shop Cocoa Butter Lip Care


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Too Faced Coral Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## pinky70

Marc jacobs lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Roleplay 110 lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior AddictExtreme Collection


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Lancôme lipgloss


----------



## advaitaw

Guerlain lipgloss in Browny Clap


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

la mer lipbalm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Lucky


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Secrete


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Fresh lip tint tulip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

_Elizabeth 8-Hr Cream Nourishing Lip Balm_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac syrup


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tom Ford Peter


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## BelleDeNuit

The Saem Honey Sugar lipstick 02 honey berry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Kyokei

Too Faced Melted Candy.

Their Melted lipsticks are my newest makeup love.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Skinfood Honeypot Lip Balm.




This


----------



## chunkylover53

Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in L.U.V.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## BelleDeNuit

KIKO ultra glossy stylo 811 Raspberry


----------



## kadelle

Chanel sweet beige


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## amadea88

Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## BelleDeNuit

KIKO smart lipstick 905 red coral


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"


----------



## deltalady

MAC Syrup


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac syrup


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Lipstick Glow Balm.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Rosebud Salve (in a tube)


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lipstick in Deep Mink 

XXXOO PG


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Skinfood my short cake RD01 Cherry Mousse lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution Liar
Today YSL Volutpe Candy balm # 14


----------



## fightthesunrise

Revlon matte balm in Elusive covered with a Clinique chubby stick in Whole Lotta Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## candylion

Tony Moly's lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## cupcakegirl

revlon gloss- kiss me coral


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Accessorize - Head over Heels intense 4 colour lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## ashlie

Mac matte pink plaid


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Typhi

Revlon really red matte


----------



## Freckles1

Tom Ford Indian Rose


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer.


----------



## cupcakegirl

kiss my face lip balm- coconut pineapple


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## chunkylover53

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution in Miss Kensington


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Allure Palpitante


----------



## BelleDeNuit

The Saem Saemmul jelly volume lipgloss - Sour Cherry


----------



## Shopmore

TF Julian


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## fightthesunrise

Too Faced in Melted Chihuahua


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel RCS in Sourire


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Labello fruity shine cherry lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Revlon Matte balm Honey
Today Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## minami

Loving the nars audacious lippie in michiyo &#128149;


----------



## SweetTea26

MAC Fresh Brew w/ NYX Espresso liner


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee &#128535;


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Rimmel East End Snob lip pencil & UD WOS lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## chunkylover53

Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Lovesick


----------



## lizluv90

MAC Ruby Woo ...


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lush Honey Trap lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## jen_sparro

Mac Brave


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## cupcakegirl

clinique chubby stick in two ton tomato


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Gardenia - NYX


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow/Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Revlon colorburst balm Honey
Today Dior Lipglow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline                              Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac viva glam v


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## JosiePosie

MAC Eugenie, part of the Giambattista Valli collection 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product...ck/Giambattista-Valli-Lipstick#/shade/Eugenie_


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## sanmi

bobbi brown shimmer lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Corza




----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ByTerry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## renzkat

Elizabeth Arden lip gloss!


----------



## misscocktail

Ruby Woo by Mac


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Viva


----------



## candylion

Tony Moly lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth 8-Hr Cream Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## Talinder

NARS Audacious Geraldine


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Patina


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink.


----------



## chunkylover53

Kat Von D Everlastjng Liquid Lipstick in Ayesha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roses5682

Nars, Wonder lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess "Betty"


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Cherry Lip Balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday NYX Tiramisu buttergloss
Today UD Sheer Revolution Liar & UD WOS lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## namida23

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #2


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Blooming POP Tint Lip Balm by Lioele


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## mona83

YSL tint-in-oil in undress me


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## misstrine85

YSL RPC Fuschia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard & gloss


----------



## Kyokei

Too Faced Melted Chihuahua.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL lip oil tint Pink About Me # 8


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Ultra Matte in Bumble


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leo*nardo & gloss*


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay WOS lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Dany_37

Mac Oyster Girl Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Kyokei

Too Faced Melted Fig


----------



## namida23

Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil, Revlon Kissable Balm Stain in Honey.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## CDinLV

NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brûlée


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess nude lip liner w/TF rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Clarins Eclat Minute' Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - St Germain


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Too Faced Fuchsia Shock lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & rose crush gloss


----------



## roses5682

nars orgasm lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## MkLover209

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Mac koi coral


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth 8-Hr Cream Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Urban Decay WOS lipgloss
Today Dior Addict # 422 Tokyo


----------



## sanmi

Canmake Candy Wrap Lip


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Ultra Matte in Lychee


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

OCC lip tar in Lydia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - april


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar


----------



## CDinLV

NYC Sweet Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care


----------



## thuytran158

Dior addict Lip Glow and TF Velvet Cherry x


----------



## chunkylover53

Estée Lauder Defiant Coral


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Jack Black Intense Lip Balm


----------



## Kyokei

Too Faced Melted Chihuahua. I've been really into this entire line of lipsticks lately.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas


----------



## chunkylover53

Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Berlin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow layered with Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## emmijohanna

Charlotte Tilbury Portobello girl lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink & Sisley gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## porseler

Just eos lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Please Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## leslie_x

LA girl matte pigment gloss in the color dreamy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## chunkylover53

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Melancolie


----------



## roses5682

Nars Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## Fashdashing

Hourglass "Grace"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Mitsukuni

Pink Blossom - Bobbi Brown


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Origins Hydrating Lip Balm




This


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick & UD WOS lipgloss


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## LilySmith

Laura Mercier Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL volupte Candy balm # 14


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC No Faux Pas lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Tony Moly delight sweet stick 01 Sweet Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment




This


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## buonobi

Chicca #20


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## leslie_x

Mac chatterbox


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## baglover1973

Dior addict lip plump in pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Melting Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL # 14 Belle Cannelle Volupte Candy Balm


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Mac Ravishing


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Double Dare


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel l/l Nude, Tom Ford Peter l/s, MAC Dreamy l/g


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Stay Magnolia


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior - Addict Lip Glow Color Awakening Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## roses5682

Chanel lipgloss spark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## tohellwiththis

Tom Ford Lips&Boys #22 Patrick


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## tohellwiththis

Lip Smackers coke cherry flavored lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden - Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford so vain


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick soft coral.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon lip butter Pink Truffle


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## tohellwiththis

Dior lip glow balm


----------



## mile

this is the best guid for you all TY








http://fileml.com/file/05ved


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint.


----------



## clinkenwar

Surratt Eglantine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & Love Bruise gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Nude l/l, Tom Ford Peter l/s, MAC Dreamy l/g


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## sanmi

EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm


----------



## antschulina

Caudalie lip conditioner and lancôme juicy tube in fraise


----------



## ScottyGal

Buxom Full-On Lip Polish - Trixie


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day of Tom Ford So Vain & Love Bruise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Pensive


----------



## josieblime

roundandround said:


> Laura Mercier Baby Lips




This is my favorite! I just bought another tube myself.


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Water Drop Tint.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## ScottyGal

Buxom Full-On Lip Polish - Trixie


----------



## jen_sparro

MAC Brave


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## tohellwiththis

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in #54 Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Burts Bees Pink Grapefruit Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL lip liner w/TF rose crush gloss


----------



## Milky caramel

MAC Naked Honey Skin Salve


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Lip Lock Moisture Balm


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## rockstarmish

MAC Heroine


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Debutante Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Gold Digger


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## purseprincess32

Rimmel East End Snob liner & UD WOS lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/love bruise gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Kyokei

MAC's Dark Outsider


----------



## tohellwiththis

Tom Ford - Vanilla Suede


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Tom Ford- Paradiso


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Buxom Full-On Lip Polish - Trixie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## sanmi

Jack Black Intense Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit.


----------



## charlie1981

Teeez love triangle lipstick


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Captivante


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Nar Rikugien lip pencil


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Cerise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## Samantha S

Rouge dior 999


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit Ultra Plush - Dandelion


----------



## buonobi

Chanel Rouge Coco shine Dialogue 84


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Korea


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Carmex


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## fendifemale

L'Oréal Frida's Nude w/ Ruby Kisses Lilac


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## Kyokei

Dior Continental


----------



## Shopmore

TF Alejandro


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca w/love bruise gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS like balm-sweet mint.


----------



## tohellwiththis

Kiko Milano - Lip Volume cream.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roundandround

josieblime said:


> This is my favorite! I just bought another tube myself.



This is my 2nd tube and will be buying another as back up. Love the color and the smell!

------------------

By Terry Cherry Cherry today


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Silk Intense Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## aprilarrieta

Benetint cha cha tint and balm :-*


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 Canelle Belle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Cerise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Nude l/l, Tom Ford Peter l/s


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick


----------



## SweetTea26

Mac Fresh Brew


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL  Impera


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## tohellwiththis

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #19 Fuchsia in Rage


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 17


----------



## BeachBagGal

Tarte LipSurgence lip gloss in Harmony. Almost out! [emoji20]


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Shiseido Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Rouge Pur Couture in Prune Avenue (54)


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## sanmi

NYXs Lip Primer in Nude.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Tom Ford Peter l/s, MAC Dreamy l/g


----------



## BeachBagGal

Revlon Coral Reef lip gloss. Almost gone. [emoji20].  One of my fav summer colors


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Mayflower


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Extreme Butter- Spice Cake


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Passau

Christian Louboutin Rouge Matte in Just Nothing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL petal pink


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Cola


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict # 714 New York lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## BeachBagGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lipgloss in Spark Plug


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Stila Lip Glaze


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict lip


----------



## Yul4k

NARS Audacious Lipstick-Anabella


----------



## Fran0421

Soar lipliner and l'oreal Eva's nude


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## IndigoRose

MAC Flat Out Fabulous with MAC Half 'N Half on top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL # 14 Cannelle Belle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clarinet Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## theITbag

Tom ford pussycat lipstick with mac absolute it lip liner.  Can others post pictures too so that we can see what the colors look like?


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SO Vain w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Cerise


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## LKKay

Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick in bordeaux


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## citruses

Vaseline &#128068;


----------



## amadea88

Nars Plushglass - Bountiful


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Colada


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

sheer voile in Louboutin Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - denise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree ~ Melting Lip Balm


----------



## misscocktail

Nuxe Reve de Miel stick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict# 714 New York lipstick ( Discontinued but a beautiful shade for fall) Had backups.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## citruses

YSL volupte sheer candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL # 14 Volupte Candy balm Belle Cannelle


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain + gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals like gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tubes - raspberry tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Satin rouge CL


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## pquiles

Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL impera & sheer voile red


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## purseprincess32

UD WOS lip gloss


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit.


----------



## IndigoRose

lipliner - Chestnut (MAC)
lipstick - Persistance (MAC)


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## princesspig

Mac Fanfare


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS life balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm.


----------



## LadyBird123

Catrice Lumination Lipstick C02-Pink MATTrix


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca & love bruise gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Gold Digger


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## coconutsboston

NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien


----------



## Hurrem1001

lip balm -Neutrogena Norwegian Formula


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## sanmi

the face shop lipstick


----------



## candiesgirl408

YSL sheer volupte in papaya & nars lipgloss in sweet revenge. 


I like using the YSL as a lip balm base.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry Kisses lipstick # 85 Sepia


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## blissedthistle

NARS Honolulu Honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care .


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF so vain + love bruise gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- rose gitane.


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict New York # 714


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly ~ Delight water melting lip Gloss - Glam coating.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Romance


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict # 714 New York


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lancome-La  Juicy Tubes Lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL red satin


----------



## Fran0421

Kat von d lolita


----------



## divababe

CL petal rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Melting Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/sheer voile red on bottom lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict # 714 New York lipstick
Today Burberry Kisses Sepia lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## divababe

CL belly bloom


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Colada


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF so vain & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Too cool for school Glossy Tint.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-evening glow.


----------



## divababe

TF Spanish pink


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Rikugien satin lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## sally.m

Loboutin Satin Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Mimosa


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MAC Velvet Teddy again...


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Frivole88

Dior addict lip glow


----------



## sanmi

Clinique - Full Potential lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Shopmore

Tom ford so vain


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry dare to bare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Serum Intense Lipstick


----------



## jen_sparro

Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Yu


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## BeachBagGal

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie. One of my favs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Strawberry Chap Stick.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## sanmi

Origins Lip Balm


----------



## divababe

Burberry kisses in English rose - disappointed at the quality of the lipsticks. They are very hydrating, but they are not pigmented at all, at least in the lighter color (English rose and tulip pink) that I tried.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Ljlj

Buxom Two-Timer


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose & UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## krissa

Maybelline Party Pink


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree  Melting Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford richard w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## mariafano

tom ford nude vanilla


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL red satin


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry Kisses # 85 Sepia lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

dior addict -maximizer lipgloss


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Glossy Stain #9


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/voile red on top


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline baby lips.


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Lip Quench


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Cola


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Cerise


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Fran0421

Soar lipliner and kinda sexy lipstick both in mac


----------



## Akatareeves

Rimmel provocalips in I'll call you!
Love it and it sooo kissproof transferproof etc


----------



## Livia1

Caudallie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## ScottyGal

BUXOM Full-On Lip Polish - Trixie


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pquiles

Dior color reviver balm in 001 and topped with
Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in 400


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown blackberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL  Belle Cannelle candy balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Verinaamelia

MAC russian red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Bare it All megalast lipstick


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint.




This


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## ScottyGal

BUXOM Full-On Lip Polish - Trixie


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Lip Glow 
Today Nars Rikugien satin lip pencil & Urban Decay WOS lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco in Superstition topped with Dior Addict Gloss in Brown Panama


----------



## sanmi

Cremesheen Glass


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Mac so chaud


----------



## tulipfield

Givenchy Rouge Boudoir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Sunscreen


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain  112


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## roundandround

Revisited an oldie in my stash....but still doing good-Chanel Shanghai Red for Monday!


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint


----------



## LRG

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in shade 1 (I think it's pink nude or pink beige or something like that... The name isn't on the tube)


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pquiles

Estée Lauder Shameless Violet lipstick.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## divababe

Sephora cream lipstick in color 07


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dolce gabbana - princess


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution Liar
Today YSL Volupte Candy balm-# 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## divababe

CL rouge matte


----------



## pquiles

YSL Kiss and Blush #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roses5682

Bobby Brown lipgloss nude.


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & Love bruise gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lancome-La Juicy Tubes Lipgloss


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## hellorusky

Shu Uemura rogue unlimited sheer shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel - cambon


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Satin Red


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Mimosa


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lip - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## debssx3

burts bees chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

DeMamiel lip hydrator


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Tom ford virgin rose


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Avocado lip balm


----------



## pquiles

Clinique Black Cherry layered with Estee Lauder Commanding


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry..


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Akatareeves

Today: YSL RPC 51
Gorgeous colour!!!!


----------



## Fran0421

Mac Mehr


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm- coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

VDL tint bar shot gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  So Vain


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth 8-Hr Cream Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## shazzy99

MAC Brave lipstick


----------



## Fran0421

Essence cool nude lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/love bruise gloss


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Satin Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## theITbag

Mac Absolute it lip liner with Tom Ford Vanilla Suede


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## sanmi

Laneige&#8217;s lovely Water Drop Tinted Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict # 714 New York


----------



## citruses

Nuxe honey lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree ~ Melting Lip Balm


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Extreme Butter Gloss- Spice Cake


----------



## sanmi

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pquiles

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tom Ford Lip Color Shine in Quiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy balm


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## emmijohanna

Charlotte Tilbury Portobello girl lipgloss[emoji4]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Honeypot Lip Balm.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure Enivree


----------



## Storm Spirit

Sulwhasoo Essential Lip Care Sea Berry


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## IndigoRose

Viva Glam V lipstick by MAC


----------



## Kyokei

Tom Ford Dark and Stormy


----------



## Love Of My Life

De mamiel rosy balm


----------



## sanmi

Peripera Tint Strawberry juice.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## hellokimmiee

Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in Red Fuschia


----------



## chunkylover53

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Stockholm


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink again


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein WANTED  Luminous Coral.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## roundandround

Only Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Lip Protectant Stick Balm today


----------



## emmijohanna

Charlotte Tilbury Blonde lipgloss


----------



## alyssalenore

mac whirl + stone


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment...


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Secret Kiss Sweet Glam Tint Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## rockstarmish

Nyx Aria


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tom Ford Lip Shine Smitten


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pmburk

Nivea Raspberry Rose Kiss lip butter


----------



## theITbag

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3167619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac whirl + stone




Very nice!  I have the whirl... Let me go looking for the stone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## sanmi

LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm..


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Espoir - Styling Tint Lip Balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## pquiles

Dior lip balm 001


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care .


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lip liner - Bordeaux 
NYX butter gloss- Raspberry Tart


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #4


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Satin Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## rutabaga

Nars Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution Liar
Today Dior Addict New York # 714


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## sanmi

_The Saem Sammeul Tint Aqua Tint - Pink_


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pmburk

Philosophy Peppermint Bark lip gloss


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty matte lip crayon in Torte


----------



## kiss_p

bareminerals Best Friend lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Storm Spirit

By Terry Baum De Rose SPF 15. Not a fan of the scent... At all.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## sanmi

MAC velvet Teddy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

SKINFOOD Tomato Jelly Tint Lip.


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Jetsetter


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree ~ Melting Lip Balm


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Grace - Delilah


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer bu Ch@nel


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Cremesheen Glass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## brianne1114

BITE gloss in Kir Royal


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Istria


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Eco flower tint balm Azaleas


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fresh Advanced Therapy lipbalm


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Burberry Kisses lipstick Sepia # 85


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/love bruise gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - Marshmallow Electro


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Gold Digger


----------



## dodowin

Bite Beauty - mauvember


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## fendifemale

NYC liquid lipshine- Brighton Beach Peach


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

*Kiss My Face Organic Lip Care*


----------



## Fran0421

L'oreal lipliner in bois de rose and rimmel moisture renew lipstick in notting hill nude on top


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Seduction


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF richard w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

NARS Rikugien


----------



## sanmi

*EOS Lip Balm*


----------



## Via_04

Dior Addict in Pandore


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty matte creme lip pencil in Torte


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

NARS Lip pencil in 413 Bleeker St


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Albeit lipstick in Claret


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer bu Ch@nel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## Via_04

Mac Russian Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Via_04

Dior Addict Extreme Delice


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Shanghai Red again


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

sanmi said:


> Berrisom My Lip Tint.



Which shade? I have just ordered mine-so keen to try!


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - star


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

TaRaUnnie said:


> Which shade? I have just ordered mine-so keen to try!


I have 3 of these currently: Dear coral, Pure pink and lovely peach


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Lychee


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Pensive


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Audacious in Anita


----------



## srslyjk

NARS Terre de Feu mixed with some NARS Volga


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## TaRaUnnie

sanmi said:


> I have 3 of these currently: Dear coral, Pure pink and lovely peach



Wow that's so nice! I bought the Pure Pink colour..do they really work as well as they advertise?


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## pmburk

MAC lipstick in Retro


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Honeypot Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Dialogue


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## bella601

Mac - Living Legend


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Adaniels729

Nars O gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pmburk

Nivea Raspberry Rose Kiss lip butter


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Espoir - Styling Tint Lip Balm.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## roses5682

Chanel lipgloss in Spark


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- Greek holiday.


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Babyface Pure Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier today-UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick
Late afternoon Nars Falbala lipstick


----------



## Kyokei

Tom Ford Pussycat


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## tanya devi

By TERRY Cherry Bomb nutri color &#127801;


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink shade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

Napoleon Perdis lip balm in Sigrid


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Rhubarb


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobby Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Rimmel Lasting Finish Colour Rush #100 Give me a cuddle


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Cool for School-lip balm in the color wine


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS- Cruising.


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry Kisses # 85 Sepia lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Sephora Super Nourishing Lip Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Red


----------



## pmburk

Napoleon Perdis lip balm in Sigrid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## Fran0421

L'oreal lipstick in Eva's nude privee collection


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - 001


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint


----------



## pmburk

Besame Coral lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Fran0421

Brave by mac


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict # 714 New York


----------



## sanmi

Beessential Orange Ginger Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/bruise love gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stila lip glaze-kaleidoscope.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Megalast lipstick in Spiked with Rum


----------



## sanmi

LG VDL Tint Bar Milk Colada - Pink Cola.


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Maybelline lippie in Power Peony


----------



## sanmi

Cremesheen Glass


----------



## candiesgirl408

My new favorite for winter: fresh sugar lip treatment in passion! 

Love it!


----------



## Fran0421

Mac whirl lipliner and kat von d cathedral over the top and australis liquid lipstick in paree to make it lighter


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Water Jelly Tint - Strawberry


----------



## roundandround

Revisiting my stash of Nars Scarlet Empress (discontinued). Loving this color  once again


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Sheer Voile Lip Rose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Fran0421

Burberry cameo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tube - exotic bomb


----------



## srslyjk

Stila color balm in Vivienne


----------



## pmburk

Smith's Rose salve


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## bunnyr

Dior lipstick


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden - Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

NYX butter gloss in Cherry Pie. This vibrant cherry red is so awesome!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

The Faceshop Aqua Proof Marker Tint Cherry and Berrisom Lip Tint Tattoo Pack in Pure Pink


----------



## Faulkner22

JourneyEmbracer said:


> NYX butter gloss in Cherry Pie. This vibrant cherry red is so awesome!


I want to try this. How can I do that?


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Megalast lipstick - Spiked with Rum


----------



## sanmi

VDL FESTIVAL Lipstick Glow Balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lip Gloss - Coy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Mentholatum lip pure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## Fran0421

Bite beauty in fig


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/love bruise gloss


----------



## pmburk

Albeit lipstick in Claret


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## loves

Miley Cyrus Viva Glam 2 lipstick and gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tom Ford Lip Shine Frolic


----------



## citruses

elizabeth arden 8 hour creme


----------



## pquiles

Dior lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle
Today UD Sheer Revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment..


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## Fran0421

Mac lipliner in stripdown and kat von d lipstick in Lolita


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry.


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## ScottyGal

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Sheer Candy - #6 Luscious Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Lipgloss Naked


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## fendifemale

Vaseline lip therapy- Creme Brulee


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Sheer Candy - #6 Luscious Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin rouge


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose figue


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I'm wearing Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet matte lipstick lipstick in '09 Happy Nude Year'

Just walked into work and I already got some compliments. It's such a nice product!


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Adorabelle Magic Lip Treatment


----------



## bunnyr

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm wearing Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet matte lipstick lipstick in '09 Happy Nude Year'
> 
> Just walked into work and I already got some compliments. It's such a nice product!
> 
> View attachment 3192916




Love the lip color and nail polish too!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

bunnyr said:


> Love the lip color and nail polish too!




Thanks honey! I posted a good pic of my nails in the nail polish thread. It's Clay Canyon by CND Shellac [emoji2]


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Lip Glow & UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss


----------



## bunnyr

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Thanks honey! I posted a good pic of my nails in the nail polish thread. It's Clay Canyon by CND Shellac [emoji2]




Thanks for the info!! Appreciate it! [emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink


----------



## loves

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I'm wearing Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet matte lipstick lipstick in '09 Happy Nude Year'
> 
> Just walked into work and I already got some compliments. It's such a nice product!
> 
> View attachment 3192916




Gorgeous!!


----------



## pmburk

NARS Rikugien pencil


----------



## Storm Spirit

Clinique Chubby Stick Baby Tint


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## medeir86

Clinique Matte Lipstick in Suede


----------



## bunnyr

Benefit lipgloss in Dallas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

MAC Lipstick


----------



## loves

dr organic rose otto lip serum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in L'Exuberante


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## cupoftea91

IT Cosmetics Je Ne Sais Qoui balm stain gloss hybrid thing! Haha


----------



## Moirai

Bobbi Brown


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## sanmi

Kiss My Face Organic Lip Care


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Mac ruby who


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer chanel


----------



## coconutsboston

Pumpkin spice chapstick.


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color Wow Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss rose gitane.


----------



## sanmi

VDL Expert Color Lip Cube


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/bruise love gloss


----------



## aesthetic_jay

Wet and wild vamp it up


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Avon Ultra Glazewear Absolute lipgloss in Pure Poppy.

Freakin' love this. Wish I owned all the shades.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Native


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach..


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Soar lipliner and wet and wild bare it all lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## rutabaga

NARS red square


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## maisie91

Nars Volga


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-Greek holiday.


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## sanmi

EOS lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## antschulina

Rms lip2cheek in modest


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-grapefruit.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Moniica1

Kate moss Rommel #1
My favorite kind of red


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lipbalm


----------



## pquiles

Armani matte gloss in 400


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree ~ Melting Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard & gloss


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## atlbaggirl

Loreal  Zoes red lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss cupcake.


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Addict Gotha # 967
Today Burberry Kisses lipstick Sepia # 85


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Chosungah Dazzing Lips Glow


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Colof - Wow Poo


----------



## PrincessD

Ysl #52!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Lovesherbag

Honey lip balm-lips very chapped


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## S00

Korres lip butter in pomegranate


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Gotha


----------



## qwerty_s

hotshot said:


> Tom Ford So Vain w/bruise love gloss




Love the combo! Can't get the love bruise lipgloss at all, can't wait [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Pétillante


----------



## jclaybo

NYX pink liner and MAC Naturally Transformed


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## Fran0421

Nyx in minimalist


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry kisses lipstick Sepia # 85 & UD Walk of Shame lip gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

The Saem Sammeul Tint Aqua Tint - Pink


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip balm


----------



## EmilyKristina

I love MAYBELLINE lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanrl RAG in Seduction


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Origins Hydrating Lip Balm


----------



## chunkylover53

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream San Paulo


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-coraline.


----------



## natmeows

YSL Rouge Pur Couture in #64 Fuchsia Danger!


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Drake


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-grapefruit.


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## mar_png

i'm using an oil based liptint and it quite good


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## medeir86

Clinique matte suede lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig and Rhubarb mixed together


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## natmeows

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Intensive Lip Repair Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Kiss My Face Organic Lip Care


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Philosophy Peppermint Bark gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## natmeows

Aritaum Water Sliding Tint - #6 Wild Strawberry


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Fran0421

Whirl lipliner and Kat Von d lipstick in love craft


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet La Petillante


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nars Audacious in Annabella


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #112


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Jet Set


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Innisfree Canola Honey Lip Butter




This


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-rebel.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-pink grapefruit.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR.


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## michellem

Wet n wild sugar plum fairy


----------



## Tiare

Mode de Vie Vanilla lip balm and I've been going back and forth between two limited edition Bite beauty colors - January and November


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink shade


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## anazol

Shiseido Sweet pea lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-show off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick in Annette


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Fran0421

Velvet teddy by mac


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## coconutsboston

Pumpkin spice chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## pmburk

Mica Beauty tinted lip balm in Velvet Rose


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-rule breaker.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-stunner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley lip pencil filled in with pencil & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## maisie91

Bite honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

jane iredaleLip gloss Snow Berry


----------



## roundandround

Nars Scarlet Empress


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## Daaanielle

Jack Black lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink &  gloss


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel La Desiree & Etincelle glossimer over the top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-daredevil.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - star


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## sanmi

Mentholatum lip pure


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday afternoon-Dior Addict Gotha lipstick and later switched at night Nars Falabala lipstick.
Today-Dior Addict  New York # 714 lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss


----------



## jess236

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer


----------



## sanmi

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora brand chap stick.  Boring, lazy Sunday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - star


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## sanmi

EOS lip balm


----------



## loves

MAC Viva Glam Miley Cyrus 2 lipstick and lipglass
I know MAC tests on animals but I like the cause. Life is like that, never perfect.

https://www.instagram.com/p/_Q9TvzvNeU/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## pmburk

Napoleon Perdis cotton butter lip balm in Sigrid


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Rhubarb


----------



## LRG

Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

[FONT=&quot]Shiseido [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mellow Gold[/FONT]


----------



## Keren16

Nars Audacious Olivia


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Nars red square


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care


----------



## loves

mac velvet teddy


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Sheer Voile Lip Rose


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## sanmi

SON & PARK Air Tint Lip Cube..


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach.


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip tint in cherry.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## roundandround

Only Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream for dry lippies today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom  Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Diorific Marilyn 
[emoji182]


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in boy


----------



## sanmi

YSL Rouge Volupté Sheer Candy' Glossy Lip Balm


----------



## michellem

Wet n wild sugar plum fairy


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Kiehl's Pear Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pumpkin chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sunglow

Nars Audacious Lipstick in Audrey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom balm


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dunkin Donuts chapstick. Got it as a gag gift and it's actually pretty good!


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop Born Lippy - Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Barbara


----------



## jen_sparro

MAC Brave


----------



## amadea88

Blistex DCT


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm (pink grapefruit).


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Dior,  Reviver Balm


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #4 I Rose You


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Marilyn


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Petillante


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-pink grapefruit.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Beauty Fresh Gloss Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## Alcat34

Kat Von D everlasting liquid lipstick in Lolita


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

boots organic tinted lip balm


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Korres Lip Butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Sheer Voile Lip Rose


----------



## coconutsboston

Ruby Woo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-rebel.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint Dear Coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

Besame Debutante Pink lipstick & Napoleon Perdis Sigrid lip balm pencil.


----------



## Alcat34

Too Faced la crème color drenched lipstick in Spice Spice Baby


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

makeup forever gloss in sweet pink


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## jen_sparro

Revlon Colourburst Matte Balm in Striking


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## Alcat34

Too Faced Melted Liquified Long Wear Lipstick in Chihuahua


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-daredevil.


----------



## sanmi

jane iredaleLip gloss Snow Berry.


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-show off.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

MAC Vino liner topped with Instigator lipstick


----------



## Anna1

Dior Lip Glow today


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm


----------



## Alcat34

Too Faced Melted peony liquid lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## smokeandmirrors

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Couture _Glossy Stain_  in Rouge Vintage, number 05.


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-coconut milk.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip gloss in pink pop


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict lipstick After Party


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC plushglass in Wet, Wild, Wonderful

XXXOO PG


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora chapstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

EOS Smooth Stick Lip Balm - Pomegranate Raspberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-blueberry acai.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## annie1232

Dose of colours lipgloss- sand


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Beauty Fresh Gloss Lip Balm


----------



## pinky70

burt bees lip tint


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in cherry tart.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## sanmi

First Kiss' Fresh Gloss Lip Balm by Burberry. Soft Peach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-rule breaker.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## pquiles

NARS Audacious lipstick in Barbara


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

UD WOS lipgloss


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Gotha # 967 lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo Mellow Gold..


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-pink grapefruit.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

NARS Rikugien


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jeffree Star. I'm Royalty


----------



## umlm

ducray lipbalm


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - Nippon


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday New Years: Dior Addict After Party lipstick
Today UD Sheer Revolution Liar


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm- blueberry acai.


----------



## natique1

Mac Velvet Teddy


----------



## coconutsboston

NYX Ever lip liner, shaded in and topped with clear Sally Hansen gloss.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss


----------



## Waffle65

MAC Russian Red


----------



## pmburk

Candy Cane Chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in boy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Satin 112


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-rebel.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## franlynne

day:cle de peau 107
p.m. CL impera


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Hydra Sparkling Magic Lip & Cheek Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Alcat34

Clinique- a different grape


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

EOS lip balm-sweet mint.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

MAC Heroine


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench a Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## pinky70

eos lip balm in pomegranate raspberry.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm-pink grapefruit.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry in Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick.


----------



## pinky70

Loreal  color rich balm in Plush Plum


----------



## pquiles

NARS Audacious lipstick - Anita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

nourishing lip balm by Laura Mercier


----------



## Dextersmom

Nars Sexual Healing


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## aksaiyo

Suqqu Akanebara Creamy Glow Moist Lipstick


----------



## lookatme

tarte lip pencil in squad


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pquiles

NARS Audacious lipstick. - Anita


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer chanel


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

EOS lip balm pomegranate raspberry.


----------



## monksmom

Lorac Alter Ego Lip Gloss Duchess


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Creme De Rose lip balm
Today Dior Creme De Rose lip balm & Dior Addict After Party lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Alcat34

Too faced melted peony


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sheer lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Native


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## monksmom

NYX Butter Gloss Madeleine


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## pquiles

NARS Audacious lipstick - Anita with Dior balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL Mauve Swann


----------



## rutabaga

Burt's Bees Lily Lake


----------



## beleswan

benefit lip tint


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

just slip balm for the winter lips :/


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sanmi

Dior Rouge Dior Baume lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte and Fig


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Rouge Coco No.430 Marie


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sensationally sheer lip balm


----------



## monksmom

Day: MAC Plushglass Wet, Wild, Wonderful
Night: Carmax


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## franlynne

C.L. very prive


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## pquiles

NARS Anita


----------



## sanmi

First Kiss' Fresh Gloss Lip Balm by Burberry. Soft Peach..


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pkuyken

la mer lip balm, same as everyday


----------



## Alcat34

Mac Velvet Teddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille...


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## Anna1

Guerlain Maxi Velvet in M72


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Urban Dollkiss easylooks soft lipstick 08 rose pink


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pinkw/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Fig


----------



## sanmi

Crème de Rose by DIOR


----------



## pinky70

Real red lipstick by loreal.


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Butter Gloss + Milani Gloss
Cherry Cheesecake + Coral Crush


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## Alcat34

Mac Snob


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## sanmi

Kiss My Face Organic Lip Care


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees lip tint :Rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Mediana

La Prairie Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Dior Reviver Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## BellaLee

Mac A sprinkle of magic


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - Nippon


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in tutti-frutti


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## pmburk

Albeit lipstick in Claret


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

L'Occitane Ultra Rich Lip Balm, love for the colder months.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter


----------



## Bellepedia

Maybelline clay crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac CEO lip gloss


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac lip gloss


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Lustre in Syrup


----------



## pquiles

MAC Retro Matte liquid lip color - To Matte With Love... took it off.. Wore Dior lip balm instead


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Pirate


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC Whirl


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder in restless


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Creme De Rose
Today UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick


----------



## Lovelola

MAC Lust


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC hug me


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Heroine


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## LKKay

Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick in cathedral


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo - Water In Lip balm Sakura


----------



## pinky70

*Revlon lip butter in candy apple*


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## LKKay

Stila Color Balm Lipstick in brigitte


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Sheer Voile Lip Rose


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Modesty


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

First Kiss' Fresh Gloss Lip Balm by Burberry. Soft Peach


----------



## roundandround

Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream Lip Protectant


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## pinky70

Sephora lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

LA Girl glazed lip paint in Blushing


----------



## ayutilovesGST

dior lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## sanmi

eos Lip Balm - Summer Fruit


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Neutrogena lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pquiles

NARS Rita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille




This


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious a Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Hurrem1001

MAC - Pickled Plum

I absolutely adore this colour!


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## pinky70

Gucci magnolia pink color


----------



## gatorpooh

Maybelline Brazen Berry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Gold Digger


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Native


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## LilMissCutie

Mac Russian red


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## gatorpooh

Maybelline Pink Pop


----------



## Anna1

La Mer lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose in figue


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## sanmi

MAC Sheen Supreme Lipstick


----------



## LKKay

Mac Diva


----------



## Fran0421

Illamasqua in starkers


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## NancyTaylor

Gerrard Cosmetics Iced Moccha. Love it


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict Gotha lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nivea lip-balm


----------



## Anna1

La Mer Lipbalm


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

LaRocca Shield Multi-Active Lip Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## sanmi

VDL tint bar shot gloss


----------



## cheburashka73

Nars tonkin


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## Twaterston

Mac hue or Covergirl honeyed bloom


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte candy balm # 14 Belle Cannelle


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Viva Glam Ariana Grande Lipglass


----------



## roundandround

Stayed home the whole day so I just swipe Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Protectant


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## Fran0421

Kat von d liquid lipstick in Lolita


----------



## roses5682

MAC Darkside


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice it Up lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Iberico


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown high Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## sanmi

First Kiss' Fresh Gloss Lip Balm by Burberry.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## pmburk

LA Girl glazed lip paint in Blushing


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Anita


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Rouge Orage


----------



## katherinexo

MAC's satin lipstick in Twig, and of course, Softlips chapstick under it


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

SKINFOOD Tomato Jelly Tint Lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip  balm


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #2


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## Mitsukuni

riri woo


----------



## pinky70

Soft lips cube


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay WOS lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo Mellow Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte and Fig


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Saint Germain Lipglass


----------



## Keren16

Nars Olivia


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

YSL Rouge Volupté Sheer Candy Glossy Lip Balm


----------



## nelig8

Sephora Lip Cream Stain in #13 Marvelous Mauve [emoji7]


----------



## wanikiki22

Ive been looking for the lipstick that is kind of a gel and then you stick it out and it leaves a natural redish color on your lips. does anyone knows how is it called?


----------



## nelig8

Deleted


----------



## amadea88

Bare Minerals Pop Of Passion Lip Oil Balm - Candy


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford lipstick in Spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Lovelee8

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Plum


----------



## pmburk

Velvet Cupcake Chapstick


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Viva Glam II and Viva Glam Ariana Grande Lipglass


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesgeen Lipstick - Nippon


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer chanel.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Pink Truffle lipstick/balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Illamasqua in starkers and an essence nude lipliner


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip tint vitamin swirl


----------



## pquiles

MAC Only You from Ellie Goulding collection


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - Little Buddha


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burchs new Lip Color pink shade.


----------



## Fran0421

Chi chi in game on


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Sheer Revolution Liar lipstick
Today Dior Addict Gotha lipstick & base of Dior lip glow.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm #Petunia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another new lippie by Serge Lutens #12.. L'hyprocrite


----------



## amadea88

Bare Minerals Pop Of Passion Lip Oil Balm - Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Betty


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Mac - Brave


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry Kisses Sepia # 85 lipstick


----------



## gatorpooh

DIOR ADDICT Lip Glow in Lilac

My new obsession


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## LoVeinLA

Sephora lip stain #13


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Tonymoly Delight Magic Lip Tint- Strawberry


----------



## pinky70

Covergirl long last lipstick in fuschia


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint Dear Coral.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict After Party lipstick


----------



## Shopmore

TF So Vain


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shinmer - Strawberry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pinky70

Nivea lip tint in cherry


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Addict After Party lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## umlm

Sla red vif and T. Leclerc Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coadt


----------



## sanmi

Dior lip balm


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in secret


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

clinique-almost lipstick in pink honey


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop in lumiere


----------



## GGspice25

Burt's bees rhubarb


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## lookatme

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Vinyl Color in Grenat Envoutant


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry today


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinky70

Burt bees crayon Hawaiian smoulder


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer.


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## BomberGal

YSL Volupte Sheer Candy in Tangy Mandarine (10)


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## gatorpooh

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac hug me


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sheer revolution lipstick Liar


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Lip Lover' Dewy Color Lip Perfector


----------



## beachkaka

MAC: please me


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Falbala lipstick & UD lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL  L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin - Sheer Voile Lip Rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## brendaolivares

Hey guys I LOVE the new Jeffree Star Liquid Lipstick Celebrity Skin I've been wearing it so much.


----------



## gatorpooh

Mac Viva Glam II

Mac Viva Glam Ariana Grande Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Swcharm87

Bareminerals moxie lipgloss. My husband bought me a gift set for Christmas and I fell in love!


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille


----------



## beachkaka

YSL peach passion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Gotha


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL # 14 Belle Cannelle volupte candy balm


----------



## Fran0421

Sephora lip creme in #10


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - Little Buddha


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## sanmi

eos Lip Balm - Summer Fruit.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## cupcakegirl

YSL volupte sheer candy no.14


----------



## jpark2

Too faced melted sugar + Mac twig


----------



## pmburk

Chapstick Velvet Cupcake


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Native


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kjaer Weis Lip Tint in Captivate


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel lip balm


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Iberico


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

LA Girl Glazed lip paint in Blushing


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## LKKay

Revlon Black Cherry


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sensationally sheer lip balm


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Mac vegas volt


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #12


----------



## Storm Spirit

Omorovicza Perfecting Lip Balm


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac desire


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## andOtherStories

Marc Jacobs lipstick in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. 

It's mini lipstick that was part of my Sephora birthday gift.


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry..


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w /gloss


----------



## pinky70

Revlon lip butter in Tutti Frutti


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin lipstick in Pretty


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tom Ford Lip Shine in Smitten


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer


----------



## Dextersmom

NARS sexual healing


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

nourishing lip balm by Laura Mercier.


----------



## Fran0421

Stila lip glaze in guava


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Peach Nectar


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## bella601

Mac Lip Conditioner


----------



## Storm Spirit

HERA Sheer Holic Pop Tint


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo Mellow Gold.


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## Livia1

LA Mer Lip Balm


----------



## roundandround

Clarins Instant Light Lips Comfort Oil in Honey- loving it so far


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## gatorpooh

DIOR Addict Lip Glow in Lilac


----------



## roses5682

Chap stick


----------



## sanmi

Skinfood Honeypot Lip Balm.


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Iberico


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Chanel Constellation


----------



## clevercat

Lipstick Queen Moment


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Magnolia


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Burts Bees Lip Balm in Tiger Lily


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Bobbi Brown Heather Bronze


----------



## coconutsboston

MUFE lipstick in N9


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer Fleur D'Eau


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Storm Spirit

Clarins Lip Comfort Oil


----------



## pmburk

Revlon lip butter Fig Jam


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Rhubarb and Fig layered together


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss in Pink Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## roses5682

MAC Darkside


----------



## Fran0421

Bite beauty in fig


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Petillante


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Berry Jelly Tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #12


----------



## Storm Spirit

Clarins Instant Light Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## papercourage

Burts Bees lip crayon in Sedona Sands. I love their lip crayons... I bought one in every colour!


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## kymmie

Marc Jacobs Moody Margot


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## pquiles

MAC Sweet Tooth lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Petillante


----------



## Fran0421

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## angiedivina

anastasia beverly hills "crafted" liquid lipstick topped with covergirl lava gloss in "look it's lava!"


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Mentholatum lip pure


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Kiehl's Pear Lip Balm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

RMS Beauty Sublime with Jane Iredale lip pencil in Nude.


----------



## neverbuyfake

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pquiles

MAC Sweet Tooth cremesheen glass


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## LKKay

Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick in bordeaux


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure in Enivree


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #12


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## purly

Cheapo drugstore Covergirl "oh sugar!" in the color sprinkle. It's like a lip balm with a stain in it, like those Fresh ones. I wanted a no makeup look today so I'm just wearing bb cream and lip balm.


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lip Glass - Saint Germain


----------



## pquiles

NARS Audacious Jane with Anita in the center.


----------



## sanmi

innisfree Glossy Lip Lacquer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## erseey

NYX butter, explosif


----------



## Alcat34

Urban decay naked lip gloss in "lovechild"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

RMS Beauty Lip Shine in Sublime.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## purly

Dior addict lipstick in the color "Be Dior"


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Tint-in-Oil


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## Fran0421

Burberry in cameo


----------



## LKKay

Mac Diva


----------



## Snow Diva

lkkay said:


> mac diva




+1


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flocking Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flocking Fabulous


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Intense Lip Gel


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Swcharm87

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

Nyx in minimalist


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL L'hyprocrite w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline  - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry.


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte with Bite Beauty Fig layered on top


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Fanatic Red


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flocking Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

De Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## NYCBelle

Revlon Ultra HD Matte in Seduction


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss in Native


----------



## sunglow

NYX lip liner in Deep Purple with NYX Intense Butter Gloss in Spice Cake


----------



## Livia1

Chanel La Petillante


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Alcat34

Rocking the no-makeup day: cake batter chap stick, which is amazing


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color


----------



## Fran0421

Wet and wild in bare it all


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL #12 w/ L'Hyprocrite w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip blam


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sensationally sheer lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flocking Fabulous


----------



## jen_sparro

L'Oreal Colour Riche Lipstick in Velvet Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Albeit lipstick in Claret


----------



## mkpurselover

Colourpop ultra matte in Zipper and Koala.  Cruelty free and made in USA.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer bu Ch@nel




This


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Éblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Mila23

MAC Lady Danger. 
Love this shade, although a bit summery for the weather at the moment but who cares


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select

XXXOO PG


----------



## roses5682

MAC lip conditioner violet tint.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Éblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte/Fig


----------



## roundandround

Elizabeth Arden 8hour Cream Lip Protectant


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin Rose Balm Lipstick in Coral Sand.


----------



## Frivole88

Yu-Be lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding lipsticks, layered on top each other.


----------



## sanmi

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment..


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Fran0421

Mac patisserie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pquiles

MAC Only You and Without Your Love mixed together.   Both are from the Ellie Goulding collection


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Iberico


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac- Goddess


----------



## amadea88

Bare Minerals Pop Of Passion Lip Oil Balm - Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## theskeptic

Nivea Hydro Care lip balm.


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss - Charmer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Eblouissante


----------



## arisubaby

Tom Ford's Ruby Rush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Pastille


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Nippon


----------



## sanmi

Rouge Louboutin Velvet Matte Lip


----------



## purly

Too Faced - Melted Candy


----------



## pquiles

Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy Matte in Stronger


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Eblouissante


----------



## BagBeast

Mac sugarrimmed


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purly

Too faced lip injection


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Little Buddha


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sanmi

EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Coco Shine Boheme


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Bare Minerals Pop Of Passion Lip Oil Balm in Candy


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer Fleur D'Eau


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in gracy


----------



## pmburk

Albeit lipstick in Claret


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ysl #3


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss in Coy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

Dior


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Rouge Dior Box Office Beige


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Éblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Pastel


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## pquiles

MAC lip balm


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Iberico


----------



## coconutsboston

Malin + Goetz balm


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Strawberry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## miss_vibe

Bobbi Brown lip gloss in nude color


----------



## Ljlj

Dior Addict Lip Glow in Coral


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Matte Lip Colour


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder sculpting lipstick in instastiable ivory


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #5


----------



## Candice0985

Kylie Jenner's Lip Kit in Posie K


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## amadea88

EOS Smooth Stick Lip Balm


----------



## beatrizbates

Pink lip gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## reynguyen123

Hi guys! Catching prune lips is such a nightmare. Here are some useful tips for you 
https://lethomeremedies.com/home-remedies-for-prune-lips/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## purly

Nars Christina


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Innis free lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Alcat34

Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche in Pepper!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## tulipfield

L'Occitane Ultra Rich Lip Balm and Korres Mandarin Lip Butter Stick

I emphatically do not recommend the second one, just trying to use it up at this point. >.>


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bourjois Color Boost 10hr Glossy Finish Lipstick - 01 Red Sunrise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Éblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## sanmi

SKINFOOD Tomato Jelly Tint Lip


----------



## Dextersmom

Nars sexual healing


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder pure envy matte in restless


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## fendifemale

Essence lip liner- Honey Berry
Milani- Power Pink+ Flamingo Rose


----------



## purly

Clinique pink honey


----------



## pquiles

YSL Kiss n blush 1


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Éblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick in Vanessa


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## coconutsboston

Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Drew Babyy

Rayezar lippie by colourpop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJb9GBFiYpA


----------



## Drew Babyy

rayezor by colourpop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJb9GBFiYpA


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

SKINFOOD Tomato Jelly Tint Lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Dealsnprice

Maybelline New York


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## LKKay

Annabelle Adrenaline


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin - Sheer Voile Lip Rose


----------



## Marjan79

Gerard Cosmetics Hydra Matte Lip Serenity


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL- Rouge Volupté Shine in Fuchsia in Excess- a bright luminous pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Intense Lip Gel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Eblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Mediana

Urban Decay Naked Stark


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color in Courtisane


----------



## purly

Nars Christina ... Been wearing this one a lot lately.


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer chanel


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Primrose Hill Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Nippon


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## purly

Nars multiple orgasm with the matching lipgloss on top


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Marjan79

Vichy lipbalm


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #5


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Dior lip balm


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Rich Red in gloss...


----------



## emmijohanna

Charlotte Tilbury Penelope pink


----------



## DiorT

Mac Odyssey


----------



## LKKay

Stila Brigitte


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Cheetah7

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lipbalm.


----------



## amadea88

Bare Minerals Pop Of Passion Lip Oil Balm - Candy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

la mer lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom  Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## LKKay

Mac Diva


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Lipgloss - Coy


----------



## purly

Clinique almost lipstick in pink honey


----------



## sanmi

Sisley's Phyto' Lip Gloss


----------



## i.HeartShoes

Tom ford spanish pink


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## CrackBerryCream

EOS lipbalm in coconut vanilla flavor


----------



## Dextersmom

MAC pervette


----------



## aj_wood91

Mac blankety + half n half


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## LKKay

Stila Color Balm Lipstick - brigitte


----------



## amadea88

Youngblood Hydrating Lip Tint


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Intense Lip Gel


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom balm


----------



## misscocktail

Essence in BFF


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Tint-in-Oil...


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC in So Select

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #12


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer - Strawberry


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac bare again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley l3


----------



## Marjan79

Philosophy kiss me tonigh lip balm


----------



## pquiles

Buxom Dolly lip plumping gloss


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer by Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Dextersmom

Nars sexual healing


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees Lip Crayon - Carolina Coast


----------



## sanmi

Hydrating Tinted Lip Balm Benefit..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## amadea88

EOS Smooth Stick Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer


----------



## LadyLorraineV

MAC morange


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## clevercat

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Lip Balm


----------



## Dextersmom

MAC pervette


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Pop Lip Color - Wow Pop


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC hug me


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sensationally sheer lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickglass Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## amadea88

Urban Decay Revolution Lip Gloss - Naked


----------



## coconutsboston

Gerard cosmetics ecstasy


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Matte Lip Colour


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer Calypso


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Nude Rouge Lipstick - Esquisse


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Colourpop - Ultra Matte Lip in Trap


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Dextersmom

Smashbox O-GLOSS


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

STILA Lip Glaze - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Charmer


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swan


----------



## sanmi

It&#8217;s Skin Macaron Lip Balm


----------



## coconutsboston

Jouer lip enhancer


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## LKKay

Stila brigitte


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry milk


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Fraise


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## ScottyGal

Ysl volupte sheer candy


----------



## sanmi

Too Cool For School Break Time Lip Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Gold Digger


----------



## Marjan79

Bergman SOS balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Manchoo78

MAC full fuscia


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Strange Potion


----------



## sanmi

Sisley's Phyto' Lip Gloss


----------



## LKKay

Mac Diva


----------



## ScottyGal

YSL Volupté Sheer Candy - 06 Luscious Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Mini Peach Lip Balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Dior's sensationally sheer lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pquiles

NARS Anita and MARC Jacobs Le Marc lipstick mixed


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Charmer


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Rouge Sheer


----------



## ScottyGal

YSL Volupté Sheer Candy - 06 Luscious Cherry


----------



## Sophie-Rose

_Lee said:


> YSL Volupté Sheer Candy - 06 Luscious Cherry




That's on the top of my wish list!!!
It gorgeous!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's on the top of my wish list!!!
> It gorgeous!



I love it - I would recommend it!


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm - Raspberry Smoothie


----------



## purly

Too Faced - Taffy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer chanel..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Pepper


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

MAC Zac Posen Clementine


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Baume de la Ferte' Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick in Raspberry Rush.


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Oh My Gloss in Love Bug
Dior Rouge Dior in Box Office Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## leooh

dior lip glow... my all time favourite. this is my third tube


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Spark Plug


----------



## Hurrem1001

L'Oréal 430 Sweet Nectarine


----------



## Alcat34

Clinique matte magenta


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

NARS Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purly

Nudestix whisper


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint dear coral


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

Mentholatum lip pure


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Deep Mink

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick - Baby Baby


----------



## pquiles

MAC Whirl lined with brown liner


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupté 9 Pink Caress


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Recit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin Rose Balm Lipstick in Coral Sand


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Petal


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel rosy balm


----------



## sanmi

Skin food  Tomato Jelly Tint Lip.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bite Amuse Bouche in Chai


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Sweet Dreams


----------



## pquiles

Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy matte in Volatile


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flocking Fabulous


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick - Baby Baby


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## amadea88

Nars Lip Gloss - Tasmania


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pquiles

Buxom lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## coconutsboston

Malin + Goetz lip moisturizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Matte Lip Colour


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select.  really loving this one!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Girly


----------



## mrskolar09

Stila cherry crush stain


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth  Nourishing Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## mrskolar09

Sugar plum frosting Lip Smacker


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass - Saint Germain


----------



## Hurrem1001

An oldie but a goody: Paula Dorf Lip Slides in 'Honeymoon'


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Rouge Baume 758 Lys Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm


----------



## anis azmi

chanel rouge coco stylo in histoire


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Katie


----------



## bubbleloba

YSL rouge shine #49


----------



## initialed

MAC Brave


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Hydrating & Plumping Tinted Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## amadea88

Clarins Color Quench Lip Balm


----------



## CassieLyons

Ora's Amazing Herbal Basil Rosemary Lip Therapy Balm.  Love it!  It's second only to her Minty-Cocoa one!


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Tint-in-Oil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## anis azmi

Chanel rouge coco stylo in article


----------



## ScottyGal

Burt's Bees lip gloss - 233 Rosy Dawn


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Stickgloss Lip Color - Courtisane


----------



## SummerMango

Baby Lips


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Spark Plug

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## glamourdoll.

MAC Snob


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## amadea88

Nars Sheer Lipstick - Barbarella


----------



## SummerMango

RiRi Woo


----------



## sanmi

Dior Plumping Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## amadea88

MAC Tinted Lipglass


----------



## sanmi

Its Skin Macaron Lip Balm


----------



## SummerMango

MAC Lady Danger


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## SummerMango

Burts Bees Lipbalm


----------



## ScottyGal

Burt's Bees lip gloss - 233 Rosy Dawn


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## amadea88

Beessential Lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm.


----------



## Bethc

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

RMK Gloss Lips


----------



## SummerMango

shiseido benefiance full correction lip treatment


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Girly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## mrskolar09

Stila cherry crush stain and Nars Rakugien satin pencil


----------



## pquiles

MAC Darling Clementine


----------



## Kyokei

Dior Milky Peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## amadea88

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick in Baby Baby


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin Matte Lip Colour


----------



## amadea88

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## mrskolar09

Kat Von D gloss in Sexer


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## amadea88

Burts's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## TNgypsy

Medicated Chapstick


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> EOS Smooth Sphere Lip Balm




This


----------



## LKKay

Mac Mehr


----------



## SummerMango

RiRi Woo


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Temptations Wait


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Spark Plug

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## amadea88

Nars Audacious Lipstick - Julie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## LKKay

Rimmel Bordeaux


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille


----------



## cloudeight

Mac velvet teddy and faux:kiss:


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF temptation waits


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Kiss Me Moist Lip Glossy SPF 15 UV Care




This


----------



## SummerMango

MAC Lady Danger


----------



## ScottyGal

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss - Charmer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sunshinesash

Burt's Bees tinted lipbalm in 'Pink Blossom'...this stuff gives a 'my lips but better' color, and the best part is, my lips don't get dried out!!! I wear this daily and it is one of my holy grail lip products.


----------



## pquiles

Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## SummerMango

Eos


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Tint-in-Oil


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF temptation waits


----------



## SummerMango

Vaseline


----------



## LKKay

Mac diva


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Eco Flower Tint Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## maiiam

Chanel La Romanesque


----------



## SummerMango

MAC RiRi Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Sisley's Phyto' Lip Gloss..


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## SummerMango

Rouge Dior 678 Devilish Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## mrskolar09

Covergirl Katy Kat Matte in Magenta Minx


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Temptations Wait


----------



## madisonmamaw

cpb lip cream in a stick


----------



## SummerMango

MAC RiRi Woo


----------



## sanmi

Dior lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach


----------



## ProacTiff

Night Moth liner with Boy Bait Glass. #MAC


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

Buxom Leslie l/g


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## natmeows

YSL Volupte Sheer Candy #6 luscious cherry


----------



## BrandiMakeup

My favorite Pupa lipstick - I'm Pupa and color was hmm... Electric Fuchsia 
So beautiful bright pink. And so long lasting. I'm in love in this lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Pensive


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## natmeows

Pony Effect Favourite Fluid Lip Tint #Romantic Breath


----------



## SummerMango

Baby Lips


----------



## pquiles

Dior lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Kay Von D studded lipstick in Lolita


----------



## ScottyGal

Lancome Juicy Tubes - Cerise 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Lovelee8

Chanel Aqua Glossimer in Tanami


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Lip Care


----------



## SummerMango

Baby Lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## annie1232

Rouge dior 417- absolutely obsessed with this colour but it's apparently a limited edition one PS: excuse my badly overdue bushy brows. Lol [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sl #5


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## princesspig

Lancôme Shine Lover in 357


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte 9  Rose Caress


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche in Beetroot


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

SKINFOOD Tomato Jelly Tint Lip


----------



## SummerMango

Baby Lips


----------



## Fran0421

Mac so chaud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## LKKay

Mac Diva


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry milk


----------



## CathyCas

This Lip Exfoliator by ELF is one of my favorites here!

Check it out!


----------



## Love Of My Life

SISley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## SummerMango

MAC Lady Danger


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF  Temptations Wait


----------



## Purseaholic6

Melted by two faced


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## amhoran

NYX Matte lipstick in whipped caviar


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille.


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Louise topped off with a very light application of Chanel gloss in Constellation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SO Vain


----------



## neshanta

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in fig


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jane Iredale gloss in Raspberry.


----------



## TNgypsy

Medicated Chapstick (the light blue one)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## natmeows

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Intensive Lip Repair Balm


----------



## Marjan79

ROC suncare


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## pquiles

Yesterday... MAC Without your Love, Ellie Goulding collection


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## cupcakegirl

revlon lip gloss in super natural


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## mrskolar09

Covergirl Katy Kat matte in Pink Paws


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## KookyMeow

Guerlain Rouge G - Garçonne


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## coconutsboston

Sephora lip balm


----------



## UCDChick08

Fresh lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## sanmi

Aveda Lip Shine


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel gloss in Unity


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Fran0421

L'oreal in Eva's nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

ZAC Posen for MAC Darling Clementine


----------



## Violet Bleu

Tom Ford Lips & Boys Stavros


----------



## madisonmamaw

sulwasul lip treatment


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Temptations wait


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche in Kimchi


----------



## LKKay

Stila brigitte


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Seduction


----------



## highheeladdict

Maybelline Super Stay 24 Color "Bois de Mauve"


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

YSL VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - Glossy Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## anis azmi

Burberry lip velvet in rosewood


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain no.17


----------



## ClassicFab

NYX Butter Lip Gloss in Creme Brulee


----------



## pquiles

MAC Whirl


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Secret Key Vanila Peach


----------



## highheeladdict

NYX Butter Gloss "Tiramisu"


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Lovelee8

Revlon lip butter - Sugar Plum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley rosewood


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## anis azmi

Nars pure matte in moscow


----------



## lifestylekitty

Rouge G de Guerlain n Geraldine  Love it.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Louise


----------



## lifestylekitty

Again, my Rouge G de Guerlain :3


----------



## Livia1

lifestylekitty said:


> Again, my Rouge G de Guerlain :3




Guerlain lipsticks really are the best 

I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## lifestylekitty

Livia1 said:


> Guerlain lipsticks really are the best
> 
> I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy today.


Never thought I would spend so much on a single lipstick, but I really do love this. No problem on my chapped lips and it wears like a dream.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm wearing a cute pink/gold color by (I think) a Greek or Greek Cypriot company, Seventeen. There's no name, but here's a pic of it


----------



## misstrine85

coachlover1000 said:


> I'm wearing a cute pink/gold color by (I think) a Greek or Greek Cypriot company, Seventeen. There's no name, but here's a pic of it




I love Seventeen makeup. They have a perfect purple waterproof mascara


----------



## Livia1

lifestylekitty said:


> Never thought I would spend so much on a single lipstick, but I really do love this. No problem on my chapped lips and it wears like a dream.




Yup, and they wear for hours and leaves a perfect stain. Really can't say enough good things about Guerlain lipsticks :okay:

Today I wearing Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Yup, and they wear for hours and leaves a perfect stain. Really can't say enough good things about Guerlain lipsticks :okay:
> 
> Today I wearing Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence





You inspired me.. pulled out Galanate to wear today


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> You inspired me.. pulled out Galanate to wear today


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Today I wore MACs Soar lipliner with a Maybelline lipgloss over the top for some shine


----------



## Violet Bleu

Tom Ford Lips & Boys in Malik


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


>





And wearing Galante again today

So to you Livia


----------



## makeupaddicted

Bare Escentuals Marvelous Moxie in lusso beaute.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## kellytheshopper

Marc Jacobs VIB Rouge Lipstick


----------



## bagidiotic

Ysl


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink


----------



## madisonmamaw

The face shop lip stain 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## sunshinesash

CO Bigelow 'Rose Salve'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain GALANTE


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Guerlain GALANTE





I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## madisonmamaw

The lip cream by the face shop a Korean brand &#128525;







Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## highheeladdict

Catrice Cosmetics ( a drugstore cosmetic brand) Luminous Lips 120 "Wood Rose propose?"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## coconutsboston

Smith's rosebud


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Giorgio Armani lip maestro in #500


----------



## Fashionista421

Colourpop in magic wand


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF SoVain w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Addict Fluid Stick by Dior.


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac hug me


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Picnic in the Park lipgloss


----------



## madisonmamaw

Lip balm because I can't be bothered today 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Its Skin Macaron Lip Balm


----------



## highheeladdict

Manhattan Soft Rouge Lipstick No. 260 "Chai Latte"


----------



## anis azmi

marc jacobs - so sophia


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swann


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Temptations Wait


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Blistex daily lip conditioner over MAC Velvet Teddy.


----------



## anis azmi

Chanel rouge coco stylo - lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## sanmi

Christian Louboutin - Matte Lip Colour


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## madisonmamaw

Tom.ford deep.mink.. still smells weird

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swann


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## coconutsboston

Rosebud salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## madisonmamaw

Lip balm by la mer 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille.




This


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## LKKay

Rimmel Bordeaux


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Intense Lip Gel.


----------



## highheeladdict

P2 Full Color Lipstick 100 "Convey Greatness"
Catrice Cosmetics Long Lasting Lip Pencil 020 "Hey Macadamia Ahey!"


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Havanese 28

Tata Harper lip balm.  It is so comfortable and nourishing and natural.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Christian Louboutin - Sheer Voile Lip Rose




This


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bobbi Brown Nude, it's a lovely matte pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G in Galante


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

MAC Make Me Gorgeous, lovely colour for summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Colourpop Ultra Matte Lip in Beeper


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in Eblouissante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## lipophil

Tested out lip tattoes from a relatively new Korean makeup line called Skin AZ. Great before a date or night out.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Lovelee8

Bite Beauty lipstick in Fig


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## natmeows

Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream Intensive Lip Repair Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme's Juicy Shaker


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

DuWop - Lip Venom


----------



## highheeladdict

Astor Soft Sensation Lipcolor Butter Ultra Vibrant Color 020 "Flirt Natural"


----------



## coniglietta

Wet N Wild Bare it All lipstick + Maybelline Color Elixir Carmel Infused lipgloss


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly - Cherry Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Tillywilly

Colour Pop - Lumiere 
Lancome Juicy Shaker - Berry In Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens l'hyprcrite


----------



## purly

Nars Jungle Red lipstick


----------



## EvieSeb5671

MAC ruby woo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Fancy.  Nice!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish pink & gloss


----------



## IndigoRose

MAC Touch


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nivea lip-balm


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. Lovely peach


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purly

Tom Ford - First Time


----------



## sanmi

Chubby Stick Intense Moisturizing Lip Colour Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard &gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purly

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B in an ombre effect with Too Faced Melted Matte in On Point.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

M.A.C Velvet Teddy lipstick with Maybelline lipgloss in Coffee Kiss over the top.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select
XXXOO PG


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Marilyn


----------



## highheeladdict

NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in "Natural"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Luciano w/gloss


----------



## sagranch

MAC "O"


----------



## sanmi

Aveda Lip Shine.


----------



## GoStanford

Feeling extremely irritated that MAC seems to have discontinued the shade Desire.  I have a go-to tube I wore today and am searching for more.


----------



## makeupmama

Kylie Lip Kit in Dolce K


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL Mauve Swann


----------



## highheeladdict

NYX Butter Gloss "Tiramisu"


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## purly

Urban Decay - Vice lipstick - cream formula - Naked.


----------



## highheeladdict

Catrice Cosmetics Longlasting Lip Pencil "Prince Cherry"
NYX Butter Gloss "Cherry Pie"


----------



## jen_sparro

Revlon Ultra HD Matte in Seduction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior #743 Zinia


----------



## sanmi

Baby Lips Lip Balm by Maybelline


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## coconutsboston

Malin + Goetz lip moisturizer


----------



## berrydiva

MAC Pro Long Liner in Rebellious + NARS Audacious Lippies in Anna.  My new fav combo for the summer.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict Lip Maximizer


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme Lucky


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll - Lipgloss Strawberry milk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca + gloss


----------



## Fran0421

Mac whirl lipliner and Illmasqua lipstick in starkers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## anis azmi

chanel coco stylo in lettre and burberry matte in rosewood for the evening


----------



## pquiles

MAC Be Silly


----------



## coconutsboston

Just balm


----------



## ScottyGal

bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie lipgloss - Show Off


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g galante


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel glossimer in Beige Star


----------



## sanmi

Too Cool For School Break Time Lip Tint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Galactic Lip Shine' Healing Lip Gloss by Chantecaille


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC So Select

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## coconutsboston

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin red lip lacque


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Loubilaque Red


----------



## Fran0421

Savy in lights camera


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## perlefine

Vaseline Queen Bee with Mac Syrup


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Fran0421

Mac kinda sexy


----------



## pquiles

MAC Charlotte Olympia Starlett Scarlet and Zac Posen Darling Clementine


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

YSL VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY - Glossy Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rouge G Galante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## Yuki85

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL L'Hypocrite


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## coconutsboston

Gerard divalicious


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry.


----------



## Fran0421

Nars audacious lipstick in Anita


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte #9


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blosom


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Aerin Coral Sand


----------



## IndigoRose

MAC NY Apple


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin rouge gloss


----------



## sanmi

Addict Fluid Stick by Dior


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dior Ultragloss in Fancy
XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## perlefine

Vaseline queen b lip therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## annie1232

Gerrard cosmetics shimmer of hope


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury Hot Lips in Kim KW and lip liner in Pillow Talk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish pink


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## purly

Too faced melted rainbow


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry Milk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## Milky caramel

Clinique Tenderheart 

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

louboutin impera


----------



## starletta8

MAC Spanking Haute Vamplify Gloss with clear liner.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## shawtysoo

Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme's Juicy Shaker


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte no. 9


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G Garcia,I think


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Glossimer


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Lancome Rose Nu lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fresh Sugar (Fig) Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Rouge Volupté Shine in Rouge in Danger


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Addiction Lip Liner with Dior Rouge Dior Box-Office Beige


----------



## Sophie-Rose

New lipstick, just purchased!!!
YSL - Rouge Pur Couture The Mats in 208 Fuchsia Fetiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Rose Crush lip gloss


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## coconutsboston

Jouer lip moisturizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury Hot Lips in Miranda May


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chateau Laboitte Wine lip tint in merlot w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lancome Lip Lover in Bordeaux Tempo


----------



## ladylisaoh

bobbi brown pot rouge for lips and cheeks pale pink11


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford rose crush


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury Hot Lips (the latest collection) in Miranda May. I really love this colour - it's quite matte but not drying (and not long lasting), so it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Intense Lip Gel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Laboitte wine lip tint in merlot


----------



## frick&frack

Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## coconutsboston

Malin + Goetz lip moisturizer


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Nars lip velvet dragon girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior - Marilyn


----------



## Fashionista421

Nars in Rita


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## clinkenwar

Rodin Billie on the Bike.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## coconutsboston

Kat Von D lovestruck


----------



## Fran0421

Kat Von d bow and arrow liquid lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Benefit lip balm


----------



## Fran0421

Savvy in ready set liquid lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cake batter Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lipgloss Diamond Finish - Shade D6


----------



## ChloeJane

Clinique chubby stick - Woppin watermelon


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Allure Evanescente


----------



## Milky caramel

Mac Riveting

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AnnaSteve

Yes to


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS in Damage with Dior Ultragloss in Fancy

XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Lipliner in Eastend Snob with Tanya Burr lipgloss in Lunch Date


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford spanish pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## sanmi

Aveda Lip Shine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford lip contour duo in Show if Off


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani. Lip Maestro


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford rose crush gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel rosy balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline ColorSensational Vivid Matte Liquid in Fuchsia Ecstasy

So far I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF lip contour duo  in SHow if Off


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme's Juicy Shaker.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Creme Cup. Just traded in empties and got 8 lipsticks so I'll be wearing mostly MAC for the next little while!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Jaanoo

max factor burnt caramel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Volupté Tint in Oil N5


----------



## sanmi

Club Style De La Rouge by Banila Co


----------



## anonymouslyhere

Nars audacious lipstick in Anna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Good Timings liner & MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry milk


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline ColorSensational Vivid Matte Liquid in Fuchsia Ecstasy


----------



## WisePanda

Clarins instant light lip perfector in 03 (a nude-beige).


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF so vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SHow if Off


----------



## absolutpink

Mac Faux lipstick and MAC Boldy Bare liner


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupté Rose Caresse 9


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll - Lipgloss Strawberry milk


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

One Lip


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced’s Lip Injection Glossy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## ScottyGal

Kat Von D studded kids lipstick - Wonderchilde 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## barbiegirlken

MAG HUGGABLE LIPCOLOUR GLAMORIZED


----------



## sanmi

KAILIJUMEI Flower jelly lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## perlefine

Dior lip maximizer


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Dark Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rouge Loubilaque


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## sharszn

sugar balm? lip therapy thing LOL and colourpop DM


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## coconutsboston

Jouer lip shine


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco in Superstition with Dior Addict Gloss in Brown Panama over the top.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

MAC Twig xx


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry Milk.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerinas


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Rose Crush gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Pétillante


----------



## ScottyGal

Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick -  Magick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ROUGE PUR COUTURE MAT - 208 MADLY FUCHSIA


----------



## sanmi

Essential Lip Serum Stick by sulwhasoo


----------



## Amazona

MAC Craving with a Benecos pink metallic gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## ScottyGal

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream - Istanbul


----------



## sanmi

3CE Tinted Treatment Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerinas


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm obsessed. Obsessed with this lipstick and color.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've never tried Make U for Ever - what's the quality like?


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford richard & glos


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## ScottyGal

Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick - Magick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## sanmi

3CE’s Lip Markers


----------



## frick&frack

One lip


----------



## andjela

Today I am using a comination of MAC soar lipliner and MAC brave lipstick... Kylie style


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## sanmi

lancome Rouge Hydrating Shaping Lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Georgia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## marie132

Dior Addict Lip Glow color awakening balm in 001 pink. Best lipstick ever!
http://www.dior.com/beauty/en_us/fr...10-instant-natural-color-awakening-balm.html#


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Plumping Nude


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerinas


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure.


----------



## anis azmi

Nars audicious -anita


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary again today!
I'm very impressed with the quality!

It's an amazing pink-red! Perfect for fall


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## sanmi

ITS SKIN MY DEAR Muse Liquid Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## andjela

NYX velvet matte in the shade Disorderly


----------



## Fran0421

Rimmel moisture lipstick in notting hill nude ❤️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge Cream + gel liner in Stolen Kiss & Nectarine.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Rouge G in Georgia


----------



## ade_53

Bite - verbena


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## andjela

Today I am in the mood for nude... Mac Cherish.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Dubonnet


----------



## beachkaka

MAC coral bless


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerinas


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge Satin


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Too Cool For School Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard & gloss


----------



## princesspig

Earlier I wore Charlotte Tilbury Kim KW and Pillow Talk lip liner but it's a bit too nude/pale for me and it doesn't wear that well, so now I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge G Georgia.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP T6


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Hex


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## coconutsboston

Jouer lip enhancer


----------



## kkfiregirl

Bite agave lip mask


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Damnation

Sephora  cream lipstain in Marvelous Mauve


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry Milk


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Box-Office Beige


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## andjela

I am actually wearing a lip combo of 
Colour Pop Lippie Pencil in Lumiere and  NYX Slim Lip Pencil in Mahogany . It is such a lovely rose-brownish shade.


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline lip pencil in fab orange


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## roundandround

Nars Scarlet Empress (discontinued)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Benefit lip balm


----------



## kuriso

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford so vain & gloss


----------



## andjela

Today, I am in the mood for NYX Macaron Black Sesame


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Lipgloss Picnic in the Park


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Full Throttle - Up The Bass .... Just purchased and not sure if I love it or hate it... 

It's a tad dark, maybe more of a winter red...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Dior lip glow


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Nude Pop


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Addict Fluid Stick by Dior.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 rosewood


----------



## fendifemale

Milani liner- Sugar Plum
WetnWild- Sugar Plum Fairy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## ScottyGal

CARGO Cosmetics - Brooklyn


----------



## anis azmi

Marc jacob so sofia


----------



## sanmi

Peri’s Cushion Lips


----------



## dotty8

Baby lips tinted lip balm


----------



## andjela

Today I am wearing Guerlain Rouge G in Georgia


----------



## pmburk

Mix of Besame Chocolate lipstick & Revlon Fig Jam lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL mauve swann


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Brave


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Satin Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. peach


----------



## jen_sparro

Rimmel Kate Moss Lipstick in My Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict "Red Carpet"


----------



## sanmi

Color Up Tint Pure Coral


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## restricter

Tom Ford Lips & Boys - Liam


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

One Lip


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict "Red Carpet" once again


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Fran0421

Bite beauty lipgloss in peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Chaos


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP  T6


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Dior creme plumping lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## fendifemale

Soap&Glory Sexy Mother Pucker- Fired Up!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Jolt in Stripped Down


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Lovetopia


----------



## frick&frack

fendifemale said:


> NYX Lovetopia



Love it! Matches your nails [emoji175]


----------



## fendifemale

frick&frack said:


> Love it! Matches your nails [emoji175]


Yes! I realized that today. Lol!


----------



## andjela

Nyx lovetopia is soooo great! I'm putting it on today


----------



## fendifemale

andjela said:


> Nyx lovetopia is soooo great! I'm putting it on today


Yes I love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom


----------



## Fran0421

Mac in patisserie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Chaos


----------



## frick&frack

One lip


----------



## sanmi

KAILIJUMEI Flower jelly stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## cupcakegirl

nars dolce vita


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel- First Class Nude


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat.
XXXOO PG


----------



## andjela

Gucci Luxurious Lipstick in Sinful Blush


----------



## jen_sparro

Bourjois Rouge Edition Velvet Pink Pong


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Liquid Lipstick in Martha Moo


----------



## twin-fun

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Fran0421

Rimmel notting hill nude


----------



## Fran0421

jen_sparro said:


> Tanya Burr Liquid Lipstick in Martha Moo



What are her liquid lipsticks like?


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## andjela

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

One Lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Jessada

Urban Decay Oblivion Mega Matte


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Dessert Time Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerina


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## Cerasela

MAC Mehr and Soar lipliner!


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Chaos


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Honey Melting Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## andjela

Today I went for WetnWild- Sugar Plum Fairy


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Hex


----------



## coconutsboston

Elf Scarlet Night


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte 9


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Lipstick in Birthday Cake


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## fendifemale

Kiss NY lipliner- Purple
Rimmel- Back 2 Fuschia
Milani lip gloss- Berry Tempting


----------



## mynameisbond

YSL lip couture no. 1 xoxo


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips - smoochie


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Chanel Rouge Coco Suzanne 438


----------



## andjela

Kylie Candy K, liquid lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sunglow

Nyx Intense Butter Gloss in Chocolate Crepe


----------



## citruses

Just some Nuxe lip balm!


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Le Petite Robe Noire in Pink Ballerina


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

One Lip


----------



## sanmi

lancome Rouge Hydrating Shaping Lip


----------



## jen_sparro

Fran0421 said:


> What are her liquid lipsticks like?



I like it, it wears pretty well (didn't last through a meal but most don't on me), I reapplied and there was no crustiness and it isn't flakey. I didn't find it to be very drying, I will say the pigment is very strong so you need to be careful applying it (the doe foot is pretty decent) and I'd imagine if you have dry lips it will emphasise any patches. It's a great product for the price.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Chaos


----------



## andjela

NYX Bloody Mary- my favourite this autumn


----------



## Sophie-Rose

andjela said:


> NYX Bloody Mary- my favourite this autumn



One of my all time favourite reds!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Missha lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Matte Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Two Tone Lip Bar laneige


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Stay Mauve double wear lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## pmburk

Besame Debutante Pink lipstick


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## bonjourErin

Mac lipstick in Mocha


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## andjela

Today I am wearing NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in London


----------



## frick&frack

Clinique superbalm - raspberry tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

aritaum World Glam Coating Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge Satin


----------



## andjela

MAC Mocha  One of my favourites


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Monte Carlo


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Son & Park Lip Crayon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #403


----------



## pmburk

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey (which sadly broke this morning as I was using it!)


----------



## sanmi

HANAKA - Lip Balm


----------



## andjela

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream  in Amsterdam


----------



## Sophie-Rose

andjela said:


> NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream  in Amsterdam


 Such a great colour!


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Hex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## kuriso

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte 9


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

CandyDoll Lipgloss Strawberry Milk


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## sanmi

It's Skin Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

HERA - Rouge Holic Glow Texture


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## sanmi

Etude House’s Dear My Wish Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge in Gracy


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild gloss- Very Well Red


----------



## Fran0421

Mac patisserie


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Lovelee8

Clarins Natural Lip Protector in Rosewood


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Right now: Hurraw coconut lipbalm. Later: Chanel Allure Gloss in Sensible.


----------



## sanmi

Étude house Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## twin-fun

Fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## sanmi

HANAKA - Lip Balm (Apple)


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyprocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Occy

Kat Von D Dusty Rose! I love the color and it goes well with any skin tone. I'm a little bit fairer than my sister but it complements us both.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## andjela

Tom Ford Bare- such an amazing shade!


----------



## twin-fun

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## anis azmi

nars audicious anna


----------



## pmburk

Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## sanmi

Intense Lip Gel


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## roundandround

Guerlain Divinora No.274-still smells good even if it's an oldie. Love this color.


----------



## jellybebe

Rodin So Mod lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika - Dessert Time Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## kkfiregirl

Bite beauty lip crayon in truffle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## andjela

L’Oréal Paris Infallible Le Rouge Lipstick in Eternal Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Honey Melting Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Ginger Sugar Tint Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## highheeladdict

L´Oréal Color Riche 108 "Brun Cuivré"


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SO Vain & lip gloss


----------



## kkfiregirl

Bite agave lip mask right now.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Chanel Rouge Coco shine in Monte Carlo.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Jolt in Stripped Down


----------



## eb_

Nyx - Liquid suede "Soft Spoken".


----------



## Felifulify

Guerlain KissKiss in Darling Baby [emoji173]️


----------



## Fran0421

Mac patisserie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Livia1

Felifulify said:


> Guerlain KissKiss in Darling Baby [emoji173]️



Love Guerlain lipsticks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Rouge Ecstacy # 203


----------



## sanmi

HERA - Rouge Holic Glow


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Bloody Mary


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Fran0421

Chi chi in game on


----------



## jellybebe

Peach lanolips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## steffysstyle

Guerlain B62 Betsy


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

laneige water drop tint apricot


----------



## Fran0421

Rimmel notting hill nude


----------



## Livia1

steffysstyle said:


> Guerlain B62 Betsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525772



Very pretty [emoji254] Love Guerlain lipsticks!


----------



## andjela

Rimmel Lasting Finish Red Hot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## chocolux

Smash box always on liquid lipstick in 'stepping out'


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Ginger Sugar Tint Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Flutter lip balm - Sweet Strawberry


----------



## fendifemale

Soap&Glory Sexy Mother Pucker- Candy Queen


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Victoria secret lip gloss


----------



## highheeladdict

Nyx Soft Matte Lip Cream "Cannes"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

One Lip


----------



## kkfiregirl

Fresh sugar lip balm.


----------



## sanmi

Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## andjela

Revlon Super Lustrous


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

VS Minty Shine gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

La Petite Robe Noire Lip Colour


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## jen_sparro

Revlon Solar Coral Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Felifulify

Livia1 said:


> Love Guerlain lipsticks!



Aren't they just amazing?? [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Fran0421

Estée Lauder instatiable ivory


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Deep Mink


----------



## pmburk

NARS Rikugien


----------



## sanmi

Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge


----------



## Jaanoo

ABH- crush


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat
XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm ... home with the flu, I miss lipstick. And coffee!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> La Mer Lip Balm ... home with the flu, I miss lipstick. And coffee!



Hope you feel better!! At least yours lips will be hydrated


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Hope you feel better!! At least yours lips will be hydrated



 That's true! Thank you so much


----------



## roundandround

Nars Scarlet Empress-wearing it a lot these days


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Trendy Mauve lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## Real Authentication

Mac


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Addict Gotha


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

Nyx Cosmetics Butter Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Tom Ford- Evan


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## Real Authentication

This morning - Chanel


----------



## pmburk

Marc Jacobs Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Ginger Sugar Tint Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild- Just Peachy (lipstick )
Soap & Glory- Candy Queen (gloss)


----------



## sanmi

Beauty Rush: Color Shine Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP T6


----------



## sanmi

The History of WHOO Gongjinhyang Mi Luxury Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

GASSDINER Clear flower lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## andjela

Tom Ford Mitchell - so worth the money !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## LKKay

Rimmel Under My Spell


----------



## kkfiregirl

NARS - fire down below.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Etude House’s Dear My Wish Lips


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Fran0421

Mac really me


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## Diorlvlover

Mac Hot Tahiti


----------



## Fran0421

Wet and wild in bare it all


----------



## sanmi

ESPOIR Lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Seiren

mac craving


----------



## fendifemale

Maybelline- Baby Lips


----------



## girleuro

Semi permanent makeup [emoji4] so lips always have color [emoji12]Just sometimes add lip gloss I love Korres wild rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Ginger Sugar Tint Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## AuroraVenus

Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm in Pink


----------



## sanmi

Laneige two tone lip bar


----------



## jen_sparro

MAC Soar lip pencil


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CLe de peau T6


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Laneige -  Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## andjela

Wet 'n' Wild - Just peachy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## sanmi

TonyMoly Kiss Lover Lip


----------



## Real Authentication

Naked lip gloss [emoji168]


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Tomford sunset Blvd


----------



## Diorlvlover

Candy cane Chapstick


----------



## andjela

Maybelline Baby Lips


----------



## pkuyken

Lip queen Hello Sailor and la mer lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Rouge Volupté Shine by YSL..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Elise.J

Guerlain la petit robe Black perfecto


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Diorlvlover

Mango Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Kylie Jenner birthday edition lip kit-  kristen


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## sanmi

lancome Rouge Hydrating Shaping Lip.


----------



## twin-fun

Evan Healy lip balm with shea butter and olive leaf


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer- imaginaire


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Maybelline Baby Lips- Cherry Me


----------



## SkinnyMuse

.


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi Brown- rum raisin


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## TNgypsy

Medicated chapstick


----------



## Fran0421

Nyx lipgloss in eclair


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Chanel’s Rouge Coco Ultra Hydrating Lip Colour


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## andjela

Max Factor Lipfinity  in Always Chic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Ginger Sugar Tint Lip Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## AlyssaA

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution lipstick in Bond Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Fran0421

Model co Bailey Baldwin collection in bendo


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## idalotta.s

Coloured Raine - Frances (metallic matte)
I love it! Such a wearable nude colour, with a subtle metallic finish


----------



## Nakshidil

2true Pro 8hr Lip Gloss - Kate 401B

It's rather drying, but it does last well. I put lip balm underneath and over the top of it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swan


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tom Ford Lip Color Shine in Insidious


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

VS Beauty Rush Color Shine Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## Trauma

Urban Decay - 714


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## Hurrem1001

MAC Pickled Plum


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## Storm Spirit

Sulwhasoo Essential Lip Serum Stick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Becki 89

NYX matte lipgloss in embellishment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Hurrem1001

Caudalie lip balm.


----------



## rubypurple

Nars Audacious lipstick in Jane


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Chanel Coco Rouge in Bel Respiro (discontinued and I'm down to the dredges with my lipstick brush)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Pursegrrl

Guerlain in Garconne 25.  A gorgeous gift from my BF 
XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## andjela

MAC Dare you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## sanmi

Berrisom My Lip Tint. peach


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Monte Carlo


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte #3 Ultimate Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Beessential Lemon Lavender Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## IndigoRose

Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Lip Plumper


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo & gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Rose71

clinique pop matte blushing pop


----------



## andjela

La Mer lip balm, one of my favourite lipcare products.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## deltalady

MAC Diva


----------



## sanmi

Korean lip tint from Berrisom. Bubble Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## fendifemale

Boots No7 high shine crayon- Tickle


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte in Ultimate Beige


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin Lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## anis azmi

Nars audicious -anna


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## twinstarry246

Today, I'm finally breaking out my Nars Geraldine. It was gifted to me, but I wasn't sure if I could pull off the bright orange. I just dabbed it on lightly though so it wouldn't appear too bright/neon.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau #110


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## mrskolar09

Hard Candy metallic matte in Queen of Hearts


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RAG In Extase


----------



## tulipfield

Chantecaille Lip Screen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Crimson


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Laneige - Water Drop Tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Hex


----------



## sanmi

Clé de Peau Beauté.
Liquid Rouge Lip Lacquer


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Marilyn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## deltalady

Bite Beautè Pomegranate


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## jellybebe

Bite Beauty agave lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## xxtash

Echo Park Ultra Satin Liquid Lipstick by Colorpop


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## andjela

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

Rouge Unlimited Supreme Shine


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## Zsazsab33

Nars velvet matte lipstick pencil, never say never


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme' L'Absolu Rouge french rose


----------



## cupcakegirl

nyx turnt up lipstick in flutter kisses


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

One lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Zsazsab33

Too faced melted liquefied longwear lipstick- melted nude


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## sanmi

Glossy Lip Balm by Estée Lauder


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Too Faced gloss- Papa Don't Peach


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Glossy Lip Balm by Estée Lauder


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani introduces Ecstasy Lacquer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## deltalady

MAC Russian Red


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera w/gloss


----------



## cafecreme15

Laura Mercier Baby Doll gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## cafecreme15

Christian Dior Baume de Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## roses5682

Burtbees


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge Cream- Mmmmmm...
Milani liner- Sugar Plum


----------



## sanmi

Aritaum Honey Melting Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## jen_sparro

Nars Descanso


----------



## sanmi

Pony X Memebox Blossom Lip Colour


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Rouge


----------



## cafecreme15

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## jen_sparro

Nars Descanso


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika - Dessert Time Lip Balm.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Ultimate Beige


----------



## frick&frack

One lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## deltalady

MAC Diva


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## jen_sparro

Ciate Pin Up


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Shade & Illuminate lips in Impulse


----------



## twin-fun

100% PURE Fruit Pigmented Lip Glaze in Pomegranate


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Ultimate Beige


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Hex


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

Dolce&Gabbana Beauty Dolce Matte Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Serum Intense Lipstick by Laneige


----------



## lvly808

Dose of Colors Campfire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## sanmi

APIEU Honey Glow Serum Tint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## sanmi

TONYMOLY Petit Bunny Gloss Bar


----------



## lvly808

Tom Ford Indian Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Seventeen Lip Lustre - Queen of Diamonds


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Ultimate Beige


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE 2 Tone Tint Lip Bar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinnia


----------



## deltalady

Colourpop Teeny Tiny


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Elizabeth Arden lip gloss- intriguing violet


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sanmi

Pomegranate Glossy Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## deltalady

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Fafi

Kylie's matt (DOLCE K)


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Holika Holika - Dessert Time Lip Balm



This


----------



## deltalady

YSL #54


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in the colour Plastique


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mauve swann


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Pmrbfay

LipSence Blu-Red and clear gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain w/gloss


----------



## terebina786

MAC Stripdown with Velvet Teddy... My new fave combo.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Twig


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sanmi

3CE Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Birthday Cake


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Zinna


----------



## mrs moulds

Burtsbees


----------



## Pmrbfay

LipSence in Bombshell with Beauty Control Vivid Color lipgloss in TigerLilly.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## sanmi

Chanel’s Rouge Coco Ultra Hydrating Lip Colour


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## cafecreme15

Livia1 said:


> La Mer Lip Balm



How do you like this product? Is it worth the price?


----------



## cafecreme15

Gucci Ardent lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

cafecreme15 said:


> How do you like this product? Is it worth the price?



It is the best lip balm I've tried and I've tried a lot. You can use it alone obviously but it's also nice to use a thin layer under lipstick. Plus I like the smell of sweet peppermint instead of all the rose flavoured lip balms etc. 
It lasts more than a year with heavy use


----------



## cafecreme15

Livia1 said:


> It is the best lip balm I've tried and I've tried a lot. You can use it alone obviously but it's also nice to use a thin layer under lipstick. Plus I like the smell of sweet peppermint instead of all the rose flavoured lip balms etc.
> It lasts more than a year with heavy use



Thanks! I have perennially chapped lips, especially in the winter, and have tried countless lip balms to no avail. I was hesitant to try the La Mer because it is a rather steep price, but I will give it a shot!


----------



## sanmi

Sugar Cream Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

JILL STUART Jerry lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## rowy65

Glossier Generation G in cake.  Your lips but better and a dab of Glossier balm.com in coconut for a little extra shine.  Love Glossier products!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

NARS Luxembourg


----------



## mrskolar09

Katy Kat Pearl in Reddy to Pounce


----------



## karmatic

Hourglass GIRL in Seeker


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## SMURTY

Colourpop cami matte


----------



## kkfiregirl

Lipstick queen lip balm


----------



## sanmi

EOS Pomegranate Raspberry flavored lip balm


----------



## deltalady

YSL #54 Rouge Pur Couture


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## camalie

Dior Lip Glow in Lilac


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

SIsley L3


----------



## deltalady

UD Hex


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi Brown Rum Raisin and Trish McEvoy lip gloss in berry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## lovieluvslux

NARS!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## iamleiya

Anastasia Beverly Hills in "Heather" layered with "Dusty Rose".


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## lvly808

Tom Ford Indian Rose


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Starr


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## AngR6

Too Faced Child Star (Matte)


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi Brown raisin


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## luvprada

Switched to Bobbi Brown cassis for evening


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Poppy Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild- Nouveau Pink


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## athenavuitton

Mac diva


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## deltalady

NARS Marlene


----------



## mrskolar09

Wet n Wild liquid catsuit Pink about it. 

I don't know if anyone else has tried this yet, but it's working well for me.  Wears as good or better than a lot of my higher end stuff.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## deltalady

NARS Mascate


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## LadyLorraineV

NARS dragon girl


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Dior Reviver Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Dare to Bare


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

My favorite lipstick of all time: MAC ruby woo


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarte Birthday Suit


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Ultimate Beige


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme Corail in Love


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Rouge Dior in Box Office Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## deltalady

NARS Marlene


----------



## finer_woman

Vaseline lip therapy in Rosy Lips [emoji105]    Lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline Stripe Nude


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Turn-up Lipstick in Hollywood (Red)


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## amorales208

Tom Ford - Pussycat


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Poppy Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## sanmi

MISSHA Glossy Lip Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell & gloss


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cruella


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess Betty


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom gloss- Dolly
Sephora Rouge Cream lipstick- Mmmmm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Merlot


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat
XXXOO PG


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Hades' Fire


----------



## Love Of My Life

SIsley L3


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Galante


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## isabellypie1

Glossier Gen G lipstick in Crush


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau T6


----------



## sanmi

Color Up Tint Pure Coral.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Rikireads

Nars Fast Ride


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## coconutsboston

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Tom ford flamingo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## ayubzaman93

Bobbi Brown !


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## sanmi

Lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## ayubzaman93

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Kiss My Face Organic Lip Care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## anis azmi

Too faced melted matte lipstick in sell out in the morning.
Tarteist lip paint in fortune for the evening.


----------



## purseburstz

Kylie Velvet Harmony.


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

La Roche Posay lip balm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Double post


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Poppy Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ayubzaman93

NARS Roman Holiday


----------



## rosewilliam

Classic Ruby Woo by MAC


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## deltalady

UD Anarchy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## ayubzaman93

Bobbi Brown burnt red


----------



## j19

Dior lip glow pomade


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Lip Treatment Pen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Glossy Stain in #9 Rouge Laque


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom gloss- Dolly


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera & gloss


----------



## sanmi

_DHC Lip Cream_ lip balm


----------



## fendifemale

Mac lipglass- Candy Yum Yum


----------



## nina1988

Shu uemura tint in gelato


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Box Office Beige


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC In Lust


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 112  YAY I'm almost done with this tube. Can't wait to try other new color.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## deltalady

NARS Marlene


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hyporcrite


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Benefit lip balm


----------



## Pmrbfay

LipSence in "Blush" with Orchid gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## missdeha

Loubi matte rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & rose crush gloss


----------



## roundandround

Just put Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream today


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Marc Jacobs gloss in Sugar Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## roseroyale

NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Hyde Park - perfect for work and so easy to touch up


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder New Dimension Plump


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Havanese 28

MAC Cherish with a little Chanel gloss in Constellation over it


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## s3raph1nas

Smashbox Always Sharp Lip Liner in Nude Fair + Marc Jacobs Lipgloss in Sugar Sugar


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NYX Full Throttle - Firestorm 

Gorgeous bright red with magenta undertones


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Plastique


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lancôme Shaker in Freedom of Peach


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Galante


----------



## Diorlvlover

Vanilla chapstick


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC's In Lust


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Forbidden Sunrise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## camalie

Urban Decay Naked with Bite Beauty Soufflé in the centre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## hariandro001

Always i ill use ysl lip couture. #3


----------



## sanmi

Yesterday laneige water drop tint apricot.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Galante


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## kkfiregirl

Bite agave lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy ... running out of this and it's discontinued


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte's Beach Bum


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## s3raph1nas

Smashbox Always Sharp Lip Liner in Nude Fair + Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SugahSweetTee

MAC. Ravishingly Rich


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Violet Fatale
XXXOO PG


----------



## camalie

Too Faced Melted Matte in Queen B


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #17 new tube


----------



## mrskolar09

Too Faced in Unicorn Tears


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Water Drop Tinted Lipbalm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## KayuuKathey

Marc Jacobs Beauty Lip Lacquer Rebel Rebel


----------



## Ultimatelous86

I am currently using Kiko Milano unlimited Double Touch Long-hold liquid lipstick, been loving it as it has very Long holding power. Even after eating, I tried to wipe my lips but still some Color stays. It has now been my holy grail lipstick! Highly recommended!


----------



## sanmi

Too Cool For School Break Time Lip Tint


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## HRM

Giorgio Armani Rouge Ecstasy CC lipstick #300 POP


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## cafecreme15

Rose tinted vaseline


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Tinted Lip Balm - L'Odissea


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Cams

I love the Chanel rouge allure this is my favorite.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo, Panorama


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## maris.crane

Maybelline Baby Lips Crayon - Toasted Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Child Star.


----------



## sanmi

Dior balm


----------



## ChangeMe

nothing


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## anis azmi

Urban decay vice - backtalk


----------



## sanmi

son&park lip crayon


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte Creamy Matte in Birthday Suit


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tube - cranberry sparkle


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## maris.crane

MAC x Samantha Ravndahl lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika - Dessert Time Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## lusan_01

MAC Satin Pink Nouveau


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC D for Danger


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday By Terry So Flamenco
Today Chanel Rouge Coco Arthur


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Makeup Revolution Chaffeur


----------



## Amazona

MAC Ruby Woo, which actually got me several compliments from coworkers. That never happens here!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## KNYC

mistikat said:


> Continued from the last thread!


I love the new lip stain from sephora in brown (it reads more like a natural flush)


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop Ultra Matte Lip in Midi


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Insolence


----------



## Amazona

MAC Ruby Woo once again


----------



## maris.crane

Pixi Tinted Lip Balm, Rose


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco...I'm obsessed with this color


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict Lip Glow couleur Reviver Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Miss Krys

Dior lip gloss in Pink 001


----------



## Amazona

Make Up Store lipgloss in Queen


----------



## maris.crane

NYX Tangerine lip liner
Girlacktik Star gloss in Bella


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Hades Fire


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## maris.crane

NYX Lip Lingerie in Babydoll


----------



## roundandround

By Terry Cherry Cherry


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

EOS lip balm in Summer Fruit (my lips are killing me today)


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## maris.crane

Lancôme lip liner, Ideal
Rouge d'Armani lipstick, #103


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC's In Lust


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## maris.crane

Annabelle lip liner in Buff
Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Vanilla Suede
BE Buxom lip gloss in White Russian


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte's liquid lipstick in the shade Birthday Suit...love how this brand gets the formula to feel like whipped mousse


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Mentholatum LipIce Sheer Color


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Clarins Lip Oil in Candy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Birthday Suit


----------



## Cams

Limited edition Mac Retro Mate all Fired Up.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Lancôme juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Flamingo, blotted down


----------



## roundandround

YSL Rouge Volupte #9


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Beach Bum


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat
XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy (my favourite)


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte's lip paint in Rose.


----------



## maris.crane

Tarteist lip liner, Latergram
Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick, Pink Dusk


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## coniglietta

Ysl tint in oil cherry my cherie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Plastique


----------



## maris.crane

Boots No. 7 Botanical Volume lip gloss in Sakura


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## sanmi

Aprilskin (sg) Fixing Lip Shield


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, Secret


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC's In Lust


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco again


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Killin' It


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Plastique


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain #17 the 3rd tube


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Modern Midas


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in "O"


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## maris.crane

Marc Jacobs lip liner, Nudeist
Rouge d'Armani lipstick, No. 103


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Cams

Pure color envy 410 dynamic Estée Lauder


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley L3 + gloss


----------



## camalie

Bite Sugarcane + Souffle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Clarins honey lip oil


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## sanmi

Vaseline balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## camalie

Bare Minerals Kitty and Buxom White Russian gloss


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Modern Midas


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Coco Arthur


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Alter Ego gloss- Goddess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink & gloss


----------



## sanmi

Tonymoly Mini Peach Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## sanmi

_WHOO_ Gongjinhyang Mi Glow _Lip Balm_.


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop X IluvSarahii lip pencil and ultra satin lip in 951


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## horseRider

Currently I really like Jeffree Star velour liquid lipstick in dreamhouse when layered on top of
Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro 202


----------



## fendifemale

NYColors lipstick - Blue Rose (cheap classic)


----------



## Carrie Adams

mistikat said:


> Continued from the last thread!


Lipsense!


----------



## Carrie Adams

Lipsense


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline - Baby Lips Anti Oxidant Berry


----------



## striveforluxury

MAC Taupe!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## camalie

YSL Lingerie Pink with Marc Jacobs Sugar Sugar on top


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Kiehls Lip Balm #1


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Hades Fire


----------



## fendifemale

No7- pillarbox


----------



## APhiJill

MAC viva glam Taraji P Henson


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Yoshi1296

By Terry Baume De Rose


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Makes your teeth look extremely white


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Marc - Jacobs Lip Lacquer Lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## loveydovey35

By Terry Baume de Rose Nutri Colour, so nice!


----------



## Kirsten007

I'm a huge fan of Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk. Divine!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## camalie

Nars Cruella


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## roundandround

YSL Glossy Stain 17 again


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## pquiles

MAC Heroine liner and MAC Doo Wop lipstick


----------



## sanmi

IOPE Waterfit lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## camalie

Smashbox - Mandarin


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Amazona

Lumene Nordic Chic Moisturizing Lipstick in #11, First day of Spring


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Amazona

NYX Cosmic Metals in Speed of Light


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Shine, Abandon


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## APhiJill

Kat Von D vampira


----------



## Amazona

Arden Ceramide Ultra in Rose Aurora


----------



## sanmi

_bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss_


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Shine lipstick in Abandon


----------



## roundandround

By Terry So Flamenco


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline Baby Lips Moisturising Lip Gloss


----------



## APhiJill

NARS Audacious lipstick in Fanny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pixiegeldof

Rodin Olio Lusso in Red Hedy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## archonei

Revlon ultra hd matte #seduction


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution -  Bond Girl


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## maris.crane

Kylie Lip Kit, Koko K


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Nyx - She Devil as a liner and ILuvSarahii x Colour Pop - Mamcita for an ombre lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in "O"


----------



## Diamondbrunette

by terry baume de rose [emoji257]


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## fendifemale

Lancome Rouge in Love- Violette Coquette


----------



## sanmi

Dior lip balm.


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Forbidden Sunrise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## maris.crane

Clarins Instant Lip Perfector, 05


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Birthday Suit


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel liner- Call Me Crazy
No7 crayon- Tickle


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Spice It Up


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Bobbi Brown - Sandwash Pink


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte's Lip Paint in Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sanmi

IOPE tinted liquid rouge


----------



## maris.crane

NARS lip gloss, Corsica


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC's In Lust


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Private Blend Shine lipstick in Quiver


----------



## nanads

Bourjois Rouge Velvet in Nude-ist


----------



## misstrine85

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in La Petillant


----------



## maris.crane

Kylie Lip Kit in Koko K


----------



## fendifemale

Milani Violet Volt + Urban Decay Venom


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Act So Cool


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Terry Baume De Rose [emoji257]


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## fendifemale

L'Oréal- Liya's Pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Love4MK

Kat Von D - Beloved


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Panorama


----------



## fendifemale

Urban Decay- Venom
NYColors- Velvety Fuschia


----------



## darkduck

NYX Intense Butter Gloss Apple Crisp


----------



## Rikireads

Tom Ford Mitchell


----------



## CrowoRem

NARS drangon girl. It's the best item!


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Birthday Suit


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss Colour


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop Chi


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Diamondbrunette




----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## deltalady

YSL Rouge Volupte Ultimate Beige


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Pmrbfay

LipSense First Love and Orchid gloss


----------



## Amazona

NYX Mega Shine in Rose Gold


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## misstrine85

By Terry Baume De Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Coco Ravish


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Givenchy Le Rouge Mandarine Bolero


----------



## APhiJill

MAC Early to Red


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Modern Midas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## sanmi

Clé de Peau Beauté.
Liquid Rouge Lip Lacquer


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## coniglietta

Colourpop Barely There


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## becca7401

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk


----------



## camalie

Too Faced Melted Matte - Queen B


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Grande Latte

Chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild Megalast- Red Velvet


----------



## SweetCherries

Charlotte Tillbury super Cindy


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Queen B.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Clarins Lip Oil in Honey


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Yoshi1296

By Terry Baume De Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach lip gloss in Peach-Sicle


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Color Up Tint Pure Coral


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Act So Cool


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry dare to bare


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glossier Birthday Balm Dotcom


----------



## sanmi

SULWHASOO Essential Lip Care


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## cafecreme15

Rose Vaseline


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## the_comfortista

Blackened Heart by Makeup Monsters


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso lip infusion masque


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Birthday Suit


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Mocha


----------



## jen_sparro

RIMMEL Lipstick in #55 My Nude


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## misstrine85

Max Factor Scarlet Ghost


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## mrskolar09

SweetCherries said:


> Charlotte Tillbury super Cindy



How do you like this one?  I've never bought anything from CT before but the Kim KW shade is such a pretty nude that I've been thinking about it.


Almost forgot, wearing Too Faced Mean Girl today


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Crystal Baby - Pure Color' Gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Burts Bees Peppermint Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Extase


----------



## Cams

Mac lady danger A17


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## SugahSweetTee

"Exhibition" by Urban Decay


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS cruella.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## mrskolar09

Too Faced melted metallic macaron


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SO Vain w/gloss


----------



## camalie

Tarte - Yaaasss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## ColdSteel

Burt's Bees balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## coniglietta

Lip Smackers peppermint frappé


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Disobedient


----------



## Amazona

Lumene Nordic Chic in First Day of Spring


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarte in Rose


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Maximizer in 001


----------



## coniglietta

Strawberry carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Plastique


----------



## coniglietta

Colourpop Solow


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Ici

pillow talk charlotte tilbury


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Ici

charlotte tilbury liquid lipstick too bad i'm so bad + bite lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Lingerie- Embellishment


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## fendifemale

Nars- Schiap
Urban Decay - Venom (as liner)


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## sanmi

TonyMoly Kiss Lover


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## giv_nchy

mamonde mandarin shine lip balm!


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## peachclementine

Charlotte Tilbury - Pillowtalk


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac- Jet Setter + Urban Decay- Venom


----------



## KCeboKing

Purple Reign LipSense.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder _Pure Color Envy _ Lipstick


----------



## the_comfortista

Victorian Velvet by Makeup Monsters


----------



## fendifemale

No7- Soft Paprika


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Modern Midas


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline Superstay Matte Ink 20 Pioneer Liquid Lipstick 

(long lasting matte red lipstick! Love it!!)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Huda Beauty - Girlfriend


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Shelbyrana

Bare Minerals Gen Nude liquid lipstick in "Swag"


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Pirate lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Shelbyrana

Smith's Rose Salve


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Shelbyrana

YSL lip oil in 22. I am obsessed with these. SO good!!!


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte in Child Star.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## the_comfortista

Makeup Monsters liquid lipstick in the shade Bite Me

This thread would be more fun with lip selfies


----------



## Shelbyrana

YSL Lip Oil


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Chanel - Arthur❣️


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Bare Minerals Never Say Never


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lady Danger


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

Bite Amuse Bouche lipstick in Verbena


----------



## mrskolar09

Too Faced Melted Metal in Macaron


----------



## camalie

Revlon Just Bitten - Crush. 
Surprisingly long wearing and comfortable


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## kkfiregirl

Laniege lip mask


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Besame Rapture Rose lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## misstrine85

Max Factor Scarlet Ghost


----------



## rutabaga

NARS lip glide in Bound


----------



## the_comfortista

Makeup Monsters liquid lipstick in the shade Hit the Dirt


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## versible

Innisfree rouge tint #6


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

MAC Soar lipliner with Velvet Teddy over it


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick in Annette


----------



## camalie

Buxom kitty


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Bite lipstick - Verbena


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Daisybaltazar

MAC Lady Danger ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Liquid Catsuit - Give Me Mocha.


----------



## fendifemale

Revlon lipstick- Honey Bare


----------



## Diorlvlover

Grapefruit Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cake Batter Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Boy with Lancôme Ideal lip liner.


----------



## camalie

Too Faced Queen B & NYX Lace Detail


----------



## Love4MK

Kylie Lip Kit - Kristen
I don't care for the girl, but she makes a damn good liquid lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## pquiles

FENTY Lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## sanmi

Sisley Paris balm


----------



## Yoshi1296

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Cams

Chanel 764 confusion gloss


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Rogue Coco Shine in Boy. This is becoming my new HG.


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Lip Tint in Oil #4 I Rose You


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm, keeping it simple on this busy day


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Dior Addict Awakening Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Melted Matte - Queen B


----------



## Bonnylass

Younique SuckerPunched Lip Stain and a touch of Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## camalie

Tarte lippie lingerie in revealed


----------



## KCeboKing

She’s Apples LipSense!


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Glossimer #172 Rose Sauvage


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Shelbyrana

Nars Walk This Way liquid lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Yoshi1296

Chantecaille Lip Potion ((just got this today and I LOVE this stuff!!))


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Deana86

Just chapstick, haha! But my lippy of choice is usually Kat von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in the Lolita shade.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Aloha Coconut [emoji267] Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar SLider


----------



## whiteangelcl

MAC Rosy lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Shelbyrana

MAC Nicki's Nude. I loveeeee this color


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## camalie

Too Faced Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Shelbyrana

Cannot stop wearing MAC Nicki's Nude


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## cupcakegirl

nyx butter gloss- madeline


----------



## pmburk

Bite Verbena


----------



## Shelbyrana

MAC pro longwear pencil in Nice N Spicy with Smiths Rose Savle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## pmburk

Bite Verbena again today


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MAC Stone lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## HandbagDiva354

[emoji105] Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey [emoji518]


----------



## camalie

The Balm - Meet Matte Hughs in committed


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss lipstick


----------



## Pmrbfay

Clinique Lip Pop in Black Honey


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss again today


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Rogue Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## sanmi

yesterday _Ilia Lip Conditioner in Bang Bang_


----------



## Shelbyrana

MAC Faux


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika - Dessert Time Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sunglow

Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Palais Royal


----------



## Yoshi1296

Chantecaille Lip Potion


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## deetee

I'm wearing Yves Saint Laurent Volupté Sheer Candy in #06 Luscious Cherry and my friend is wearing Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Lolita.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## pmburk

Bite lipstick - Verbena


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## pmburk

Besame Chocolate Kiss


----------



## BlueCherry

Christian Dior - Dior Addict Care & Dare in Mellow Beige (539)


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## camalie

Bite Thistle


----------



## camalie

Bite Aubergine


----------



## sanmi

PONY Blossom Lip Color Orange


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Chanel Rouge in satin red


----------



## Shelbyrana

MAC Subculture


----------



## camalie

Laneige Lip Mask


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Pmrbfay

LipSence in Bombshell, LipSence gloss in Orchid, Stila Glitterati gloss in Transcend.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Grande Latte

Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro 400.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Havanese 28

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Queen B


----------



## sanmi

Tomato Cool Jelly Tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Glider


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Coco in Suzanne


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau T6


----------



## Piinktulip

Christian dior Diorkiss


----------



## Shelbyrana

Smiths Rose Salve. Nothing crazy lol


----------



## Love4MK

Tarte Lippie Lingerie in Enticing


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Shelbyrana

YSL lip oil in no. 22


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## pmburk

Sephora Luster Matte in Petal


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## camalie

Nars Cruella


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Lip Velvet in dark rosewood


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lip gloss- Brownberry


----------



## misstrine85

By Terry rose-lipbalm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## cupcakegirl

lypsyl


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Retro Matte Relentlessly Red

I love it!! Super duper bright red! Lights up my whole face!


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Catoure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Grande Latte

Armani Lip Maestro 500 (pinky nude).


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## cupcakegirl

Maybelline burgundy blush


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Candy Queen


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> Carmex



Me too


----------



## camalie

Dior lip glow berry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin Impera


----------



## Shelbyrana

I AM OBSESSED with the Fenty Gloss Bomb.  I just bought it. It is perfection.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## GoStanford

MAC Amorous


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Shelbyrana

Fenty Gloss Bomb!


----------



## MilaMakeup

Wine gloss !!


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## faintlymacabre

UD Vice lipstick in the shade "Carnal"


----------



## mimicme

Bobbi Brown- Brown. Perfect brownie nude!


----------



## camalie

Bite Mauvember 2016


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Richard w/gloss


----------



## exos1218

Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro 500


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin Impera & gloss


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Kitty Purry


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss “Extase”


----------



## Shelbyrana

Fenty Gloss Bomb


----------



## cupcakegirl

YSL volupte sheer candy #14


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau CHina Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## KCeboKing

Kiss For A Cause by LipSense!


----------



## deetee

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine #118 Energy


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Queen B


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll & gloss


----------



## suchi

Bobby Brown crushed lip color lilac


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## KCeboKing

LipSense - Purple Reign


----------



## MisHPN

Elizabeth Arden eight hour with color


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## suchi

Estee Lauder pure color love in shade proven innocence


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Amazona

Dr. Hauschka Lipstick Novum 05


----------



## the_comfortista

Makeup Monsters liquid lipstick in the shade Nefarious


----------



## camalie

Nars Velvet Lip Glide in Bound


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CLImpera


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Rouge H

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## ColdSteel

Burt's Bees + MAC Fever Isle. Rediscovering some nice colors in my stash.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Catoure


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Carmex



Me too [emoji106]


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior 999 Matte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## KittyLouise

KKW by Kylie Cosmetics liquid lipstick in Kimberly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Amazona

L'Oreal Organza with MAC Dervish liner. New favorites!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Kitty Purry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ColdSteel

Dior Addict Avenue


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## deltalady

NARS Marlene


----------



## Shelbyrana

YSL Lip Oil #22


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Leonardo


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior 999 Matte


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Mitchell w/gloss


----------



## pmburk

Besame Portrait Pink lipstick


----------



## innerpeace85

Chanel Allure ink in Experimente


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Glider


----------



## kkfiregirl

NARS powermatte lip pigment in ‘under my thumb’


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Sugar Glider


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom Lip Crème in Kir Royale


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My all time favorite lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Amazona

Lancome Matte Shaker Red'y In 5


----------



## suchi

Mac twig


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## suchi

Mac see sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau CHina Doll


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Damfino

Lipstick Queen in Float


----------



## pennyrog

YSL Tatouage Couture Liquid Matte Lip Stain, 7 Nu Interdit. The perfect nude in my opinion


----------



## suchi

Bobbi brown calypso


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite & gloss


----------



## bobolo

bite  quince


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo w/gloss


----------



## myoberoze

mine became a bit dry lately, so I'm not wearing any lipstick, just aquaphor


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

Yesterday Mac craving. Today lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Catoure


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## the_comfortista

Jeffree Star in the shade Crocodile Tears


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## s3raph1nas

MAC lipliner in Oh Honey and Tom Ford lipstick in Blush Nude.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom Lip Crème in Blushing Margarita


----------



## queennadine

Lipstick Queen in Eden, looooove it


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## marcelosss1

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution


----------



## kemilia

Gobs of Carmex because it is 3 degrees today and I had to clear my driveway--argghh!


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## suchi

Mac Milan mode


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mac lip glass


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## SandyC1981

Lush-honey trap lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## suchi

Bobbi brown lilac


----------



## roses5682

Bobbi brown nude gloss


----------



## s3raph1nas

Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford autoerotique.


----------



## Shelbyrana

MAC Subculture liner and NYX lipstick in Sophisticated


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## camalie

Huda Muse () with Angelic topper


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Fresh sugar caramel lip balm


----------



## Diorlvlover

Clinique Chubby Stick in Broadest Berry


----------



## SandyC1981

Lush-honey trap lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve SWann


----------



## Diorlvlover

Candy cane Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel lip moisturizer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## Diorlvlover

MAC Party Line


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Catoure


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Amazona

MAC Dervish liner and LÓréal Organza


----------



## suchi

Clinique pop in plum


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Ilia Arabian Nights this afternoon and Bite Beetroot earlier today.


----------



## Amazona

Burt's Bees Lip Shine in 020 Blush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom Blushing Margarita lip gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique Superbalm Gloss--grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel lip balm


----------



## suchi

Mac plumful


----------



## roses5682

Bobbi brown nude lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## ElleWoods7

Clarins Instant light perfector!


----------



## SandyC1981

Lush-honey trap lip balm


----------



## camalie

UD - Rush liner with Backtalk lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## pmburk

Cover Girl Katy Kat Matte in Catoure. Yet again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## _sunshine_

Mented lipgloss in Send Nudes


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss---maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist #16


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Amazona

Back to L'Oréal Organza and MAC Dervish liner. Can't seem to get enough!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## ittybitty

Orlane lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry dare to bare


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Violet Fatale
XXXOO PG


----------



## Piinktulip

Dior fury matte


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Pro Matte Gloss, but I'm honestly not sure which color. I got a gift set with 8 minis at Christmas, but the writing on the tubes is so darn tiny I cannot read it even with my glasses on.  Pretty sure it's either Nude Allude, Statement Nude, or Bare Attraction.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown in Nude


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## taho

Clinique Moisture Chubby Stick Moisturizing Lip Colour Balm in Whole Lotta Honey.. Love it, it's a warm nude that looks almost like a lipstick when applied


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Tatoo Natural Berry


----------



## bernz84

Chanel Rouge Coco in Antoinette


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## SandyC1981

Lush-honey trap lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Lip Tatoo


----------



## chessmont

My usual lately - Rimmel Moisture Renew in Summer Angel


----------



## camalie

UD Rush liner & Backtalk lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist #16


----------



## Diorlvlover

Grapefruit Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown crushed lip color in Cali Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom  Ford Indian Rose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain + gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## suchi

Mac Whirl


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

Mac See Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Elizabeth Arden in Glossy Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Phyto Lip twist


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

more by terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Dr. Bronner's "naked" organic lip balm...
If I want color, I'll dab on Pacifica Color Quench lip tint in "coconut nectar"


----------



## Amazona

Body Shop mango lip butter


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## squiggy241

Nivea Touch of Flavor in Cherry


----------



## Qteepiec

Dior lipgloss with NARS Lip Pencil


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss---maverick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## mrskolar09

Huda Beauty matte in Bombshell


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

Nyx butter lipstick in root beer float


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## princesspig

Mac Faux


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry dare to bare


----------



## princesspig

Mac Patisserie


----------



## pennyrog

Aerin - Rose Lip Conditioner


----------



## tealocean

Revlon Cherry Blossom , seriously underrated! Unscented, rich color, lasting, leaves a full light stain that looks nice. It would only be better if this smelled like MAC and came in a prettier package.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford Violet Fatale


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Amazona

Rimmel Airy Fairy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## tealocean

Loreal true red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Amazona

Body Shop mango lip butter


----------



## perlefine

Mac velvet teddy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip mask


----------



## squiggy241

Nivea Kiss of Flavor in Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## suchi

Clinique plum pop


----------



## SandyC1981

Lush-honey trap lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Organza


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## MizGemma

Revlon - Wild Orchid


----------



## ColdSteel

Lime Crime Unicorn Lipstick in Bomber


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Lancôme Matte Shaker in Red'y in 5


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## roses5682

Bobbi Brown Pastel Lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## tealocean

Revlon Love Is On


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist #16


----------



## tealocean

Revlon Fuchsia Fusion
(I only have 4 Revlon lipsticks and enjoy them all!)


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Kisses in Military Red


----------



## floodette

nudestix mystic


----------



## tealocean

L'Oréal True Red


----------



## squiggy241

Dior Addict in Tribale


----------



## pquiles

FENTY Mattmoiselle in Shawty with Becca Liquid crystal gloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## tealocean

MAC Amorous


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip fusion mask


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## ScottyGal

Badger lavender lip balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## NewBeeUn

Stunna Uncensored


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## tealocean

MAC Amorous


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## squiggy241

Dior Addict in Tribale


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso lip mask


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown Desert Plum


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## tealocean

Nivea Moisture


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry dare to bare


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## tealocean

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Max Factor Colour Elixir Cushion in Splendor Chic


----------



## ScottyGal

Kiko 3D Hydra Lipgloss - 27 Pearly Lavender


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## ceecee100

Colourpop lippiestick in Aquarius with Trust Fund Beauty lipglasm in Method of the Madness on top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6


----------



## Law

Charlotte Tilbury - Secret Salma


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Precieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip mask


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin Impera


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique on Chamade


----------



## celestialrose

Laura Mercer vibe


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## samochi

Nars pure matt lipstick - Bangkok


----------



## s3raph1nas

MAC Myth lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## princesspig

Mac Patisserie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Badger lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto twist lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll w/charm lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## mollygood

My favorite YSL Rouge Pur Couture


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 meso lip treatment


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau charm lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## pmburk

Beekman 1802 tinted lip balm in Roseboro Red.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau charm lip gloss


----------



## Amazona

HM Gossamer Lip Stain in Have a Heart


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6 & charm gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Ted Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap and Glory - Sexy Mother Pucker Extreme-Plump XL


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals Gen Nude gloss- Everything


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## mrskolar09

Too Faced Mermaid Tears


----------



## Dany_37

Mac Lipliner Cork
Mac Lipstick Half & Half
Fenty Beauty Gloss Bomb


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## taho

Kat Von D Cathedral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Phyto lip twist


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  Alexis & gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll & charm gloss


----------



## Karheart

Sephora Ultra Shine Lip Gel in Pin-up Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley phyto lip twist


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Mehr


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## Aelizardo

BareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Gloss in Flirty Mauve


----------



## Amazona

NYX Cosmic Metals in Speed of Light


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Aelizardo

suchi said:


> Mac Mehr



I just bought MAC Mehr last week....
Such a pretty color....I used MAC liner in Soar then Mehr on top.


----------



## suchi

Aelizardo said:


> I just bought MAC Mehr last week....
> Such a pretty color....I used MAC liner in Soar then Mehr on top.


Mehr is one of the prettiest color I have. Mehr and See Sheer are my go to shades.


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## coconutsboston

Just chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Amazona

YSL lip stain. Not liking it.


----------



## Amazona

Aaaand I have switched from the sticky, patchy, bleeding mess to Maybelline Super Stay Matte Ink in 15, Lover. The YSL found its worthy new home in the trash.


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6 & charm gloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## suchi

Mac  Whirl


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL Impera w/gloss


----------



## rachelburton17

Turmeric healing lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley phyto lip twist #16


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Elsie87

Armani Beauty Rouge d'Armani n° 500


----------



## Millietops

Vernis à Lèvres Vinyl Cream 412 ROSE MIX


----------



## pquiles

MAC Cremsheen glass - King Pin and Rising Sun


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## suchi

Mac Whirl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Color Riche in Deep Raspberry


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll & charm gloss


----------



## suchi

Mac Girl About Town


----------



## Katie_HKT

Tomford Magnus


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip meso treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## princesspig

Tromborg lip cure (a fantastic lip balm) and Rodial lip liner in nude all over the lips.


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Lady&theBag

Pat McGrath MatteTrance in Vendetta


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick--chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll & charm gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## princesspig

YSL rouge pur couture in 10.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## MizGemma

Perfect soft red with a little coral thrown in: Revlon's Love That Pink. $4.99 at Target.


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## suchi

Bobby Brown Guava


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll & Charm gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydra Lip Balm


----------



## camalie

ABH Catnip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm cucumber mint


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury in Valentine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 ski meso lip mask


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees lip balm-cucumber mint


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Clarins honey lip oil


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford - James


----------



## roses5682

Fenty Freckle Fiesta


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera w/gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## princesspig

Colourpop ultra blotted lip in bit-o sunny with Kopari lip love on top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## princesspig

Alexis Ren x Colourpop - Little Weapon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Amazona

NYX #thisiseverything Lip Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Stylo in Lettre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip mask


----------



## suchi

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## suchi

MAC Twig


----------



## Nochu

MAC Chili. Beautiful, everyday brick brown red.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire in Cherry Cape


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Christian Louboutin Impera & gloss


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury - Kim KW.


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## suchi

MAC Vino Liner and MAC Media Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Précieuse


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury - Miranda May


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford FRIVOLOUS.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry Dare to Bare


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Law

Charlotte Tilbury- Shanghai nights


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Pussycat

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk liner and Colourpop Aquarius gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso lip mask


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

MAC Twig


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Grace farm beeswax lip balm


----------



## suchi

MAC Twig


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Liner in Edge to Edge and Dior Lip Maximizer in Apricot


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Manchoo78

MAC - Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Addict Lacquer Plump in Rosy Nude


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown Guava


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford Nubile


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## suchi

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G in 03 (new shade)


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## suchi

MAC Mocha


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Rouge G # 23


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## phoenixgirl35

hotshot said:


> by Terry baume de rose


It’s on my lips every night! I really thought I’d go through the jar quickly, but it’s lasting quite a while. So now I don’t feel so bad about the price


----------



## suchi

MAC Twig


----------



## Vivejka

MAC velvet teddy [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## absolutpink

Stila Patina Sheer


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## suchi

MAC Twig


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford autoerotique


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin Impera


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## absolutpink

Huda Muse liquid lipstick and liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge lipstick in Innocent Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## suchi

MAC Mehr


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## camalie

ABH Dazed


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate


----------



## Amazona

Went without makeup today, just some NYX This Is Everything Lip Oil for grocery shopping.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## suchi

MAC See Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## princesspig

Kopari mai tai


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley #16


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## suchi

Mac See Sheer


----------



## princesspig

Charlotte Tilbury Electric Poppy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown Soft Berry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 lip meso mask


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## raylesso2u

Fresh Honey Cream Lip Balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## suchi

MAC Whirl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Sheer Streak


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## pmburk

BareMinerals Vivid Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## suchi

MAC Whirl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## pmburk

CO Bigelow Mentha lip shine


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso lip mask


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown Cali Rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## archonei

Peripera lip tint


----------



## suchi

MAC Antique Velvet


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Relentlessly Red


----------



## Vivejka

MAC Mehr


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pursycat

Started the day with GlamGlow Lip Mud in Kiss & Tell. Then when that wore off, I put on Buxom Full-On Lip Cream in Mudslide because I’m addicted to the tingle.


----------



## pacificagal

Bare Essentials lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Lumene True Passion in 6, Breathtaking Beauty


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Original Sin


----------



## s3raph1nas

Kylie Cosmetics Koko K lipliner + Marc Jacobs Sugar Sugar lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## ScottyGal

Primark Raspberry Dream lipgloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford Indian Rose.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## ProfNot

I finally found a lipstick for redheads / gingers with no pink in it!  

Pacifica Plushious in color Aura

A nice soft sienna color, not too dark or red or pink.  I'd been looking for months at department stores, private cosmetic companies (Beautycounter has a lovely coral but still too pink), to drugstores..

I wear fall colors as well as sage greens and silver blues.  Pink clashes with my coloring and my clothes.  

Finally found it at Target.  Who knew?

I just learned the company sells it online for the same price of $10:
https://www.pacificabeauty.com/coll...shious-mineral-lipstick?variant=1134300758020


----------



## ProfNot




----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Alice_novee

Huda liquid matte - Girlfriend


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## DStuyvesant

Nars Anita


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Original Sin


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Matte Ink in 20/Pioneer. Survived eating a burger and ice cream!


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Going with Egyptian Magic today


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford leonardo


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip meso mask


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Original Sin


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom Blushing Margarita


----------



## ScottyGal

Fenty Beauty - Ready to Mingle


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Glossier Lip Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge innocent red


----------



## nikkich

H&M lipstick in red alert


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## taho

Colourpop in Prim


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex (the a/c is making my lips a little chapped ‍♀️)


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## sdkitty

purseprincess32 said:


> Yesterday- Jordana lip pencil in Tawny & Nars Frivolous lip gloss/stick.
> Today-Dior-lipGlow


I've been looking for a lip liner as a dupe for an old Armani one I have which is discontinued.  Got Jordana Tawny yesterday and it comes pretty close.  I had never even looked at this brand before.  Glad I saw the reviews on it.   I paid $2.49 at Walgreens (I guess you can get it even cheaper on sale).  The Armani liner costs $30.
Now I have yet another liner in my collection.  Too many but at least this one didn't cost much.
Someone said their mascara was very good.  The walgreens I went to didn't have that but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## coniglietta

Rosebud lip salve


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau CHina Doll


----------



## coniglietta

Etude House watermelon red lip tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin lip meso mask


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Liner - Good Timing
MAC Lipstick - Angel
Dior Addict Lip Maximizer - Apricot


----------



## Love Of My Life

by Terry dare to bare


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Bagologist

Dior Lip Glow Pomade. Love this stuff!


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## squiggy241

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Fenty Beauty - Ready to Mingle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Glamourangel

Vaseline lip balm (almost makeupfree day)


----------



## coniglietta

Nuxe rêve de miel lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca+ gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Eavish

Maybelline Matte Ink


----------



## sdkitty

Eavish said:


> Maybelline Matte Ink


I really like Maybelline's regular matte lipsticks so want to try these.  What color do you have?


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Havanese 28

Today was MAC Cherish and Chanel gloss is Constellation


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## absolutpink

MAC Liner in Boldly Bare
Dior Addict in Beige Sunrise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Leonardo


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Law

Charlotte Tilbury too bad I’m bad


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Hotmessexpresstutorials

Tarte- Tarteist Creamy Lip Paint: Yass
Ofra- Long Lasting Liquid Lipstick: New Orleans
Kat Von D Cosmetics- Everlasting Liquid Lipstick: Echo
Ofra- Long Lasting Liquid Lipstick: Maui
Jeffree Star Cosmetics- Velour Liquid Lipstick: Dirty Money 
Jeffree Star Cosmetics- Velour Liquid Lipstick: Queen Bee
OFRA X NIKKIETUTORIALS- Long Lasting Liquid Lip: Spell
Morphe- Matte Liquid Lipstick: Hot Shot


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## smittykitty306

Fresh Sugar - Coconut hydrating lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## coniglietta

Buts Bee's replenishing lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 skin meso lip mask


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## LaVitaESabel

Peri's tint water, I really love this Korean product as it is long lasting even if I eat.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## medemmama

Chapstick


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## pursegirl3

Chanel Glossimer - Spark


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## TIFFANI251

Kevyn Aucoin "The Expert Lip Color" in Saylair. With "the lip gloss" in red shimmer on top


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Michelle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Boy


----------



## j19

Sephora watermelon lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF So Vain & gloss


----------



## Amazona

Wet n' Wild Blushing Bali accompanied by MAC primer and NYX Kyoto liner.


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## hephephippo

Charlotte Tilbury - pillow talk


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca & gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## hephephippo

Clinique Chubby Stick - watermelon


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## hephephippo

Charlotte Tilbury - amazing grace


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Samantha S

Ysl rouge volupte shine 43 is my everyday lip colour. It's hydrating and the colour is so easy to wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 lip meso mask


----------



## Minahil Noor

nothing applied yet, however planning for YSL lip couture.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Alexis& gloss


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## hephephippo

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## hephephippo

Dior Lip Tint - Raspberry


----------



## s3raph1nas

Milani Moisture Lock Coconut Oil Infused Lip Treatment 01 Moisturizing Almond Coco


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Amazona

Kat von D Lolita II + Burt's Bees Lip Shine in Blush


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Amazona

Buxom White Russian


----------



## Passau

Dior Double Rouge in Nude!


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## Amazona

NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie


----------



## APhiJill

Mac-dreaming of you (Selena collection)


----------



## fur4elise

*UD Vice in Crisis topped with Fenty Beauty Spacesuit*


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau Cashmere in Legend


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## j19

Fresh sugar lip treatment in rose


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## j19

Vaseline cocoa butter lip therapy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau Legend #103


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom Kir Royale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## j19

Sephora macadamia lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SO Vain & gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## j19

Dior lip glow in berry


----------



## Minahil Noor

I have applied Plumping Gloss Fairy Dust 02


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## j19

Dior sugar scrub lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## j19

Smiths rosebud salve


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Passau

Happy National Lipstick Day to all US TPFers!


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees honey lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## hephephippo

Lilah B


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## hephephippo

Tom Ford lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford nubile


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## j19

Revlon pink truffle lustrous lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## j19

Vaseline cocoa butter lip therapy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## hephephippo

Dior lip tattoo


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## j19

Laneige lip mask


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## Yuki85

La mer lip balm


----------



## APhiJill

Rebel by MAC


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## j19

Burt’s bees vanilla lip balm


----------



## kuriso

Tom Ford Bare


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Amazona

Lumene Nordic seduction in Rose Garden


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## j19

Dior lip glow in berry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## hellosunshine

MAC Easy Babe


----------



## Samantha S

Loving this moisturizing lipstick from ysl


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## fendifemale

NARS Schiap


----------



## j19

Nars dolce vita matte lip pencil with revlon pink truffle


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## j19

Revlon pink truffle lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Sangria + Flamingo Rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## bobolo

Charlotte Tilbury Bond Girl


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Amazona

Essence Rosey Glitz


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique chubby stick lip balm-chunkiest chili


----------



## bobolo

Charlotte tilbury 
Love bite


----------



## j19

Smiths rosebud salve


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Le Souk


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Lumene Nordic Seduction #15, Rose Garden with NYX Suede liner


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## Yuki85

Samantha S said:


> Loving this moisturizing lipstick from ysl



Love that Color! May I ask the name/number?


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## bobolo

C tilbury love bites


----------



## j19

Revlon pink truffle lipstick


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## pursejunkie99

Lush Honey Trap Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## pursejunkie99

GLAMOUR DOLLS
Sweet Treats Lip Gloss in Peach


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees peppermint


----------



## j19

Glossier balm dotcom coconut


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## DaBish

Tom Ford indian rose . I got it as a small tester tube yesterday and love it so I'll definitely spring for the full size tube now. 
I was surprised at how long it lasted. I applied it yesterday when I got home and it held until I bathed for the night!
It was one of the first products that I reached for this morning ( after brushing of course! Lol)


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Sferics

Dior Addict Lip Glow matte in pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## j19

Smiths rosebud salve


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## SandyC1981

Bare Minerals lip gloss-maverick


----------



## j19

Jack black shea butter lip balm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## peachclementine

Charlotte Tilbury - Pillow talk


----------



## ScottyGal

Boohoo lipgloss


----------



## j19

Jack black grapefruit lipbalm


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie...it’s worn off now though


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## SandyC1981

Burt's Bees cucumber mint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## DaBish

I'm still Loving the Tom Ford in indian rose that I ordered 2 more tubes !

I've found my love! It lasts better than any other lipstick so far!


----------



## SandyC1981

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## j19

Revlon pink truffle lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## j19

Kopari lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## LaLex

Mac whirl !


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Amazona

NYX Cosmic Metals in Crystalized Metal


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## LaLex

MartinaSmith said:


> Lush Honey Trap Lip Balm


I love This one si much ! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Amazona

Dr Lipp Nipple Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## j19

Dior lip glow in pink


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## Amazona

MAC Dervish liner, Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick and NYX Mega Shine in Sweet Heart


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleek Makeup - Liqueur


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Prufrock613

Bite Beauty in Glacé with Fenty gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## ScottyGal

Glossier - Lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## j19

Mac twig lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleek Makeup - Liqueur


----------



## j19

Kopari lip gloss


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out for after work dinner and drinks, so switching it up [emoji105][emoji168]

Dior - Rouge Dior Nude 683 Esquisse with Fenty Beauty - Bilingual on top


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sensai Rouge Intense IL 107 Urayamabuki


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit - Dallas lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nars - Priscilla. For a pop of pink


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit - Hoola


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Passionate Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Passionate Red


----------



## LaLex

Huda beauty icon


----------



## carterazo

100℅ natural fruit pigmented lip gloss sugar plum


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## j19

Sol de janeiro lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Amazona

LÓréal Color Riche in Deep Raspberry


----------



## fendifemale

Dose of Colors liquid matte + gloss:
Coral Crush/ Jazzy


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown Berry Shimmer


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Sangria
Dose of Colors- Jazzy


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## j19

Mac velvet teddy lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Avigaile Susana

Maybelline Creamy Matte Code Red


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## LaLex

Diorly 777 love it so much !


----------



## vanillalatte13

Classic Velvet Teddy from MAC! Really can't go wrong with this colour


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## carterazo

Prescritives moonbeam gloss in Meteor


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## carterazo

Prescriptives Moonbeam gloss in Meteor


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## LaLex

Too faced papa don't peach


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Matte Ink in Loyalist


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## carterazo

Prescriptives Moonbeam gloss in Meteor


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## ColdSteel

Burt's Bees


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## Happylilly

MAC strip me down, loving the shade


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Dany_37

Mac lipliner in Cork...Mac lipstick in Peachstock & KKW Beauty X Mario Super Nude Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## tulipfield

Blistex Deep Renewal


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Amazona

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Peony


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Rouge Nude - Esquisse 683


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## princesspig

Tom Ford James


----------



## Law

Secret Salma - Charlotte Tilbury


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gifted Tom Ford Fu**ing Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## raspberrypink

Limited edition Chanel N°5.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## carterazo

Prescriptives lipshine sunkissed


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Alaia Croc Jacket Red


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  F**king Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## carterazo

Prescriptives lipshine Sunkissed


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  Fu**king Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chantecaille in Cerise


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge Kiss Kiss in Red Insolence


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Hey Sugar


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## j19

Smiths rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Livia1

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Alexis


----------



## carterazo

Lip per-fékt  hint of tint all week.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## starrynite_87

Nars Velvet Liner in Mambo and Sephora Collection Lip Stain in Pretty Beige


----------



## preppie

Tom Ford B&G Zoe.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown Blue Raspberry


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Steamy+ No7- Pillarbox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau T6


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Pump It Up- Lindsay


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown Blue Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Amazona

MAC Twig


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown Blue Raspberry combined with Bobbi Brown suntan pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## carterazo

Lip per-fékt hint of tint


----------



## carterazo

Prescriptives lipshine Sunkissed


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter & CdP gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Bite- Glace
Morphe- Pixie


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouce Rouge Anja


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Denise85

Aquaphor lip repair lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau T6


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford F**king Fabulous


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Roman Red


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau Legend


----------



## taho

Peripera No.9


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## princesspig

Lipstick Queen Pawn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Roman Red


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Tiare

My new Pat McGrath Venus in Furs with a little bit of Bite Agave in Smashed -since its a little dry out for me with a matte lipstick. LOVE them both!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Bunny


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Powder Kiss Lipstick in Lasting Passion


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Shelbyrana

Sophie-Rose said:


> MAC Powder Kiss Lipstick in Lasting Passion
> 
> View attachment 4261503


How is the formula on these?


I wore Kylie gloss in Koko K


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## mcb100

Charlotte Tillbury lipstick in the shade Kim K.W.


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## taho

Nars Audacious Lipstick in Bette. Had a deluxe sample lying around and decided to try it. I found it a bit drying but it's fine over some lip balm.


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Taupe Seduction


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe gloss- Pixie


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala pretty much all week.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Rose Stiletto - holiday edition


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala all week


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Hey Sugar


----------



## starrynite_87

Liv from NARS


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Amazona

MAC Russian Red


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

YSL lip couture #10


----------



## Happylilly

Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick - Double Dare


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe liquid matte- Peanut


----------



## carterazo

lip per-fekt hint of tint


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Mattrance in Deep Orchid


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## carterazo

lip per-fékt hint of tint


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers one lip


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> Isomers one lip


How do you like it?


----------



## frick&frack

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like it?



Love it. Been using isomers products for 10+ years.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frick&frack said:


> Love it. Been using isomers products for 10+ years.


Thank you.


----------



## the_comfortista

Almay Lip Vibes in the shade ‘Be Strong’. A coworker gave it to me for Christmas, and I was pleasantly surprised by how good it is... moisturizing and long-lasting.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior lip glow


----------



## loves

CT Super Cindy yesterday
Day before Hepburn Honey
Today m/u free day so lip balm


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Shine Compulsion in Baddest Beige


----------



## Shelbyrana

New Dior Lip maximizer in Rosewood❤️


----------



## Amazona

Arden Rose Aurora


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pmburk

Physicians Formula Healthy Lip velvet in Dose of Rose.


----------



## fendifemale

Dose of Color lipgloss (Disney edition)- One and Only


----------



## Elina0408

My new lipstick from Pat McGrath


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown blushed rose 3 topped with lip per-fékt hint of tint for moisture.


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals Statement Matte- Juicy


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom gloss is hot toddy


----------



## fendifemale

Fiona Stiles crayon- Gracie


----------



## pmburk

Chantecaille lip chic in Patience


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe gloss- Groupie


----------



## Sidurn

La Prairie "Almost Pink"


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Matte Glam


----------



## pquiles

Fenty Cosmic lipgloss


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Moon Chrystal lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Elina0408

My new Clarins lip oil


----------



## pquiles

2boys_jademommy said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk



Me too.


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Luxetrance LS in Natural Unnatural


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eve Lom Kiss Mix


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution Lipstick


----------



## iqaganda

Tom Ford Lip Color in Twist of Fate


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown pot rouge Blushed Rose 3 + TBS lippy in raspberry all week. A great combo as the BB is drying.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Dolce Vita


----------



## carterazo

Switching back and forth between Nars Dolce Vita & Bobbi Brown  pot rouge Blushed Rose 3 topped with TBS lippy in raspberry for most of the week.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Carmen


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel crayon- Provocation


----------



## carterazo

Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture lip tint in Blush


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Mattrance in Omi


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Matte Ink in Lover


----------



## carterazo

Revlon Kiss Balm in Fresh Strawberry


----------



## frick&frack

Burt’s Bees


----------



## Amool831

Kiehl’s tinted lip balm in Berry!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Buxom blushing margarita gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Dose of Colors-One and Only (Disney Collection)


----------



## MdRs

Helena Rubinstein - Glam rock /37/


----------



## pquiles

Grande Lips Hydrating Lip plumper
Pat McGrath Omi


----------



## Tiare

Ilia lipstick in Madam Mina. Perfect neutral/mauve lipstick in every way!


----------



## MdRs

Guerlain - Pinky boop /561/


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford lip color in scarlet rouge


----------



## Amazona

Wet n Wild Blushing Bali


----------



## MdRs

Rouge coco gloss /764


----------



## kimoppaes

innisfree vivid cotton ink #12


----------



## pquiles

Grande lips lip plumper


----------



## MdRs

Helena Rubinstein - Glam rock /37/


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Flamingo Pose


----------



## makeupbyomar

Lypsyl lip blam


----------



## innerpeace85

Chantecaille Lip Veil in Rock Rose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Trying a new brand and color for me - Burt's Bees Satin lipstick in Lily Lake.


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Candy Slicks- Sweet Stash


----------



## MdRs

Rouge Dior Ultra - 863 Ultra feminine


----------



## jessicaj15

I am using today Dreamweave Colorgenics Lip Gloss [URL]https://neveyacosmetics.com.au/women/make-up/lips/ [/URL](I am not affiliated with the website I put it for reference and because in Australia this is the only site that sells Dreamweave)


----------



## carterazo

Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture lip tint in Blush


----------



## fendifemale

Dose of Colors- Coral Crush


----------



## MdRs

Nuxe /BIO/ Baume Lèvres - Framboise


----------



## Amazona

L'Oreal Organza sans liner (forgot MAC Dervish at home and what a crisis I've had).


----------



## Amazona

NYX Eurotrash w/ MAC Dervish liner


----------



## carterazo

Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture lip tint in Blush pretty much all week.


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown pot rouge Blushed Rose 3 + Revlon Rosy Future super lustrous lip gloss = a nice pout for moi. I found a keeper combo!


----------



## fendifemale

Smashbox Gloss Angeles- Self Promocean


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- I Am BOLD


----------



## Amazona

MAC Dervish lip liner, L'Oréal Color Riche in Organza and Glam Shine lip gloss in Moon Crystal


----------



## Amazona

The Balm Mai Billsbepaid + ELF Lip Balm Tint in Berry


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Shine Compulsion in Spicy Mauve with MAC Dervish liner


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Mudslide


----------



## floridasun8

Nyx Lip Cream in Abu Dhabi with Maskcara Beauty Plum overtop.


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- I Am Bold


----------



## kimba89

YSL tint #402!


----------



## carterazo

Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture Lip tint in Blush


----------



## squiggy241

It Cosmetics Lip Vitality in Rose Flush


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Alter Ego- Free Spirit liner & Goddess lipstick


----------



## FaerieQueene517

The new shade of Colourpop Ultra Matte Liquid Lipstick in Relay Race.


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Matte Ink in Pioneer


----------



## Amazona

Bright and shiny with L'Oréal Deep Raspberry


----------



## Frivole88

YSL tatouage liquid matte lip stain


----------



## absolutpink

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk lipstick with Laneigne lip balm over top.


----------



## Amazona

MAC Rebel with Half Red lip liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## squiggy241

Vaseline Rosy Lips


----------



## Amazona

MAC New York Apple with MAC Half Red liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Milani plumping gloss- Luminoso


----------



## s3raph1nas

Burt's Bees Vanilla Bean Lip Balm


----------



## fendifemale

Milani Statement lipstick- I am Cool


----------



## dania_white

I’m currently wearing maybelline, matte ink. 1 swipe for whole day


----------



## Amazona

Started the day with Makeup Revolution's Cake and switched to NYX Whipped Caviar, both with Make Up Store Golden Purple liner


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Sangria as liner
Fiona Stiles crayon- Rialto
Bareminerals liquid matte- Juicy


----------



## princesspig

Lisa Eldridge - Love of my life. 

Earlier I wore Burberry Full Kisses in Military Red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## princesspig

Lisa Eldridge - Skyscraper Rose.


----------



## Purrsey

Charlotte Tilbury Sexy Sienna and Chanel Fascinante. 
I usually have two lippies with me daily to switch around during touch up


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown Blue Raspberry


----------



## chessmont

My usual, Rimmel Moisture Renew in Summer Angel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Red baume


----------



## Amazona

Revlon Ultra HD Matte in Devotion


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## Amazona

NYX Whipped Caviar


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Tom & Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Super Lustrous lipstick in Pink Truffle (because I bought the Mrs. Maisel trio on Amazon).


----------



## Amazona

MAC Fabby with Dervish liner


----------



## carterazo

Nars Falbala


----------



## Amazona

Makeup Revolution Cake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain w/gloss


----------



## Purrsey

Lancôme lip oil


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Debbie


----------



## Serenity19

Rose Lollipop lip balm by LUSH Cosmetics


----------



## Purrsey

CT walk of shame


----------



## Amazona

Urban Decay Fuel


----------



## Purrsey

MAC Pink Nouveau


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford F***ing Fabulous


----------



## fendifemale

Soap&Glory Sexy Motherpucker gloss- Bare Enough


----------



## alexbeautymania

Chanel Rouge Coco, always! Everyday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## pmburk

Revlon Super Lustrous in Pink Truffle again today, from the Revlon/Mrs. Maisel Amazon collab.


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Deep Raspberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Purrsey

First time wearing this. 
What an awesome formulation. I need more shades.


----------



## bluebell.girl

Milani color statement lipstick - Peach Nectar


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom+Milani plumping gloss- Debbie/Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## bella601

NYX Pinup Pout - Red Haute


----------



## Purrsey

GA Magnet #504


----------



## fendifemale

Milani plumping gloss- Soft Rose


----------



## Cams

Mac retro Matte all fired up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## carterazo

Revlon kiss balm in fresh strawberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Organza with MAC Dervish liner


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal x Isabel Marant AMAZE Canyon Avenue


----------



## carterazo

Revlon kiss balm in fresh strawberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## mrskolar09

Buxom lip polish in Nicole


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Amazona

WnW In the Flesh with NYX Mauve lipliner


----------



## carterazo

Revlon kiss lip balm in fresh strawberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Brompton Road


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Flame


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Knightsbridge Nude


----------



## Soniaa

Mac candy yum yum


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lip plumper- Soft Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Debbie


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Deep Raspberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard w/gloss


----------



## s3raph1nas

MAC Staunchly Stylish Lip Pencil + Carmex


----------



## baghagg

A wonderful nude!


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Knightsbridge Nude


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Kiehl's LIP BALM #1


----------



## Love Of My Life

Charlotte Tilbury Bond Girl


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita all week.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## JenJBS

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey. Prefect look for going to church.


----------



## carterazo

Bobbi Brown pot rouge blushed rose 3 + TBS Raspberry lippy


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lip plumping gloss- Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Brompton Road


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Superstay Ink Crayon in Stay Exceptional


----------



## saren

lip balm by the body shop


----------



## Amazona

MAC Dervish liner, MAC Fabby lipstick and NYX Gold Pink lipgloss


----------



## fendifemale

Nicka K lip gel- Bubblegum


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Amazona

Rimmel Airy Fairy


----------



## LGGSZTX

Arrow Boost


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford ultra shine: 04 Luscious.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Milani lip plumper- Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Passionate Red


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita + Bobbi Brown pot Rouge in blushed rose


----------



## Cams

Today


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals liquid matte- Juicy


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Peanut


----------



## carterazo

Nars Dolce Vita with Bobbi Brown pot Rouge in Blushed Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## carterazo

Revlon Kiss lip balm in Berry Burst


----------



## Tinn3rz

Nars Orgasm Lip Balm


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop- I♡This


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Amazona

Rimmel Nude Pink. Which, funny enough, isn't nude or pink but more like an icy peach.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Amazona

Mac Fabby


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## fendifemale

Vitamin E lip oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Brompton Road


----------



## Amazona

L'Oreal Amaze lipgloss


----------



## ShakeItOff1992

I'm wearing one of Nivea's tinted lip balms, I think it's called Watermelon Shine. It smells lovely and it gives my lips a nice touch of colour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #12


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop + Morphe- Bossy lip crayon/Steamy matte lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Passionate Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Night Porter


----------



## Amazona

Physicians Formula Pinkini


----------



## Love Of My Life

*LBR Brompton Road*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge Lacquer- CEO


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior 666


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## AnnaFlux

Anastasia Pure Holliwood + Chanel Gold Honey Lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory gloss- Bare Enough


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel crayon- Provocation
Soap and Glory lipstick- Tom & Cherry


----------



## Amazona

Physician's Formula Murumuru Butter lipstick in Pinkini


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/TF gloss


----------



## carterazo

Nars Shrinagar  this color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Brompton Road


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## jenjen1964

Rimmel East End Snob liner with Nars Pour Toujours lipstick


----------



## squiggy241

Lipstick Queen Frog Prince


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Peanut


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hemes Rouge


----------



## Grande Latte

YSL. I have two YSL reds I mix together. One is bright red and the other more burgundy. I prefer my red to be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## fendifemale

Grande Latte said:


> YSL. I have two YSL reds I mix together. One is bright red and the other more burgundy. I prefer my red to be somewhere in the middle.


I'm laughing because I just did that today.


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop liner- I ♡ This
Milani lipstick- Flirty Fuschia
Chanel crayon- Provocation


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Brompton Road


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/Rose Crush gloss


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Think Bronze


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## carterazo

Nars Shrinagar


----------



## Love Of My Life

To Ford Night Porter


----------



## taho

Clinique Black Honey. First time trying it and not a fan, though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Milani gloss- Tropical Shine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Color the World lip balm & TF Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## pmburk

Le Metier de Beaute Fervor


----------



## fendifemale

Milani gloss- Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## squiggy241

Vaseline Lip Therapy Rosy Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Shade #1


----------



## fendifemale

Milani glosses- Hella Fresh+ Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/ Sisley gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## squiggy241

Epically Epic Snowy Ice Cream lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## JenJBS

Urban Decay - Asphyxia


----------



## Sonic Peaches

CT Bond Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Bouche Rouge Anja & Sisley gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge w/gloss


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford autoerotique.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja


----------



## Sonic Peaches

CT Miranda May


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## perlefine

Fenty Gloss Bomb in Fenty Glow


----------



## JenJBS

Tarte H2O Gloss in Zipline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## Purrsey

CT Lost Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR  Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## taho

Natures Cartel in 90s nostalgia from Ipsy this month


----------



## carterazo

Nars Shrinagar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter & Rose Crush gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley rosewood


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Think Bronze topped with Revlon Kiss Balm lip balm in Berry burst.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Rose Crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha lip mask w/ Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Maxt

YSL rouge volupte tint in balm #9


----------



## fendifemale

NYX butter gloss- Summer Fruits


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja


----------



## Grande Latte

Chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## squiggy241

Vaseline Rosy Lips


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Think Bronze topped with Revlon Kiss Balm lip balm in Berry burst.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## IntheOcean

Gosh lip balm/gloss in shade #38 Aubergine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter & gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Wet n Wild balm- Grapefruit Mint


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Jelly Tint- Foxtrot


----------



## MorgLaw

Huda Beauty - staycation


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Amazona

UD Naked


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Flame


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## coniglietta

Kiehl's lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge- CEO


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## coniglietta

Carmex cherry lip balm


----------



## nikkich

It cosmetics je ne sais quoi lip


----------



## fendifemale

Milani gloss- Kiss From a Rose + Tropical Shine


----------



## iamluthien

Incongnito by Neve Cosmetics, an italian all natural and green brand that has some amazing lips and eyes make up! Super performing, I am a Neve junkie!


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge in Rose Diaphane (110)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## carterazo

Nars Shrinagar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## carterazo

Nars Shrinagar


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Lip Balm


----------



## Maxt

Dior Rouge Dior Liquid #427 (Delicate satin) under Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector #10


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Nyx butter gloss- Summer Fruits


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Hermes 16 – Beige Tadelakt.  I love it.  By the way, does anyone know how I can get refills?  I live in a state with no Hermes locations, and the refills aren't available online.


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory gloss- Bare Enough


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lifeisgreat said:


> Hermes 16 – Beige Tadelakt.  I love it.  By the way, does anyone know how I can get refills?  I live in a state with no Hermes locations, and the refills aren't available online.



My understanding is the refills will be available at a later date ( probably early summer since H is shut down world wide)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Grande Latte

This thread has become so ironic. What's on my lips today? A mask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## carterazo

Revlon Kiss lip balm in fresh strawberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge H


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Rosewater


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Agave lip balm (original, not reformulated)

Will probably slap on some Kosas Rosewater later before a video conference call.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP China Doll


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Kora lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Rose Crush lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## lovieluvslux

A glazed doughnut


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Bite agave lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Lip Loving balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## coniglietta

Kiehl's lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti with TF Rose crush gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## perlefine

Charlotte Tilbury Lip Bath in Refresh Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP China Doll


----------



## Lilybarb

Came by this thread since I was feeling kinda bummed about purchasing 3 new lipsticks before the shutdown & masking. Missing my lippies. 
Currently wearing chocolate frosting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## keneda95

I found awesome lipsticks https://beauty-iconic.com/collections/lips-makeup
Anyone tested ?
Will give you a feedback when I receive my order


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

keneda95 said:


> I found awesome lipsticks https://beauty-iconic.com/collections/lips-makeup
> Anyone tested ?
> Will give you a feedback when I receive my order



The packaging on some of the lipsticks are interesting


----------



## carterazo

Revlon kiss lip balm in strawberry over Neutrogena Moisture smooth colorstick in grapefruit. They go together nicely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan
Chanel crayon- Provocation


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & gloss


----------



## Havanese 28

Charlotte Tilbury Very Victoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge patti w/ TF rose crush gloss


----------



## lovieluvslux

Clarins Baume Levres lip balm.


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Deep Renewal lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day of Tatcha


----------



## fendifemale

NYX- Lip Loving Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

NYX- Lip Loving Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Proximus

For softness I wear Lush´ Honey Trap. It's the best next to La Mer´s lip balm I think.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## BevS813

Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge- CEO


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan


----------



## bagshopr

MAC Lustering


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Beige Kalahari


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in Orange crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & gloss


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Deep Renewal


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR  Anja Red


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge- CEO


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR  Patti


----------



## BevS813

EOS sweet mint lip balm


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dior addict lip glow pink


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop So Juicy gloss- All Talk


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR white balm


----------



## SakuraSakura

Burts Bees Lip Balm in Pomegranate + Burts Bees Lip Shine in Peachy


----------



## SakuraSakura

BevS813 said:


> EOS sweet mint lip balm



I have this balm in my desk!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## fendifemale

Nyx Butter gloss
Colourpop So Juicy gloss
Summer Fruits + All Talk


----------



## SakuraSakura

EOS balm in sweet mint.


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Soft & Lush lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## BevS813

BevS813 said:


> Blistex Soft & Lush lip balm


This again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Beige Kalahari


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Amazone


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/Rose Crush gloss


----------



## rutabaga

GA matte lipstick in 102 Androgino


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford So Vain


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Soft & Lush


----------



## goldenfountain

Charlotte Tilbury Kissing Lipstick The Duchess


----------



## BevS813

Clinique Superbalm lip gloss in grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha lip balm


----------



## Soniaa

Mac selena la reina lipstick y entre a mi mundo lipliner


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Soft & Lush


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Milani & Colourpop gloss
A Kiss From A Rose+ All Talk


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Debbie


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Ryan


----------



## mrs.JC

Morphe lipstick "Rebound" & lipgloss "Schoolgirl"


----------



## rutabaga

Drunk Elephant Lippe


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Candyslicks- Sweet Stash


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty agave lip mask (old version)


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Rouge Cream- CEO


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatch lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Powermatte in Walk This Way


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel Moisture Renew- Back To Fuschia
Colourpop liner- I ♡ This


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- I Am Bold
Colourpop liner- I ♡ This


----------



## Grande Latte

Chapstick for over 6 months!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha balm


----------



## Soniaa

Somebody wanted to look pretty for perhaps a date night? 


Just wanted to share-thought it was too cute


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## fendifemale

A


Soniaa said:


> Somebody wanted to look pretty for perhaps a date night?
> View attachment 4794961
> 
> Just wanted to share-thought it was too cute


And pretty she is.♡


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Jelly Melt- Foxtrot


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## goldenfountain

Chanel Rouge Coco Flash in Jour


----------



## pmburk

Soniaa said:


> Somebody wanted to look pretty for perhaps a date night?
> View attachment 4794961
> 
> Just wanted to share-thought it was too cute



If that's your kitty, I am dying to know how you cleaned her off after this.


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in orange crush


----------



## carterazo

Soniaa said:


> Somebody wanted to look pretty for perhaps a date night?
> View attachment 4794961
> 
> Just wanted to share-thought it was too cute



Look at that adorable I-didn't-do anything - face.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha balm


----------



## IntheOcean

NYX Powder Puff Lippie in Boys Tears (What a name   )


----------



## lovieluvslux

Agave Lip Mask BITE


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Rouge Bouche Patti w/ Tom Ford gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe liquid matte- Peanut


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop gloss- All Talk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## BevS813

Blistex moisture revitalizer


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in orange crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel crayon- Provocation


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti w/TF gloss


----------



## Spellbinder

NARS lipgloss !


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Innocent Red w/balm


----------



## fendifemale

NYX tin balm- #Thisiseverything


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria Secret Get Glossed- Rose Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- Hey Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## fendifemale

Fiona Stiles crayon- Rialto


----------



## Purseloco

Clear lip balm, unfortunately. I won't be wearing lipstick until we can stop wearing the face mask.


----------



## HauteMama

MAC Diva.
I kind of love wearing lipstick under a mask for the same reason I love wearing pretty underwear. No one else can see it, but I know it's there. It's kind of a confidence booster.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Flame


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## HauteMama

YSL Chili Tunique


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Bleu


----------



## fendifemale

MAC- Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer stick in Grapefruit


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora plumping gloss- Starstruck Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## IntheOcean

My favorite dark dusty rose nude,
the Givenchy Le Rouge in the shade 110 Rose Diaphane


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Think Bronze


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom gloss- Ryan


----------



## BevS813

Blistex Superfruit Soother


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe liquid matte- Peanut


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Beige Kalahari with gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## BevS813

Clinique Superbalm-currant


----------



## HauteMama

MAC Sin


----------



## pmburk

Marc Jacobs Slow Burn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Ombre


----------



## LPR200

For those of you wearing lipstick under a mask-- does it get on the mask and smear? How do you keep it on under the mask? I would love to know your tips!
In the mean time, I'm wear Sol de Janiero lip balm


----------



## rugchomp

La Mer the lip balm


----------



## fendifemale

LPR200 said:


> For those of you wearing lipstick under a mask-- does it get on the mask and smear? How do you keep it on under the mask? I would love to know your tips!
> In the mean time, I'm wear Sol de Janiero lip balm


My liquid mattes don't, but my tube mattes do stain my mask slightly.


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Jelly Melt- Foxtrot


----------



## LPR200

fendifemale said:


> My liquid mattes don't, but my tube mattes do stain my mask slightly.


What brands of the liquid mattes do you use?I just ordered the Chanel


----------



## fendifemale

LPR200 said:


> What brands of the liquid mattes do you use?I just ordered the Chanel


I have Morphe & Milani. I only have a Chanel crayon. But I think you won't be let down. I love my Chanel lippy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Bare Enough


----------



## coniglietta

Lip smackers fruit punch lip balm


----------



## fendifemale

Sleek matte- Carpe Diem
Bareminerals Gen Nude Matte- Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & Tom Ford gloss


----------



## lucretias

Kiehl’s butterstick pop of peony


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## coniglietta

YSL tatouage couture matte stain 16 nude emblem


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## coniglietta

Burt's bees mango lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## coniglietta

Cherry carmex


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Jelly Melt- Foxtrot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha lip balm


----------



## HauteMama

MAC Del Rio


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha gloss


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer slick in grapefruit


----------



## coniglietta

Lip smackers cranberry jelly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Casaque


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora plumping gloss- Starstruck Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha Lip Balm


----------



## fendifemale

Milani matte- Glam


----------



## coniglietta

Pat McGrath lust gloss flesh fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop crayon- I ♡ This


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer slick in Orange crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Rosewood


----------



## fendifemale

Dose of Color x Disney- One & Only


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

MAC- Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Butter Intense- Berry Streudal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom lip polish- Ryan


----------



## coniglietta

Maybelline colorsensational matte lipstick touch of spice


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Flame


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Vegas


----------



## carterazo

Elf sheer slick in Orange crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel crayon- Provocation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals Gen Nude matte- Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## fendifemale

Bite Beauty- Chai


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Bite Beauty crayon- Glace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Ombre


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Flame


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tatcha lip balm


----------



## fendifemale

MAC- Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Maxt

Clarins Natural lip perfector #16


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## coniglietta

Fenty Beauty Gloss Bomb Fenty Glow


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Maybelline Lifter Gloss in Amber


----------



## coniglietta

Burt's Bees mango lip balm


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Superstay Matte Ink Crayon in Enjoy the View. Lately it seems I'm either wearing just balm or a longwear matte pencil or liquid!


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas lipfuel in baseline


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Jelly Melt- Foxtrot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Otranto


----------



## Grande Latte

Love Of My Life said:


> Tom Ford Casablanca



Haha. Me too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day of Casablanca with Rose Crush gloss


----------



## rainrowan

MAC cherry lipliner


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Ryan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Wet n Wild- Stoplight Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## fendifemale

Clinique Moisture Surge balm


----------



## pmburk

Charlotte Tilbury Super Model


----------



## fendifemale

Mary Kay Nourishine gloss- Sun Blossoms


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

Revlon kiss lip balm crayon in sweet cherry


----------



## fendifemale

Buxom- Ryan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel London- Back to the Fuschia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## vicki_en

Clarins Lip Comfort Oil


----------



## fendifemale

VS gloss- Dewy Melon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Undone lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## carterazo

B&BW moisture lip crayon in Rose.  
When you organize, you find stuff you bought several years ago still wrapped and sealed.  I love this color which is no longer sold, oh well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## pmburk

Kiehl's Butterstick lip treatment in Naturally Nude.


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora plumping gloss- Starstruck Pink


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Las Vegas lipstick


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy 260 Eccentric - love it to bits and I don't say that lightly


----------



## HauteMama

MAC Viva Glam III


----------



## carterazo

B&BW moisture lip crayon in Rose.


----------



## Perja

Hermès Rose de Nuit


----------



## bagshopr

Hermes Rose Ombre


----------



## rutabaga

Milk Makeup Werk


----------



## carterazo

B&BW moisture lip crayon in Rose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## coniglietta

Nars powermatte in cherry bomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Liberté


----------



## carterazo

Avon True colors lip glow in Rose Quartz


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Innocent Red


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora Outrageous Plump- Starstruck Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford Pink Dusk with a bit of Wet n Wild in Heart and Solar in the center


----------



## pmburk

Milk Makeup Kush lip balm in Plushberry


----------



## maris.crane

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine #30


----------



## pmburk

Kiehl's Butterstick lip treatment in Naturally Nude


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Flame+Ottrato


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Makeup Revolution Pout Bomb- Kiss


----------



## maris.crane

Marc Jacobs Fawn Over Me lip lacquer & L’Oreal Mattestermind lip liner.


----------



## coniglietta

Eos vanilla lip balm


----------



## iamluthien

Blood, by neve cosmetics


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Vegas


----------



## pmburk

Milk Makeup kush lip balm in Cannatonic.


----------



## Deleted 698298

La Mer lip volumizer  (amazing!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## maris.crane

Charlotte Tilbury lip liner in Pillow Talk
Lime Crime lipstick in Coquette


----------



## mariliz11

Chiara Ferragni x Lancôme in Working Girl
Nuxe reve de miel lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry gloss


----------



## pmburk

Glossier Generation G in Leo.


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Bomb Cream- Mauve Wives


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Cream Bomb- Mauve Wives


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge 110 Rose Diaphane

One of my all-time favorite colors


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Undone


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## Leo the Lion

Gucci in Limited Edition Vantine Fuchsia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Bleu


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/TF gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Bleu mixed with TF gloss


----------



## maris.crane

YSL Rouge Volupte balm in Lush Coconut


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Bomb Cream- Mauve Wives


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## pmburk

Glossier Generation G in Like


----------



## lovieluvslux

Gucci Rouge A Levres Voile Maguerite Jade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## maris.crane

Maybelline Baddest Beige lipstick & Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk lip liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## pmburk

Lorac Trendsetter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## pmburk

Glossier Generation G in Leo


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & TF gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Milani plumping gloss- Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Boise


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Tolede


----------



## Coach Superfan

Hooked on Glossier Balm dotcom (in coconut).


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Les Beiges lip balm in deep.


----------



## pmburk

Milk Makeup kush lip balm in Cannatonic


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## coniglietta

Burt's Bees mango lip balm


----------



## millux

fenty fu$$y


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Roman Red


----------



## carterazo

B&BW moisture lip crayon Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca & Rose Crush gloss


----------



## dotty8

These little guys by Dior


----------



## maris.crane

Annabelle lip liner in Buff & Charlotte Tilbury lipstick in Bosworth’s Beauty


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora gloss- Glossy Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## cafecreme15

Vaseline


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge Night Noir shade 02 Night in Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Ottrato


----------



## coniglietta

Eos vanilla lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Margaret1994

Victoria Beckham Girl


----------



## Cams

Hermes rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca with Rose Crush gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Spanish Pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

100% Pure Lip & Cheek Tint in Srrawberry


----------



## carterazo

Avon True Colors lip glow in Rose quartz


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Glossimer #179


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Cams

I don’t put make up on my day to day, actually don’t know how, but lipstick is my thing lol. Today my new Hermes I love it so much. I also never put foundation excuse my dark eyes.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS powermatte in Walk This Way


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## pmburk

Nars soft matte lip balm in Touch Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Kiko milano classic red


----------



## rutabaga

GA lip maestro in Nudo


----------



## BelleDeNuit

The Saem Eco Soul Kiss Button Lips Forever RD01 Forever Kiss


----------



## rutabaga

GA lip maestro in Venetian Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Tolede


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP China Doll


----------



## pmburk

Hermes Rose Epice


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Amazone


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## rutabaga

Saint Jane luxury lip cream in Divine


----------



## maris.crane

TF Flamingo lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swann


----------



## rutabaga

Giorgio Armani matte lipstick in Androgino


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Flame


----------



## kaledonia

Eco Cosmetics lip care with pomegranate and olive.


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Bomb- Mauve Wives


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes rouge


----------



## rutabaga

Saint Jane luxury lip cream in Divine


----------



## wrappedinvelvet

Chantecaille lip veil in Tamarind


----------



## fendifemale

Makeup Reveloution Pout Bomb- Cookie


----------



## Miss Bliss101

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanaca


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti & Rose Crush gloss


----------



## wrappedinvelvet

Danessa Myricks Colorfix Lip Glaze in Macararon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

TF lip sculptor- Extort


----------



## snobville

Mac Twig


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## coniglietta

Carmex strawberry lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bond No 9 Madison Square Park


----------



## fendifemale

TF lip sculptor- Extort


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF NIght Porer w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Ottrato


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## brnicutie

unfortunately nothing much...I haven't worn lipstick in a year and a half and miss it dearly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## fendifemale

Makeup Revolution Pout Bomb- Cookie & Peachy


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Flame


----------



## HauteMama

MAC Coffee and Cigs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Beige Kalahari


----------



## fendifemale

TF Lip Sculptor- Extort
TF- Flame & Ottrato


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## JenJBS

MAC Floral Coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca w/Rose Crush gloss


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Bomb- Mauve Wives


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

National Lipstick day so I am wearing Hermes Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF- Casablanca


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy in Eccentric


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## Mimmy

MAC- Twig


----------



## rutabaga

Kosas Stardust


----------



## fendifemale

Becca lip balm- Lagoon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Amazone & Rouge Bleu


----------



## pcmonka

NYX Lingerie 06


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Casaque


----------



## Amazona

Maybelline Matte Ink in Lover


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## Missmatchedsocks

Hermes Beige ebloui


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## patsku

Victoria Beckham Beauty Posh lipstick in Sway


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes ROUGE


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## maris.crane

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk liner & lipstick


----------



## vicki_en

3CE Sepia


----------



## maris.crane

Clarins Instant Light lip perfector, 06 (basically beige nude)


----------



## songan

Carmex


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge Night Noir shade 02 Night in Red. Perhaps a little too bold for daytime, but that's OK with me  It seems I'm in my dark lip phase. 



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter & gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Nude Red w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau China Doll


----------



## 880

Nano watercolor (aquarelle) semi permanent lip color done by Cori Ryan @ Browsbyrenee (my lips had some grey tone that was color corrected) https://lekitsune.com/
(I have no affiliation except as a satisfied client for brows, invisible eyeliner and lips)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## maris.crane

Maybelline lip liner in Totally Toffee, and Tom Ford lipstick in Abandon


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rose Epice


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

Milani- Flamingo Rose
TF lip sculptor- Extort


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## bagshopr

L'Oreal Peony Pink satin lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## bagshopr

Hermes Rose Ombre


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red w/gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Red Andreea


----------



## drjc

Dior Lip Glow 001.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy in Eccentric. It just works with my skin tone and find it just right for everything.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## maris.crane

MAC Subculture lip liner and Milani Matte lipstick in Nude Creme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan & gloss


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge Deep Velvet 37 Rouge Graine
I rarely wear bold red lipstick but felt like it today. And it matched my nail polish!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## coniglietta

Burt's bees conditioning lip balm with kokum butter + Dior lipstick in ultra kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Beige Kalahari


----------



## fendifemale

MAC- Chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Richard


----------



## tashichi

Goop lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR PAtti & TF Rose Crush gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## InternetSweetie

Pat McGrath gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Nude Red


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Ruby Phew (LOVE IT!!) 
Still a huge fan of Ruby woo, but i do find it very dry, and Phew is definitely  more comfortable to wear


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge Amazone


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mauve Swan


----------



## pmburk

Charlotte Tilbury M.I. Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Proximus

Chanel Hydra Beauty lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti w/TF Rose Crush lip gloss


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford lipstick in Fascinator


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Passion Red


----------



## pmburk

Charlotte Tilbury M.I. Kiss


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Diorific Dolce Vita


----------



## FaerieQueene517

MAC Amplified Creme Lipstick in Impassioned.


----------



## fendifemale

NARS Balm- Laguna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge


----------



## maris.crane

Gucci Brilliant lipstick in "Emmy Petal" (I think it's called Emmy and Petal is the colour description?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Red Serum


----------



## seffy

Lust from Rouge Coco Flash!


----------



## suchi

Charlotte Tilbury  Pillow Talk Medium!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Gloss Bomb- Honey Waffles


----------



## pmburk

Peripera Ink Velvet in Rosy Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## fendifemale

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Rouge H


----------



## fendifemale

Vaseline Cocoa Butter Lip Therapy


----------



## pmburk

Peripera Ink Airy Velvet lip tint today in Selfie Orange Brown (basically orange).


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## violina

YSL Slim Velvet Radical in 302 Brown


----------



## suchi

Smashbox Stepping Out liquid lipstick


----------



## Lux.

https://www.sephora.com/product/beachplease-tinted-balm-blush-P449342?skuId=2436681&icid2=products%20grid:p449342:product
		



After Hours shade. Love these balms.


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown lipstick in the shade Bahama Brown.


----------



## Maxt

YSL vinyl cream 409


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown - Bahama Brown. Trying to finish the tube.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR gloss


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown Bahama Brown


----------



## carterazo

Revlon Kiss Lip Balm in cherry


----------



## fendifemale

Dior Velvet- Nude Look


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Red serum


----------



## suchi

Bobbi Brown - Pink Buff


----------



## SakuraSakura

A smile... and Burts Bees chapstick!


----------



## suchi

CT Pillow Talk Medium.


----------



## ignt

I'm using Mac Velvet Teddy!


----------



## suchi

CT Pillow Talk Medium.


----------



## inverved

CT Pillow Talk.


----------



## Grande Latte

Bobbi Brown Supernova.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Charlotte Tilbury Very Victoria

XXXOO PG


----------



## cutealicia

JEFFREE STAR COSMETICS
Supreme Gloss Never Content


----------



## carterazo

Revlon Kiss lip balm strawberry


----------



## pmburk

Chanel rouge Coco flash in Beat


----------



## Karma Emma

A wine matt glimmer  I really love this shade


----------



## pmburk

Rouge Hermes satin lipstick in Rose Epice


----------



## jen_sparro

Laneige Sleeping Lip Mask- peach iced tea


----------



## suchi

Mac Verve


----------



## suchi

Mac Mehr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes lip oil #5


----------



## pquiles

NARS lip oil.


----------



## pmburk

Charlotte Tilbury matte revolution lipstick in Super Model


----------



## pquiles

NARS lip oil again.  LOVE THIS!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Vintage Nude Lip Shine


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe gloss & Colourpop crayon
Bittersweet + POP


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry lipgloss(treatment)


----------



## fendifemale

Dior Velvet- Nude Look
Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Lip Expert Nude


----------



## fendifemale

Kiko Milano- Velvet Passion


----------



## LoriW627

Nyx Cherry Charm

I also bought Nyx Wife Goals and will wear it to work tomorrow.


----------



## pmburk

Charlotte Tilbury MI Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

VALDE Power


----------



## pmburk

MAC Powder Kiss lipstick in Devoted to Chili


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Moka Chic with MAC Dervish liner


----------



## fendifemale

TF Sculptor- Exploit
Dior Velvet- Nude Look


----------



## MiaKing

Charlotte Tilbury liner in pillow talk
Charlotte Tilbury matte lipstick in pillow talk


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk + Honey Waffles


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane shea butter lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Lip Shine Vintage Nude


----------



## pmburk

Mac lipstick in Marrakesh


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Lip SHine in Vintage Nude..


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Otranto


----------



## Amazona

Burt's Bees tinted lip balm in Watermelon


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Lip Expert Shine in Vintage Nude.. my favorite color for this time of the year


----------



## pmburk

Hermes satin lipstick in Rose Epice


----------



## fendifemale

Anastasia gloss- St. Tropez
Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk


----------



## ggressive

Merit's Signature Lip in Cabo w/ Lip Oil in Marrakech


----------



## BevS813

Clinique chubby stick in curviest caramel


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Ottrato


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## 880

Complimentary Airline chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes lip oil in Rose Kola


----------



## lesAdrets

Romand (Rom&nd) Glasting Water Tint in Vintage Ocean


----------



## Monera

Lipstick Queen lip surge... I love the burning lip plumper feeling and this is the strongest one I've found lol. Much stronger than Too Faced "maximum" plump. If anyone knows of something stronger than Lip Surge lmk!


----------



## lesAdrets

Monera said:


> Lipstick Queen lip surge... I love the burning lip plumper feeling and this is the strongest one I've found lol. Much stronger than Too Faced "maximum" plump. If anyone knows of something stronger than Lip Surge lmk!



I miss Lipstick Queen so much! 

I haven’t tried any so I can't compare, but I’ve heard Holika Holika Devil's Plumper Hellfire Glowy Topper burns. Ulta carries it, but it’s a lot cheaper at YesStyle. YesStyle also carries Holika Holika’s matte version, Hellgate Matte Primer (“Fire Level 60%” compared to the glossy Hellfire version being “Fire Level 100%” — the marketing on these things is too funny lol)
https://www.yesstyle.com/en/tcuc.USD/coc.US/info.html/pid.1074540281 

I just saw this Nabla one that’s got burning hot reviews too
https://www.ulta.com/p/viper-lip-plumper-pimprod2020269


----------



## Monera

lesAdrets said:


> I miss Lipstick Queen so much!
> 
> I haven’t tried any so I can't compare, but I’ve heard Holika Holika Devil's Plumper Hellfire Glowy Topper burns. Ulta carries it, but it’s a lot cheaper at YesStyle. YesStyle also carries Holika Holika’s matte version, Hellgate Matte Primer (“Fire Level 60%” compared to the glossy Hellfire version being “Fire Level 100%” — the marketing on these things is too funny lol)
> https://www.yesstyle.com/en/tcuc.USD/coc.US/info.html/pid.1074540281
> 
> I just saw this Nabla one that’s got burning hot reviews too
> https://www.ulta.com/p/viper-lip-plumper-pimprod2020269


OMG these are right up my alley, I've got some points at Ulta I need to use up soon too! Thank you! I miss lipstick queen too, I know they could be a bit gimmicky but I really liked some of their formulas, the "Sinner" line in particular was very nice pigmentation

Also for the Nabla plumper I really like that they showed an example on someone with actually thin lips


----------



## coniglietta

Jordy tinted lip balm


----------



## lesAdrets

Amuse Dew Tint, shade 12 Sunday




Since the pandemic, I’ve been sticking with lippies that are not necessarily matte yet don’t have a problem with color transfer and are *mask friendly*. With the Amuse Dew Tint, let it set for a minute and maybe blot once or twice to remove any excess color and you’re left with a good stain. For Romand (or Rom&nd) Glasting Water Tint (see a few posts up), let set for a minute after applying. The color stains the lips while the “water” (glassy) layer rises to the top and only this clear layer will transfer. With both products, the gloss will wear away on its own after about an hour, or blot if you want a less glassy look. These Korean product are everything the YSL glossy stains wished they were. I have the new Fenty Poutsicle on the way to try, but their range of colors for that line leave something to be desired. For fair skin tones, Romand and Amuse have some beautiful MLBB shades.


----------



## Monera

Tony Moly peach lip balm today. I like it better than the Laneige lip sleeping mask and it looks more glossy too.


----------



## lesAdrets

Romand Juicy Lasting Tint, #20 Dark Coconut




Not mask friendly, but it doesn’t bleed, and it wears evenly leaving a nice stain. Dark Coconut is such a perfect balance between red and brown. (Appears more red on me than the product photo.)

See it on Minsco (there are English subtitles) https://youtu.be/nce6RFUE9lg?t=439


----------



## Monera

lesAdrets said:


> Romand Juicy Lasting Tint, #20 Dark Coconut
> 
> View attachment 5430463
> 
> 
> Not mask friendly, but it doesn’t bleed, and it wears evenly leaving a nice stain. Dark Coconut is such a perfect balance between red and brown. (Appears more red on me than the product photo.)
> 
> See it on Minsco (there are English subtitles) https://youtu.be/nce6RFUE9lg?t=439



That's a beautiful color! What color is the stain it leaves behind? it seems to be hard to find a brown-toned stain. 


Today I'm wearing Rimmel Stay Glossy. My go-to gloss for over 5 years now


----------



## lesAdrets

Monera said:


> That's a beautiful color! What color is the stain it leaves behind? it seems to be hard to find a brown-toned stain.



Dark Coconut appears a lot more red on me than in Romand’s photo. If I apply a full coat, the red deepens even more after a half hour. The sheen starts to dissipate after an hour, and it’s a pretty red-brown (not brick) with hints of purple depending on the light. After 3 or 4 hours, it’s a lighter, faded pink brown, a natural-looking MLBB on me. These aren’t opaque, so will look a little different on everyone. Also, these don’t last all day, but they’re easy to touch up


----------



## lesAdrets

E.l.f. Gotta Glow Lip Tint, Perfect Berry (discontinued)

This E.l.f. and Lipstick Queen Frog Prince (also discontinued) are among the only *pH adjusting* lippies (products that contain Ci 45410, i.e., Red 27 or 28) *that don’t turn neon pink *on me. Dior Addict Lip Glow and Bobbi Brown Extra Lip Tint don’t really provide enough color payoff for me and the fragrance in Jane Iredale’s is off-putting. E.l.f. Gotta Glow and Lipstick Queen Frog Prince gave awesome stained-from-within looks — even looks good after oily meals. I wear these when I can’t be bothered with anything else and need to find a decent replacement. Tarte made a decent one, but I would pay good money to have Sephora bring back their Be You Lip Stain in Peach Gelee, circa 2012.


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe- POP
Too Faced Lip Injection- Clear


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## lesAdrets

Romand Juicy Lasting Tint, Almond Rose with a dab of Dark Coconut


----------



## fendifemale

Morphe Glossbomb- Fussy + Diamond Milk


----------



## lesAdrets

YSL The Slim Glow Matte, Secret Rosewood


----------



## fendifemale

Dior Velvet- Nude Look
Fenty Glossbomb- Fussy


----------



## Love Of My Life

One of my favorites By Terry Vintage Nude


----------



## lesAdrets

Amuse Dew Tint, 06 Fig Dew
(mask-friendly stain when blotted)

(Fig Dew is the shade in the 2nd video)


----------



## parismykitty

burt's bees lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Vintage Nude


----------



## pursegirl3

Clinique almost lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## lesAdrets

Givenchy Noir Révélateur

(also, extremely proud of myself for not having bought any new lipsticks today, National Lipstick Day )


----------



## Olivemine11

GIORGIO ARMANI Lip Magnet, 300 Tangerine


----------



## Love Of My Life

VALDE Curiousity


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Bouche Rouge Anja Red


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty- Fussy


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Vintage Nude


----------



## lesAdrets

3CE Blur Water Tint, Sepia

Transfer-proof and mask-friendly, though need to touch up after eating. Feels like nothing on the lips.


----------



## lesAdrets

3CE Blur Water Tint, Early Hour (a rosy mauve)


----------



## fendifemale

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Crayon #4


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suquu Creamy Glow 17


----------



## princissa77

kat von d double dare lipstick


----------



## brnicutie

Charlotte Tilbury Bond Girl...it's one of my faves


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lypsyl Cherry Lip Balm ; Clarins Lip Comfort Oil in Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Red


----------



## Amazona

Urban Decay Naked


----------



## papertiger

Vaseline Lip Therapy in Cocoa Butter


----------



## Mariapia

Chanel Allure Pirate (99)


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR La Rouge Montaigne


----------



## rutabaga

Ilia Runaway


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau China Doll


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## jen_sparro

Burt's Bees Lip Balm in Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Pursecake

Clinique Pop Plush Lip Gloss - BLACK HONEY is magic!


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Le Rouge 110 Rose Diaphane


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Glossbomb- Fruit Snacks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## 880

generic airline chap stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Anja


----------



## rutabaga

Atelier Westman liquid lip balm in Pipsqueak


----------



## pinksugah

Dior Addict Lip Glow Oil 001


----------



## rutabaga

ILIA Runaway


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Lip Oil Rose Kola


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Montaigne


----------



## Grande Latte

Bobbi Brown crushed lips in Bare.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## rutabaga

Milk Makeup Werk


----------



## Love4MK

Glossier Balm Dot Calm (lavender)


----------



## fendifemale

Juvia's Place- Oasis


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Vintage Nude


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Glossbomb- Fussy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens L'Hypocrite


----------



## fendifemale

Fenty Glossbomb- Diamond Milk


----------



## jen_sparro

Currently Burt's Bees Pink Grapefruit lip balm, this evening it'll be Lisa Eldridge Meet Me in Berlin


----------



## fendifemale

Shiko Beauty- Lala Vie lip oil


----------



## Susmita Gupta

Nivea tinted lip balm in blackberry shine


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Tolede


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAKE lip serum balm in Nude Nova... the best balm I have ever used


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day of Make lip serum balm..


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAKE lip serum in Nude Nova


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day of MAKE serum balm & using this has made a huge difference on my chapped lips


----------



## fendifemale

Shiko Beauty- Lala Vie lip oil
Dior Rouge matte- Nude Look


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAKE lip serum balm in Pink Cerise


----------



## fendifemale

Burberry Kisses matte- Oxblood


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Amazona

This week has been spent wearing Urban Decay Vice in Naked.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAKE lip serum balm in Pink Cerise


----------



## JVSXOXO

Fenty Uncuffed to match my nails


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAKE Pink Cerise


----------



## Amazona

A MAC kinda day; Fabby with Dervish liner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Casablanca


----------



## Love Of My Life

LBR Patti


----------



## 880

Love Of My Life said:


> LBR Patti


Based on your recommendation, I bought a few Make serums, thank you 
Halo Moon, Nude Nova, and another


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Based on your recommendation, I bought a few Make serums, thank you
> Halo Moon, Nude Nova, and another


 Have Nude Nova, Halo Moon & Pink Cerise which looks very natural on the lip
 (the image was different than the color IRL)
  Enjoy them!!
  And you are most welcome, anytime


----------

